# Lxm : The road to a better me



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Finally started my push/pull/legs routine today.. after months of 'deliberation'

Plan is to start building muscle whilst hopefuly getting rid of excess fat. Previously lost 3 stone from keto alone, Time for a recomp.

Age: 21

Weight: *WK 1:174lbs*_____________WK2:____________WK3:___________WK4_______________WK8

Height : 6ft 1"

Neck : 16"

Chest: 41"

Bicep :12"

Waist : 34"

Hips : 40"

Thigh : 23"

Calf : 15"

*START WEIGHTS *

*WEEK1________________________________WEIGHTS WEEK 4_______________WEIGHTS WEEK 6________________WEIGHTS WEEK 8 *

*Monday - PUSH*

Chest

Inclinde DB Bench - 8kg 5x5

Incline DB Flys - 8kg 5x5

Seated Chest Press 32kg 5x5

Shoulders

Seated Smith Press 20.5kg 5x5

DB Front Raises 8kg 5x5

Seated Machine Press 22.5kg 5x5

Tris

Skull crushes 8kg 5x5

Seated Push Downs 18kg 5x5

Rope Pull downs 20.5kg 5x5

*
Wednesday - Legs*

quads

incline leg press 5x5

hack squats 5x5

seated leg extentions 5x5

hams

reverse leg curls 5x5

seated leg presses 5x5

calves

seated calve raises 5x5

standing raises 5x5

*FRIDAY - Pull*

back

lat pull downs

seated rows

t bar rows

biceps

ez bar curls

DB curls

machine curls.

rear delts

seated behind the neck press,

bent over side raises

reverse flye machine

traps

smith mqchne shrugs

DB shrugs.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Monday - PUSH

Inclinde DB Bench - 8kg 5x5

Incline DB Flys - 8kg 5x5

Seated Chest Press 32kg 5x5

Seated Smith Press 20.5kg 5x5

DB Front Raises 8kg 5x5

Seated Machine Press 22.5kg 5x5

Skull crushes 8kg 5x5

Seated Push Downs 18kg 5x5

Rope Pull downs 20.5kg 5x5

First time ever lifting today.. Wow Im feeling a tad sore and like all my muscles attached to tense rubber bands.. Really found it hard to do the isolation weights (dumbells) could honestly only do 8kg

Foodstuffs today

30g whey, x2 whole eggs, 30g milled flaxseed & nuts

30g whey, 2tblspn EVOO

Rump steak, x2 bacon, broccoli.

60g cheese, x2 slices turkey cold meat

tin tuna, 2 tbpn mayo


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Rest day today, Damn im sore as fhk!!! Worst offenders Tris and the top of my Biceps... can hardly hold my hands up at the back of my head! slept 11 hours last night.... Yikes!

todays meals so far;

30g whey, x2 whole eggs, 30g milled flaxseed & nuts


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks half decent mate good luck! few questions 

-Any current pics?

-Are you on any form of AAS?

-So this is your first EVER lifting routine?

-Just roughly, how many Kcals, Protein, carbs are you consuming daily?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

there he is. well done getting started bud! will be following...get some pics up/diet


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Big_Idiot said:


> Looks half decent mate good luck! few questions
> 
> -Any current pics?
> 
> ...


Thanks Idiot & JAN.

No current pictures, will get them up tomorro when I can get someone to take shots from proper angles with a decent camera (front side and back) Have this picture from April which is the closest pic ive got of what Im like now, I look thinish on the picture but have a ton of flab and fat on back, love handles, stomach and chest (moobs) SO ideally would like to get rid of that so these areas are defined and finally put some mass onto my frame (possibly lean gain?)Ive been quoted 15-18% BF....










No AAS..

Yup, first lifting routine EVER, my muscles have never been worked in a gym... hence why I could only do 8kg isolations with dumbells... I reckon noobie gains will be decent ? 

Im really deliberating here... Maybe you can help, Whenever im on carbs I pile on the weight/fat... even when its controlled cals and macros.. Yet when on low carb, high protien, green veg I can activley maintain weight, or loose to drop fat. Diet that I have drawn up as follows :

30g whey 117cals, 1.5g fat, 22g protien, 5.1g carbs

30g flax 136cal, 5.4g protien, 0.96 carbs, 15.7g fat

2 whole eggs - 180cal, 14g fat, 12.6g protien

-------

2tblspn evvo 240 cals, 14g fat

tin tuna, 108cals, 26.6 protien

-------

200g chicken 342cals, 13g fat, 30g protien

broccoli

--------

30g almonds 173cals, 15.1 fat 5.9g carbs, 6.3g protien

tin tuna, 108cals, 26.6 protien

2tbln mayno

--------

200g chicken 342cals, 13g fat, 30g protien

broccoli

---------

30g whey 117cals, 1.5g fat, 22g protien, 5.1g carbs

2tblspn evvo 240 cals, 14g fat

cals: 2720

protien : 181g

fat: 116g (looking to up)

carbs 16.1g

fibre 8g+


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

All the best with this mate... good to see you getting pics up from the start..

The best bit of advice is.....CONSISTENCY!! Stick with it...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

arms chest and shoulders still sore today!

Thank god its leg day. Off to the gym!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

damn mate just saw ur progress (fatloss) pics in ur profile! very well done :thumb :howd ur leg sesh go?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

legs went alright, first time so obviously not as intense and full as they will be next time (after finding starting weights etc)

Backs of arms (from point of elbow right up the tricep) are still sore as hell... feels so tight I cant carry out extended movements.. surely after 3 days should have worn off?

legs yesterday

quads

incline leg press 5x5 - 105kg

hack squats 5x5 - (didnt do gym closed)

seated leg extentions 32kg

hams

reverse leg curls 5x5 - 32kg

seated leg presses 5x5 - 105kg

calves

seated calve raises 5x5 - 90kg

standing raises 5x5 - 90kg


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just looked at your progress album aswell, that's some impressive weight loss, and natural too? Good job mate, I'll sub and hang around  You thought of using any gear, anything like DNP or clen?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

wheres your progress album??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> wheres your progress album??


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/lxm-albums-progress-picture80370-time-line.html

here mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> legs went alright, first time so obviously not as intense and full as they will be next time (after finding starting weights etc)
> 
> Backs of arms (from point of elbow right up the tricep) are still sore as hell... feels so tight I cant carry out extended movements.. surely after 3 days should have worn off?
> 
> ...


good to see u doing legs fron the start mate :thumb: reppage. hows the legs feeling this morning?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Very well done with your weight loss in that album.... dont let yourself get back to that mate... youve done alot of hard work that many others are to lazy to do.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Morning!

I just found this .... and I'm IN! 

Subbed, buddy. About time too. Good luck and all that jazzx


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Just one observation on a quick look, when you do biceps you are doing the same exercise, just in 3 different ways. Why don't you just do 2 exercises (plenty anyway) either Ezbar or dumbell curls, I'd go with Ezbar, and then hammer curls?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Just one observation on a quick look, when you do biceps you are doing the same exercise, just in 3 different ways. Why don't you just do 2 exercises (plenty anyway) either Ezbar or dumbell curls, I'd go with Ezbar, and then hammer curls?


i agree mate, do 3 exercise's with 3 different grips...eg- EZ curls, hammer curls & reverse grip bb curls *OR * db curls, cable rope curls & single arm reverse grip db/cable curls etc...

i always use the 3 grips for bi's & tris are the same.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone... Little bit of a speech... I cant believe ive waited so bloody blong to get started (7 months to be exact) ive sat on my backside 'thinking' about using my gym membership I pay a premium rate for... Finally pulled the finger out and feel like im achieving something already this early on! I always dreaded the initiall going to the gym and picking up weights - possibly looking like a bit of an idiot!



Jay.32 said:


> Very well done with your weight loss in that album.... dont let yourself get back to that mate... youve done alot of hard work that many others are to lazy to do.


Thanks! Ive been very overweight all my teen years... My age matched my weight right up untill I was 16! 13yo @ 13stn, 16yo @ 16stn pretty horrific and made me miserable,later teens instead of going out and enjoying myself - I was a recluse indoors eating and feeling sorry for myself..time for change and now is the real start of a better life! only regret with the 6 month weightloss timescale was not lifting... and loosing any muscle mass I had!



JANIKvonD said:


> good to see u doing legs fron the start mate :thumb: reppage. hows the legs feeling this morning?


Cheers mate, not showing my face in any pics btw incase some cnut notices me in scumdee...(lol) Yeah I envy guys with beastly looking quads sticking out from each leg! looks pretty mental, and legs contain the biggest muscles in the body right so potetial for calorie burning using them!

legs feel surprisingly normal... was expecting to feel that lightweight feel unable to walk etc but nada... maybe need to up the weight seriously next week ? I didnt really feel I was working them last night.. i.e. every rep wasnt a fight for dear life.. I take it thats how each rep should feel ? (really pushing hard to get it complete?)



Leeds89 said:


> Just looked at your progress album aswell, that's some impressive weight loss, and natural too? Good job mate, I'll sub and hang around  You thought of using any gear, anything like DNP or clen?


Yeah mate natural, Zero cardio Zero weights, Simply 1800-2000cals per day over 6 months to lose over 3 stone! My body dosent react well to chemicals mate, get rashes etc also have problems processing booze (liver) do probably not best idea!



Leigh L said:


> Morning!
> 
> I just found this .... and I'm IN!
> 
> Subbed, buddy. About time too. Good luck and all that jazzx


Cheers leigh! Yeah I know too much idleness



Kimball said:


> Just one observation on a quick look, when you do biceps you are doing the same exercise, just in 3 different ways. Why don't you just do 2 exercises (plenty anyway) either Ezbar or dumbell curls, I'd go with Ezbar, and then hammer curls?


taken on board, I havent come to my first Bicep day yet sohad not really thought about it, I will reduce it down to 2 exercises! thanks.. I know not alot about the different movements so learning!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Mate I wouldnt have any regrets... What you did is far from easy... even though I called others who wont/cant do what you did..lazy.... But we all have a choice of what life we want... and instead of staying a recluse as you did for so long... you got off your a*se and changed your life for the better.

I have a friend whos brother is a recluse and has been all his life. he is now about 38 years old.. and the nly time he leaves the house is at about 10pm at night with his mother to walk the dog.. 10pm so nobody see's him. He has done this his whole life.... dont get me wrong the dogs not 38... theres been a few dogs:lol:

But I think you know where Im coming from:thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Cheers mate, not showing my face in any pics btw i*ncase some cnut notices me in scumdee.*..(lol) Yeah I envy guys with beastly looking quads sticking out from each leg! looks pretty mental, and legs contain the biggest muscles in the body right so potetial for calorie burning using them!
> 
> legs feel surprisingly normal... was expecting to feel that lightweight feel unable to walk etc but nada... maybe need to up the weight seriously next week ? I didnt really feel I was working them last night.. i.e. every rep wasnt a fight for dear life.. I take it thats how each rep should feel ? (really pushing hard to get it complete?)
> 
> !


 :lol: AHHH like tht is it :laugh:

yeh it shouldnt be a breeze mate...get yourself out ur comfort zone, tbh ur just getting the feel of the weights just now but you should be finishing with atleast 1 set to failure on each exercise. the thing i find with allot of ppl who train solo is they set there sights on a weight they'd like to lift..thinking at the time it's gonna be impossible...then they get there, and there's just no drive to go any higher? so they end up just doing that weight everytime there in with little progress.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

So seated leg press

5x5

1x5 @ 105kg

1x5 "

1x5 "

1x5 "

1x failure (maybe 12-20) ? Suppose that gets them really worked and pumped when finishing up


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> So seated leg press
> 
> 5x5
> 
> ...


5x5 is supposed to be as heavy as u can go for 5 reps mate...with a longer rest than usuall between sets, if u recon u can squeez out 12-20 then ur not going heavy enough  sooo try 120kg next week


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

i thought I was getting off easy monday and leg day yesterday... after 5x5 I was thinking " i could do more" didnt realise the 5x5 was suppose to be worked in conjunction with a heavier weight!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

HAHA :lol: u just pick it thinking "yesss only 5 reps...easy".

actually mate iv just noticed ur doing 5x5 for everything?! change that imo....who suggested that?

focus 5x5 on chest BBpress, Squats & Deadlifts (maybe pullups/dips aswell)....focusing on upping the weight every week, its great for strength building. everything else use a rep range of 8-12 & 3-4sets


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

cheers mate!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like a half decent plan for a change on this forum - stick with it and to echo those in the know ensure you have a good consistent approach.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Right its friday! Gym day.... Working till 7pm which is rubbish so its going to be a late gym session.

How does the below look for today ? Ive changed the Bicep exerices as advised above, everything else ok ? any other repeating exercises anyone can spot ? would smith machien shrugs and dumbell shurgs not be the same ?

back

lat pull downs

seated rows

t bar rows

biceps

ez bar curls

hammer curls

rear delts

seated behind the neck press,

bent over side raises

reverse flye machine

traps

smith macihne shrugs

DB shrugs.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lxm said:


> Right its friday! Gym day.... Working till 7pm which is rubbish so its going to be a late gym session.
> 
> How does the below look for today ? Ive changed the Bicep exerices as advised above, everything else ok ? any other repeating exercises anyone can spot ? would smith machien shrugs and dumbell shurgs not be the same ?
> 
> ...


Looks fine mate... theres not much alteration you can make with shruggs.. one you could try to change things up now and again is:

Holding a straight bar behind your body instead of infront..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I would also add 1 set of 21's into your biseps to finish on..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Right its friday! Gym day.... Working till 7pm which is rubbish so its going to be a late gym session.
> 
> How does the below look for today ? Ive changed the Bicep exerices as advised above, everything else ok ? any other repeating exercises anyone can spot ? would smith machien shrugs and dumbell shurgs not be the same ?
> 
> ...


id leave the behing neck press for shoulder day and throw in some face pulls.. throw in some reverse grip curls too, looks much better tho


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

back

lat pull downs

seated rows

t bar rows

biceps

ez bar curls

hammer curls

reverse grip curls

rear delts

bent over side raises

reverse flye machine

face pulls

traps

smith macihne shrugs

DB shrugs.

so the above is taking into view all the suggestions for tonight!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

plenty in there anyway :thumb:

now........where to squeeze deadlifts :tongue:

im doing back tonight too


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking at that id say, add either deadlifts or rack pulls to back and lose one of the shrugs.

As for leg day, if you want to 'feel' it the next day, do squats.

Leg extension will isolate your quads which you might be used to using anyway if you play football etc

Doing squats will use all different kinds of leg and @rse muscles, then see if you can walk the next day


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

faultline said:


> Looking at that id say, add either deadlifts or rack pulls to back and lose one of the shrugs.
> 
> As for leg day, if you want to 'feel' it the next day, do squats.
> 
> ...


back

lat pull downs

seated rows

t bar rows

rack pulls

biceps

ez bar curls

hammer curls

reverse grip curls

rear delts

bent over side raises

reverse flye machine

face pulls

traps

DB shrugs.

Right.... ??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That looks better, but remember rear delts are a small muscle so don't overwork them.

Id say give it a go but maybe overall volume is too high, I done back n biceps today with about half your volume and I could hardly lift my protein shake after.

Remember quality not quantity, if your lifting heavy enough on 5x5 you shouldn't be able to do as much as what you intend to do, see how it goes and report back mate.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Right! Friday Session complete.

I was pretty much trying to play about with weights finding the correct weight, I was finding Too heavy a weight I was struggling badly to keep any sort of form leading to no real pump or steady pace, and loss of strength to carry on... yet If i found a light/middle weight, after the 3rd set id be getting crazy pump because im able to keep the form right if that makes sense! So its really worth my while starting off light, getting form and pump and slowly going up I reckon!

Continued 5x5 tonight simply because I was trying stuff out, Will adapted for nexy week incorporating others advice regarding 3x12's etc

back

lat pull downs 5x5 (32kg)

seated rows 5x5 (32kg) *Got the best pump doing this! was insane.. Reckon due to the support of the resistance machine keeping correct form ?? *

t bar rows (didnt do as gym didnt have it - need to find replacement)

rack pulls 5x5 (bar weight only @ 18kg)

biceps

ez bar curls 5x5 (bar weight only - struggled with this...)

hammer curls 5x5 (16kg)

reverse grip curls (bar weight only - struggled with this...)

rear delts

bent over side raises (didnt do)

reverse flye machine 5x5 (6kg each arm - kinda struggled for strength)

face pulls 5x5 (20kg) - Found back was arching/bending to pull the weight... is this correct ?

traps

DB shrugs 5x5 (16kg)

Im actually enjoying this alot!! Cant wait for next week to get back Mon, Wed, Fri and improve and maybe add a little extra on if capable!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You see where you was struggling on the Bicep and rear delt moves, This is what I was saying about too much volume, if you are struggling then your form will go to shlt and you risk Injury.

My advice is do 6 or 7 exercises per session but hit it hard.

Do your compounds first, iso's last and get the heavy weights in.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trial and error mate.. you will find what works for you:thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

well done on first back sesh mate! face pulls are hard to keep "great" form on as ur unsupported so once u start upping the weight its near impossible to keep steady lol...i usually bring a bench over, put it between me and the cable & wedge my shins behind it so im not pulled off my feet.

i wouldnt add anything on mate (other than dead lifts-but id replace something rather than add it on)...just focus on upping the weight and getting more reps in :thumb:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers everyone! Cant wait for Monday again... lol! This can only be a good thing.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

All set for ur pishup? Mum ironed ur shirt n that?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

lol nah, Working till 6... out at 7! was up early this morning doing it you cheeky Cnut!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

So what's the idea of doing 5x5 over several exercises ?

Also are you not on a keto or low carbed diet ?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

yes im on a low carb diet.

And I was just lifting 5x5 as it was the first week of lifting and getting used to it! Im adapting to 3*12 next week, any suggestions or opinions ?

Also BF% came back at 18% on capillars and 17.8% on the machine grip thing, so pretty high for only being 12 stone!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lxm said:


> yes im on a low carb diet.
> 
> And I was just lifting 5x5 as it was the first week of lifting and getting used to it! Im adapting to 3*12 next week, any suggestions or opinions ?
> 
> Also BF% came back at 18% on capillars and 17.8% on the machine grip thing, so pretty high for only being 12 stone!


are you natty ?

also the bit in red , you need to workout what your goal is strength/power/hypertrophy .

its no good blasting the muscle from 10 angles when your a 12 stone natty you would be better off gaining muscular size then isolate body parts .


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Goal is to gain muscular size and rid the last flab,

Thinking of leaving out the gym session tonight, still hung over as hell from Saturday and think it would be wise to wait till tomorro!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

howd it go mate


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

usual, Spent £80... with only a sore head and twinging liver to show!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

one thing i love about a big p!sh up is how much tighter my body looks the next morning! bet the town was heaving on sat aswell


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Right back on it today (gym that is)

Doing monday : push

Going for a swim too.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Really impressed and happy with todays session.

Kept weights the same as last week which led to me having perfect form with everything which I was really impressed with... No wobbles or struggles like last week. Reckon If i had upped the weight, I would have had terrible form and struggled badly.. Repeating last weeks PUSh session... Think ive learnt a valuable lesson, to keep the weights the same for the learning/beginners few weeks untill the form is nailed, then move up.

(remember everyone this is my second week of lifting ever in my life hence silly weights....)

Chest

incline DB Bench - 8kg 5x5 (good form)

Incline DB fly 8kg 5x5 ( good form)

Seated chest press 32kg 5x5 (good form, with added extra noticable pump)

shoulders

Seated smith shoulder press 20.5kg 5x5 (end set [email protected] 5th)

DB front raises 8kg 5x5 (good form - Love these maybe fav lift)

Seated shoulder machine press 22.5kg 5x5 (good form)

Tris ( I cannot believe how weak my tris are, like stupidly weak, can hardly do 4kg 5x5 with perfect form, resulting in mega shaking and near faliure, with a strange ripping sound/sensation)

skull crushes 4kg 5x5 (struggled badly)

Rople pull downs 27.5kg 5x5 (good for and pump - up 7kg from last week)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I recon u should set a few days aside to come to the gym with me mate & we'll sort a proper training routine out for ya 

Hows the diet been ?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

tbh I think the diets going to let me down...

Today 30g whey, 2 eggs whole

tub of cheesey coleslaw, 200g turkey breast

30g whey

200g chicken, 3 bell peppers, 1 red onion, 6 mushrooms all in a wok with oyster sauce, 5 spices and soy....

obviously under eating but on my days off work I honestly feel like ive not got time to eat/ no routine..

Also you think I should just go and do a regular maintenance cal diet (2800) with protien fats and carbs ? or keep low carb ? ( i prefer low carb)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> tbh I think the diets going to let me down...
> 
> Today 30g whey, 2 eggs whole
> 
> ...


atleast it not dirty cals.

if u prefer low carb then do low carb...however id adjust the calories to suit your goals, id be eating a good couple hundered above your maintenance with plenty cardio & a good weight lifting routine


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Im a day out so its leg day (wed) today!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

didnt go too plan, gym had 20 footballers in for some reason in for some reason using weights etc, only got part of legs done (hams) then decided to fhk off. Going back tomorro to do legs again.

note to self avoid thursday nights from now on.

hams

Reverse leg curls 5x5 - 36kg (32 last week)

seated leg press 5x5 - 136kg (105 last week)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

More reps!!!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Wheeyyyy 

Subbed


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

reps and likes mottley crew.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lxm said:


> didnt go too plan, gym had 20 footballers in for some reason in for some reason using weights etc, only got part of legs done (hams) then decided to fhk off. Going back tomorro to do legs again.
> 
> note to self avoid thursday nights from now on.
> 
> ...


As you are trying to shift some fat... when things like this happen in future... do some cardio instead of going home...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

(no ****) when in fitting rooms today trying on some clothes noticed in the 'dual mirror' my back (upper and lower) has drastically changed within the last 3 weeks (since going back on low carb) seriously going V shaped for the first time in my life and dimples appearing at lower back...hoorar

oh gold.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

High 5


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Decided to set a nondirect goal. Currently at 18% BF.. spending the next 4 weeks trying to reduce it as much as possible before lean/clean bulkingas 18% is still way to high!

Will post up how I got on with last session, and back to chest/tris tomorro


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Today went really well! Even added in cardio which is going to be a daily routine from today.

Chest

Incline DB Bench 8kg 5x5 (excellent form - will increase weight nextweek)

Incline DB Fly 8kg 5x5 (excellent form - will increase weight nextweek)

Seated chest press 32kg increased weight to 41kg today 5x5

Shoulders

DB front raises 8kg 5x5 excellent form - will increase weight next week

Seated machine shoulder press 22.5kg 5x5- struggled last rep in each set, no weight increase possible.. hopefuly next week.

Seated smith press 20.5kg weight increased to30kg 5x5 today

Triceps

Skull crushers - n/a

Rope pull downs 27.5 weight increase to32.5kg 5x5 this week

Tricep extensions 16kg 5x5

20 mintues low intensity cardio, Treadmill 3.5 speed 7.0 incline (BPM: 175)

10 minutes low intensity cardio, Treadmill 3.5 speed 8.0 incline (BPM : 188)

roll on tomorro for the cardio and wednesday for legs!

30g whey, 2 whole eggs, 30g walnuts,hazlenut,almonds and flax ground with 750mg green tea

4 large slices roast ham

4 slices (200g) turkey, 200g salad, 6 vine tomatos, 30g cheese, 1 TBlspn EVOO.

100g almonds, 12 cherry tomatos


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good to see the weight going up mate....but imo ur ****ing about too much with this 5x5 stuff, you've dipped your toes buddy...time to get involved  almost every lift shouldnt be "ill lift more next week".

ur chest/tri day should be (imo)-

5sets of 6reps (heavy) slight incline db press

3sets of 12reps incline db flys

4sets of 8-10reps flat bb press

*(atleast 1 set to failure in each exercise)*

3sets 8-12reps bb skull crushers

3sets 8-12reps cable rope pushdowns

superset with-

3sets 8-12reps reverse grip push downs (single arm)


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers mate, going to change a few of the exercises to, a couple I dont enjoy doing.

Dropped a few lbs too.

Weight: WK 1:174lbs WK3 : 168lbs


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well done lxm!

And good on u introducing the cardio!

I do 4 set and 8 reps of everything, it's easy to remember and keeps it simple


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hit the gym at 9 this morning, 4 rest days at work so can be fully commited

20 minutes @ 7.0 incline @ 3.5 speed

8 minutes @ 8.0 incline @ 3.5 speed

2 minutes @ 10.0 incline @ 3.5 speed

320 cals burned.

Todays eating will be as follows:

30g whey, 2 eggs

200g turkey mince, 5 mushrooms, 2 bell peppers, 1 red onion and spices

200g turkey mince, 5 mushrooms, 1 red onion, spices

1 tin tuna, EVOO, salad, 30g feta

30g almonds

Back & cardio tomoror


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how much cals is all that mate? seems VERY little..


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll work it out... Mate im sitting at 18% bf @ 168lbs... i was thinking fhk it just get bf right down with lifting + cardio + a deficit diet... then once its done get on maintenance or a slight surplus for a lean gain... ? is that a recipie for disaster ? just want rid of this fhking fat asap

whey + 2 egg + flax = 433cal,

turkey mince, veg and feta 550cals

turkey mince + veg = 500

tuna, salad + EVOO + feta = 480cal

30g almonds = 180cal

1710cals (roughly)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

1700 aint too bad...thats about what i was cutting on, but i ate wtf i wanted at the w.e :lol: obv why it took so long! crack on mate lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

good luck with it all babe, il try keep upto date xx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

........


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

fhk me. Just went into butchers for a rib-eye steak thinking it was gonna be £4-5.

7.19 please sir... Fhk off! It was cut from the large cut and I even made sure it wasnt too thick.. Ah well it will better taste good!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good food aint cheap eh lol, try http://www.westingourmet.co.uk/meat-type/buy-beef/ribeye-steaks/


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

you tried any of them (steaks) or wanting me to be the guiniepig ?

Shapes looking good in AVI mate (no ****) you been on the sunbeds ? :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

its from a couple week ago...prob in slight better condition now tbh...cheers 

its just the lighting making me look tanned......but yeh iv hit the sunbeds a couple times in the last week


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

off to do legs and cardio.

cracking day


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

it is that mate.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

cardio

10 minutes @ 7.0 incline @ 3.5 speed

10 minutes @ 8.0 incline @ 3.5 speed

8 minutes @ 9.0 incline @ 3.5 speed

2 minutes @ 13.0 incline @ 3.5 speed (wow not felt that before!)

Going to sit down tonight and re-do all my weight exercises.. there are somne I cant do, or dont like doing and want to swap some about for the different muscle groups!

quads

incline leg press (gym dosent support this)

seated leg extention @ 50kg 5x5

Hack squat (gym doesnt support this)

Hams

reverse leg curl 45kg 5x5

seated leg press 152kg 5x5

calfs

seated calf raise (using leg press ) 145kg 5x5

So yeah... cant really call that a leg day! Got a manual with all the lifts in the world for different muscle groups so going to select some tonight and re-vamp along with the advised reps and sets amounts

Diets starting to become a daily routine too now without having to weigh up things etc. Get some funny looks from team at work when eating the below picture at 9am.. but who cares! Its ashame on them that the western world has been brain washed to thinking breakfast must only consist of carbs, toast, cereals, bagels.. eggs..: :cowboy:

My whey shake with 2 eggs and flax/nuts Morning

coldmeat + salad + cheese + EVOO mid morning

cold meat + salad + cheese + EVOO lunchtime

chicken/turkey + veg dinner time


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cardio Thursday

10 Minutes, 3.5 speed @ 8.0 incline

10 Minutes, 3.5 speed @ 9.0 incline

8 minutes, 3.5 speed @ 10.0 incline

2 minutes, 3.5 speed @ 13.0 incline

Nearly died at the end, heart rate was up at 194bpm and chest felt like it was goign to explode.. Nearly gave up at 21 minutes but odd enough when I upped the incline the burn made me go the nexta 9 minutes.. But feel sick now!

30g whey, 2 Eggs, 30g flax, walnut, brazilnut, almond mix (30g)

150g ham, 3 tomatos, 100g salad, 25g cheese, EVOO

1 tin tuna, 3 tomatos, 100g salad, 75g coleslaw, EVOO

2 Tins tuna

30g flax, walnut brazil nut, almonds, 30g whey, 30g casien


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Evening all.

Friday pull (unfortunely not out on the town) alongwith the standard cardio! Finish work in half an hour and will shoot off.

30g whey, 2 eggs, 30g flax, walnut,brazilnut,almond mix

Tin tuna, 75g salad, 2 tomatos, 1/4 cucumber, peppers, red onion, EVOO, 30g cheese

Tin tuna + mayo, 75g salad, peppers, red onion EVOO, 30g cheese

Been busy all day at work, not had a chance to stop and really get anything starving! going to nip to tesco before the gym and pick up 200g turkey cold meat, bag of salad some nice cheese blah blah.

Will also have a protien shake after the workout since ive been low on the cals today. probably 1500.... :nono: I think my stomach is digesting itself...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Diets looking good for what you need mate... and good to see you sticking to it...

Keep doing what your doing:thumbup1:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I know this is going to be sucessful! I nailed keto for 6 months with consistency and ill nail this! not craved anything other than what im eating.. and not really feeling overly hungry! not going to post any pictures untill the 12 week mark! Took 'now' pictures last week... Hopefuly people will be surprised by the difference!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cardio was crazy. Again was so close to giving up at like 21-22 minutes!

10 minutes @ 3.5 speed @ 9.0 incline

10 minutes @ 3.5 speed @ 10.0 incline

8 minutes @ 3.5 speed @ 11.0 incline

2 minutes @ 3.5 speed @ 13.5 incline

Back

Lat pull down - 41kg (32kg last week) 5x5

seated rows - 41kg (32kg last week) 5x5

Bicep

Ez bar curl - 10kg (only bar last time)

Hammer curl -18kg (16kg last time)

Delts

(gym shut - Will do tomorro morning)

Traps

(gym shut- will do tomorro morning)

One of my two mid morning/ lunchtime stacks..










Also just had a small plate of food after the gym, is this alright at 10pm ? feel rather guilty but I really needed it! (salad, tomatoes, cheese EVVO, 150g turkey) scoffed in 0.1 seconds.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

No cardio today! been at it 7 days without a break so today and tomororo is rest days for the cardio.... + Im going out tonight!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

All thes food pics are making me hungry!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

hung the fhk over.

oh dear god.

Had 2 bacon rolls...

(vascular as hell though!)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

haha i was in the same boat yesterday bud


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha i was in the same boat yesterday bud


You're always off it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> You're always off it lol


auch wasnt bad actually, 15bottles of san miguel then up the road for about 11.30. even got a long lie


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> auch wasnt bad actually, 15bottles of san miguel then up the road for about 11.30. even got a long lie


Only 15 lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

only wee ones, 275ml


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Alright mate hows tricks? Happened across your log and looks good. Fair play on shifting that weight and good work with the diet. How you finding the lifting?

Have you thought about more HIIT style cardio rather than half hour on the treadmill?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

progress pics lxm?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

TECH said:


> Alright mate hows tricks? Happened across your log and looks good. Fair play on shifting that weight and good work with the diet. How you finding the lifting?
> 
> Have you thought about more HIIT style cardio rather than half hour on the treadmill?


Lifting im still learning...still not feeling any real pump, but not strong enough to push through when struggling to create anything if that makes sense, still very weak on the isolation lifts!

Will take a look at the HIIT tonight... Ive moved around certain lifts and excercises which im going to start implementing after this week also!



JANIKvonD said:


> progress pics lxm?


None taken yet mate, was going to leave it another couple weeks so that hopefuly a good improvement can be seen

Weight a week on still sitting at 168lbs (12stone)

Considering my diet has been consistantly at a 500cal deficit daily, along with the daily minimum 250 deficit from cardio, it must be due to muscle gain! (hopefuly)


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice on mate. Ross Training is a brilliant site for intense fat loss/muscle building simultaneously.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

TECH said:


> Nice on mate. Ross Training is a brilliant site for intense fat loss/muscle building simultaneously.


Will look into it!

Off for my monday session, Just dropped this for a late lunch, chicken with chargrill spices & red onion, salad with feta and olives.. was brill










Also picked up 5kg chicken for £24 from the butchers all divved up for the next week or so


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Monday chest/shoulders/tris (push) done

Deffo feeling a weakling but probably the 1700-1900 cal diet! not to worry as its only for the 12 week fat cut.

incline DB bench (8kg last week) 10kg 5x5

incline DB fly (8kg last week) 10kg 5x5

Seated chest press (32.5kg last week) 41kg 5x5

Seated smith press 20.5kg 5x5

DB front raises (8kg last week) 10kg 5x5

Seated Shoulder Machine Press 22.5kg 5x5

Rope pull downs 27.5kg 5x5

Tricep extensions (18kg last week) 22.5kg 5x5

10 minutes @ 3.5 speed @ 9.0 incline

10 minutes @ 3.5 speed @ 10.0 incline

5 minutes @ 3.5 speed @ 11.0 incline

3 minutes @ 3.5 speed @ 12.0 incline

2 minues @ 3.5 speed @ 13.0 incline


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Monday chest/shoulders/tris (push) done

Deffo feeling a weakling but probably the 1700-1900 cal diet! not to worry as its only for the 12 week fat cut.

incline DB bench (8kg last week) 10kg 5x5

incline DB fly (8kg last week) 10kg 5x5

Seated chest press (32.5kg last week) 41kg 5x5

Seated smith press 20.5kg 5x5

DB front raises (8kg last week) 10kg 5x5

Seated Shoulder Machine Press 22.5kg 5x5

Rope pull downs 27.5kg 5x5

Tricep extensions (18kg last week) 22.5kg 5x5

10 minutes @ 3.5 speed @ 9.0 incline

10 minutes @ 3.5 speed @ 10.0 incline

5 minutes @ 3.5 speed @ 11.0 incline

3 minutes @ 3.5 speed @ 12.0 incline

2 minues @ 3.5 speed @ 13.0 incline


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows my favorite fifer getting on today then?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright mate, as said above about yesterday kinda weak on these workouts but I suppose they are going up slowly...

Hip area seen a drastic change today in mirror.. all of a sudden started to taper inwards which is braw. Away out to do cardio then fhk knows what else


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

usual cardio today

10 min 3.5 @ 10.0 incline

10 min 3.5 @ 11.0 incline

5 min 3.5 @ 12.0 incline

3 min 3.5 @ 13.0 incline

2min 3.5 @ 14 incline

300 cals burned


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Legs + cardio today... Just waiting for gym gear to dry in the dryer..... I need to buy 2 sets!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Legs + cardio today... Just waiting for gym gear to dry in the dryer..... I need to buy 2 sets!


need to get that mother of ur sorted out mate! :whistling: working today mate?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

nah last day off!

legs starting to get definition, whats the large muscle mass at the top of the leg (shown on side in pic? - quad?) Thats all of a sudden became seperated and semi defined and quite solid! so yeah legs seem to be making progress the quickest


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good stuff mate, legs are prob same size as mine lol...got abs yet ?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

No abs yet as such appart from most mornings i get that house roof type shape appear below chest.. if you get me just where the first two will be stomach still fattty as fhk but the fat has nowturned that marbley balls way which means its breaking down I believe lower sides still a pain too and still a good bit of chest, or t1ts I should say.

You ever been to a sunbed placeim planning hitting the sunbeds today....

I think the next 4 weeks will start to see some more progress! you still think 1700-1900cals a day is alright for lifting + cardio ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

change nothing atm mate, ur doing great so keep cals etc the same. iv not been to that 1 but i do go occassionally, mainly to dry up spots...works wonders on them! amazing how much trimmer u look with a tan also ime. used to go ALOT...fair amount of bucks involved tho


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Right went the the sunbeds.. felt like a right t1t but the girl was cute as hell working there, shes really cute infact might try get to know her (lol?) she was flirting and blushing like hell when we were talking. or untill she tells me where to go!

bought 1 hr for £25 did I get ripped off ?

Gym today usual cardio and leg wednesday, Changed quad exercise, ditched the incline leg press and hack squat and switched to dumbell squat...* Wow First time doing a proper squat and what a great feel... lots of different muscles getting used (arms etc) *

quads

Seated leg extention (50kg last week) 54.5kg 5x5

Dumbell squat 52kg (26kg x2) 5x5 -* Could only just hold these in hands... might need to get some gloves *

Hams

Reverse leg curl (45kg last week) 50kg 5x5

Seated legg press 154kg 5x5

Calfs Seated calf raise 145kg 5x5

Dumbell calf raise (cant seem to get a decent feel on these so didnt bother since I cant physically lift heavy enough DB's to get muscle tension)

*Any other ideas for calf workout ? Really enjoying legs!!*

10 minutes 3.5 speed @ 9.0

5 minutes 3.5 speed @ 10.0

5 minutes @ 3.5 speed @ 11.0

(stopped 10 mins short due to hellish stitch... first time ive not gone the full hogg  )

150g smoked ham, 2 egg scrambled, 5 tomatoes 50g cheese

100g chicken breast, handful nuts, 3 tomatoes

30g flax, walnut,almond, brazil

60g whey

( chicken breast for tea with salad)

probably 1700-1900cals

4 litres water, 2g vit C, 5g+ omega 3, 2 caps of green tea


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

More good news forgot to add, PT at gym apparently done loads of work at uni with the measuring of BF% etc...(yadayada) The machine anyway said I was 15.5% and I was a couple weeks back according to the machine 18%

he used the calipers on me and said roughly 14% Woohoo!

tonights tea : note the red onion and tomatos are from the garden.... so reps pls guys.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> More good news forgot to add, PT at gym apparently done loads of work at uni with the measuring of BF% etc...(yadayada) The machine anyway said I was 15.5% and I was a couple weeks back according to the machine 18%
> 
> he used the calipers on me and said roughly 14% Woohoo!


Well done Romeo!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lxm said:


> nah last day off!
> 
> legs starting to get definition, whats the large muscle mass at the top of the leg (shown on side in pic? - quad?) Thats all of a sudden became seperated and semi defined and quite solid! so yeah legs seem to be making progress the quickest


I didnt realise you only had one leg mate....


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol! Sorry Ive got another.... or three even including the third leg.

Any reason for my right leg to be lacking mass (quads) compared to the left leg ? a seriously noticable difference.. When I tense the left (in pic) the quad is visable and prominent, the right is flat and less prominent... *(hence the tactical posting of the left..  )

Anyway feeling terrible today, No idea why just drained and a tad emotional, Oh dear.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lxm said:


> Lol! Sorry Ive got another.... or three even including the third leg.
> 
> Any reason for my right leg to be lacking mass (quads) compared to the left leg ? a seriously noticable difference.. When I tense the left (in pic) the quad is visable and prominent, the right is flat and less prominent... *(hence the tactical posting of the left..  )
> 
> Anyway feeling terrible today, No idea why juast drained and a tad emotional, Oh dear.


My left delt/shoulder is bigger than my right.. sometimes its just the way we are.. But you shouldnt have that much difference..

You may be feeling drained from low carbs...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> My left delt/shoulder is bigger than my right.. sometimes its just the way we are.. But you shouldnt have that much difference..
> 
> *You may be feeling drained from low carbs...*


I did think of this, although I thought I would have felt it sooner, Im not doing keto(ketoafter the first few days you feel hellish then quickly recover) but simply low carb, Thats three weeks now with only one cheat ( x2 bacon rolls for a hangover.. oh and the beer) 3 weeks of simply eggs, lean meat, veg and cheese, zero cravings.. another 9 weeks to go for this bodyfat cut before I re-evaluate and see whats under this flab:thumb: Looking forward to the next stage already!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> More good news forgot to add, PT at gym apparently done loads of work at uni with the measuring of BF% etc...(yadayada) The machine anyway said I was 15.5% and I was a couple weeks back according to the machine 18%
> 
> he used the calipers on me and said roughly 14% Woohoo!
> 
> ...


PMSL ya wee rep whore :lol: getting no reps because ur mother grows tomato's! *and because it says i rep u too much ya cvnt* need to spread the love. anyway..

14% is ace mate, keep it up. get some fukin photo's up!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Lol! Sorry Ive got another.... or three even including the third leg.
> 
> Any reason for my right leg to be lacking mass (quads) compared to the left leg ? a seriously noticable difference.. When I tense the left (in pic) the quad is visable and prominent, the right is flat and less prominent... *(hence the tactical posting of the left..  )
> 
> Anyway feeling terrible today, No idea why just drained and a tad emotional, Oh dear.


abcess in ur left leg giving the illusion of a quad? :rolleye:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> abcess in ur left leg giving the illusion of a quad? :rolleye:


Double Abcess between your legs giving the illusion of a set of baws ? :whistling:

:thumbup1:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

First day in 3 weeks I cant be fhked going for cardio, finish work at 7, will probably switch from treadmill to crosstrainer.

Todays eats

9bar (seeds&nuts bar) 200cal

chicken breast with salad, tomato, onion pepper, 30g cheese 450cal

9bar 200cal

Chicken breast with salad, tomato, onion, pepper, 30g cheese 450cal

100g (1/3rd pot) of jalapeano(sp) colelsaw 200cal

tbc.....

(about 1500cals)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> First day in 3 weeks I *cant be fhked going for cardio*, finish work at 7, will probably switch from treadmill to crosstrainer.
> 
> Todays eats
> 
> ...


do sumin different for a change lium, go for a big walk outside


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

lium ? You would make a braah detective....

But Yeah will go for a 'big walk' :tongue:

Kinda want to lift... but that must wait for tomorro!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

by big walk i mean a good 10-15miles lol, fuk it i might head out on 1 myself.....naaaaat!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

**** that, Rather do 30mins treadmill at a steep incline.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> **** that, Rather do 30mins treadmill at a steep incline.


course u would ya lazy cvnt lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Reckon I should crack open the ephidrine ive got ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

yeh y not, what ones u got? (dosage)


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Kraze pharma grade 8mg got a couple hundred tablets


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

lxm said:


> Kraze pharma grade 8mg got a couple hundred tablets


Not Kaizen?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

sorry kraizen

!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

8mg:confused1: just ephedrine? id take 4tabs(32mg) with 200mg caffein...cant mind asprin dosage lol. take that 3 times a day


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> 8mg:confused1: just ephedrine? id take 4tabs(32mg) with 200mg caffein...cant mind asprin dosage lol. take that 3 times a day


They are pharma grade from Canada mate that's why the dosage is low as that's the regulation amount over there.Yeh i'd take 4 with a 200mg caffeine tab and junior aspirin(75mg)


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

so 32mg eph 200mg caffine, 75mg asprin @ 7am... then again at 1pm ?

I hate stims and buzzing off my t1ts but want to drop this fat! hmmm


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> They are *pharma grade from Canada* mate that's why the dosage is low as that's the regulation amount over there.Yeh i'd take 4 with a 200mg caffeine tab and junior aspirin(75mg)


ahhh...they'll be decent then?

iv got a pile of hcl 40mg ones floating about somewhere, they were cracking


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> so 32mg eph 200mg caffine, 75mg asprin @ 7am... then again at 1pm ?
> 
> I hate stims and buzzing off my t1ts but want to drop this fat! hmmm


yeh thats fine mate, add same again pre workout


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhh...they'll be decent then?
> 
> iv got a pile of hcl 40mg ones floating about somewhere, they were cracking


Yeh i've got a few hundred here myself I rate them highly mate.



lxm said:


> so 32mg eph 200mg caffine, 75mg asprin @ 7am... then again at 1pm ?
> 
> I hate stims and buzzing off my t1ts but want to drop this fat! hmmm


That plan sounds fine mate,see how you get on!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh thats fine mate, add same again pre workout


No pre workout! I wouldnt sleep!

Just recieved a tub of DAA and ZMA tabs..... Planning on trying to get the test up a little and hopefuly with some horn/libido  Shall leet everyone know how it goes.. Atm im quite baseline so if there is a noticable difference then ill know.

Using the zma mostly for quality sleep.. had a bottle of zma a couple months ago and it really regulated sleep brilliantly with vivid dreams.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> No pre workout! I wouldnt sleep!
> 
> Just recieved a tub of DAA and ZMA tabs..... P*lanning on trying to get the test up a little and hopefuly with some horn/libido*  Shall leet everyone know how it goes.. Atm im quite baseline so if there is a noticable difference then ill know.
> 
> Using the zma mostly for quality sleep.. had a bottle of zma a couple months ago and it really regulated sleep brilliantly with vivid dreams.


pam doesnt care about libido mate surely?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

who the fhks pam ? :wacko: lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the mocking chum!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Thanks for the mocking chum!


u know i love u man x

ill tone down the "mocking" if its striking nerves mate


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

no nerves have been struck in this thread! lol! you going soft ? :stuart:

you had me sitting scratching my head 'who the fhks pam....... . . . ."


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright ended up going a bit mental last night, I think due to lack of food... Ended up having to have a couple emergency meals ontop of the days eatings of

Seed and nuts bar

chicken breast with salad and cheese

Chicken Breast with salad and cheese

Seeds and nuts bar

100g coleslaw

Ended up polishing off

pack of deli pepporoni, half a wok of chicken dish (about 300g) half a tub of left over chicken black bean sauce..

Back and bis today.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Alright ended up going a bit mental last night, I think due to lack of food... Ended up having to have a couple emergency meals ontop of the days eatings of
> 
> Seed and nuts bar
> 
> ...


wheres the original post?! was looking forward to reading all that rant at work today lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol mate fhk no! got rapidly deleted this morning haha. i swear someone took over my mind last night..


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Have I missed something


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Lol mate fhk no! got rapidly deleted this morning haha. i swear someone took over my mind last night..


dont get dicouraged mate..stick with it, we're all our own worst critics.

....pic of my pot belly cheer ya up?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Have I missed something


the boat :whistling:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright finish work in a few hours then will be down to the gym! Probably shouldnt have had those 8 cups of green tea... :innocent:

Kinda shuffled the friday plan about, so tonight I shall do the following

Back

Lat pull down

Seated rows

Biceps

DB Hammer curl

DB Curl

Delts

Reverse Fly

Face pull

Traps

Shrugs

Reckon there is enough there ? or should I fit in a few other excercises.. Alot of the exercises seem really similar hence ive removed some


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

back day should have atleast a 'pull from the ground' a 'pull from above' & a 'pull from the front'. deads,pullups & bentover rows would be perfect for you imo. improvise to make sure u have these in there.

..if u cant do pullups yet then do lat pulldowns & close grip reverse grip pulldowns.

throw in some lighter higher rep stuff at the end but keep these 3 HEAVY


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I can do pullups believe it or not! :surrender:

ill add *bent* rows and pullups:whistling:

cheers mate


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright lets re-evaluate...

Start September 2011 : 218lbs










April/end of july **** all / lazy / plateau

Now August 12 : 168lbs first weeks of lifting ever



















BF Estimate ? Reckon ill need to get down to at least 155-160bs to start seeing definition ? As I said still got some serious flab on stomach and sides... along with moobs... Hopefuly these first 12 weeks of lifting will make some drastic difference!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Today went alright. *Im finding when doing lighter weights instead of heavier, Im getting proper tight full motion form for every rep and at the end of each set there is a nice pump developing, When I lift heavier I end up loosing good form and full motion and the muscle dosnt feel like its always getting worked... and no real pump is created, so ive startd to re-adjust weights to get the full motion/form and pump*

Also current picture someone quoted me 22% bf.. No way I can be 22% @ 32"waist 12 stone

Back

lat pull downs 32kg 12 x 3 (dropped from 41kg)

Seated row (41kg last week) 50kg 5x5

Bicep

hammer curl 18kg 5x5

DB curl 6kg 5x5 (yes this is light as hell but after each set last rep a really good pump... when too heavy i dont get the full motion and no pump and muscle feels unworked)

Rear delts

Reverse fly 6kg 5x5

face pull 11.5kg 5x5 (this is the weight I can lift without my back comming into play thus not working delts)

traps

DB shrugs 18kg 5x5 (should have seen the faces I was pulling. fhk lol)

Eats today :

Seed&nut bar

chicken breast + salad + cheese

Chicken breast + salad+ cheese

protien shake

rump steak + salad


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

superb mate honestly, weight loss has been nice and steady which will be all the easier to keep off. hard to judge bf, high teens id say (18%ish) how tall are ya bud? 32" waist isnt THAT small on small frame mate. your spot on with ur target weight tho...155lbs (if u are 18%) will have u about 10% bf, will look nice shreaded at that! also uv just started lifting so 155lbs might be single digit bf by then

BIG well done :beer: reppage


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers mate.

Its still fhking sickening looking at pics and knowing its going to be a long haul still. Im 6ft

So reckon I should just do what im doing ? cal deficit cardio/lifting till 155 ? then re-evaluate and hopefuly pack on some lean gains!

Btw seriously considering getting on the clen... Ya or nae ? how effective ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

yep keep doing what ur doing mate for now anyway.

might as well mate 120-160mcg 2 days on 2 off & your ephedrine 2on 2 off (on ur days off clen use ephedrine)...effective ime especially in low carb. you'll need some taurine for clen cramps (i get these REAL BAD! to the point i cant workout anymore lol) & make sure water intake is HIGH


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

not that for to go mate! good diet plenty cardio/lifting & eca+clen...ill give it 6 weeks of HARD WORK and you'll look like a new man. cardio first thing in the morning & pm if possible. lets fukin smash this mate


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers man, ive been sitting at the same position for the last few months and seen little progres this morning thought fhk it guys on here go on 4-8 week cuts and look like different people so its time to do this! (probably just in a good mood cause of the weather)

Are sides ok ? with running both sounds good!

Fuark yeah!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sides are....manageable lol every1s different mate, i get bad shakes and cramps from clen...& a good dose of ephedrine is sometime you've smoked some crack lol but once your body adjusts to it your all good. just be sure to minimise the sides by doing some research on the compounds!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Im kicking myself.. bought a load of clen couple years ago (2010) when I tried to shift the weight but never opened them... flushed the packet down the loo when cleaning out my room last year!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Im kicking myself.. bought a load of clen couple years ago (2010) when I tried to shift the weight but never opened them... flushed the packet down the loo when cleaning out my room last year!


Some boy


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Right so im not doing cardio today or tomorro having a couple days off.

Been 27 days now since ive had any direct carbs... All clean eating chicken + salad + veg.... No crisps... no sweets! Pretty proud :thumb:

Thinking of a cheat meal tonight though.... Feeling a tad rubbish. its hardly going to hinder progress and probably give the metabolism a kick up the ****


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeh crack on mate, cheat meal will do ya good, don't go fukin mad with a 5000cal meatfeast dominos and 3tubs of Ben and jerrys...undo the last weeks progress


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright had a small 8" cheese and tomato pizza with fresh tomato and onion from pizza de roma... (500cals?)Then went to mcdonalds and had a 1/4lber meal and an extra cheese burger (about 950cals total)

And its like my stomach processed and digested it within 5 mins! no bloat or anything..

Today I had ham + salad, 2 tins of tuna + salad... So under ate quite a bit! (probably only 800-900cals) then the above tonight as a cheat


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

lxm, did you text that young bird?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

hey man pm.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright had a carb day today continuing on from yesterday. (lol)

Todays eatings were 30g nuts and a shake for breakfast.. then ended up stuck at work without any food till 4pm so thought fhk it and treated myself to a couple small scoops of icecream... which lead to a trip to the local beefeater for chargrill chicken on skewers, piri piri sauce, chips colelsaw salad etc etc. Followed by a bar of blacks white chocolate, couple mince pies and a packet of salt and vinegar crisps.

but being honest I think this will do me good... After all that im still not stuffed/ feeling sick/ feeling bloated so its probably all gone to good use in the body.... :whistling:

Back zero carb tomorro.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds amazing! Apart from the mince pies.. Them things make me shudder lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

They were award winning home made type mince piced that were curried.... If that helps ? not sickly dry cheap ones! these were tasty..

The ice cream was scottish tablet... and then a small tub of spearmint! The crisps and white chocolate was eaten whilst at the cinema watching ted... it was a brilliant film and would reccomend.

:smartass:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> They were award winning home made type mince piced that were curried.... If that helps ? not sickly dry cheap ones! these were tasty..
> 
> The ice cream was scottish tablet... and then a small tub of spearmint! The crisps and white chocolate was eaten whilst at the cinema watching ted... it was a brilliant film and would reccomend.
> 
> :smartass:


Wow I'm so jealous... Still not about the mince pies tho lol

I never get to go to the cinema to see adult films... But il add it to my list!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Wow I'm so jealous... Still not about the mince pies tho lol
> 
> I never get to go to the cinema to see adult films... But il add it to my list!


go see BRAVE! its fukin brilliant 

lxm!....kinda carb up is that pmsl!? finger out son


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> go see BRAVE! its fukin brilliant
> 
> lxm!....kinda carb up is that pmsl!? finger out son


It's on our list!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Aye brave looks cool Ill probs go see too

Anyway Monday gym day. away to do the chest and tris. also need to take all that chicke out the freezer i bought... ive not touched any of i because I couldnt be @rsed taking it out and prepping it....


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright went good today! woop.

Todays eats

, not that much because was full this morning from the carbs at weekend...

tomatos, cucumber, 100g leafs 1 bell pepper 50g cheese, 200g cold ham 2tblspn EVOO

Protien shake 30g whey.

tonight salad + rump steak

incline DB bench 10kg 5x5

incline DB fly 10kg 5x5

seated chest press (41 last week) 45kg 5x5

Seated smith chest press (20kg last week) 30kg 5x5

Db front raises 10kg 5x5

seated shoulder press 22.5kg 5x5

Rope pull down (22.5 last week) 27.5kg 5x5

Tricep extensions 22.5kg 5x5

10 minutes 3.5 speed @ 10.0 incline

8 minutes 4.0 speed @ 13.0 incline

2 minutes 3.5 speed @ 14.0 incline

(300cals burned)

Im aware ive not implimented the advice given on here by others in regards to rep and set ranges, different lifts etc, *This isnt ignorance or anything *simply not had time to sit down and re-make up the routine, which I shall at some point.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Your journal always makes me hungry.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Due to the lack of actual food eaten ? lol! (on my part)

Tonights dinner, Rump was gorgeous (dosent look it)... The meat itself was tender/jelly like... hard to explain but it had a nice texture.. which is sometimes a hit and a miss... Over cooked it a little though.. Would have liked a tad pinker.. Anyway thats the eating done for today.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

lxm said:


> Due to the lack of actual food eaten ? lol! (on my part)


Just always have nice sounding food.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows ya today ya ignorant cvnt


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Dandy.

ZMA starting to kick in and sleeping like a log and enjoying deep REM sleep... but then around 7am ill be wide awake and unable to get back to sleep.. which is a good sign because the ZMA aides the deep sleep cycles.. and when you are wide awake it means the cycle has finished and you are good to go! feel really fresh getting up and the dreams as always are mad as hell and so realistic.. Had 6-7 different senario/dreams last night really exploring the mind.

Anyway cardio today, Tomorro im upping my game and will start the twice daily cardio. Decided to leave the clen and ECA untill sept, was to see what I can get done without chems.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright I fhking nailed the cardio today.

No idea where that came from.... usually I feel like im needing to give up after 20 minutes but at 30 minutes I could have easily pushed for another 20... but I didnt due to my cal deficit diet and dont want to lose any muscle that I do have (bad excuse?) It was like I was a supercharged guy, the legs were pumping like mad and when i slowed down the enjoyment/feel good kinda faded.. 330cals burned

10 minutes 3.5 speed 9.0 incline

10 minutes 3.5 speed 12 incline

5 minutes 3.5 speed 13 incline

5 minutes 3.5 speed 14 incline

Usual lunch ; Picked up some really special smoked ham, this is what I imagine a joint of ham would taste like after being hung for 6 months in a hanging/maturing shed. its lovely as hell!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

oor much sylage min


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

1.5" on biceps so far. Will do other measures later


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

tonight tea, ended up having 4 drumsticks and 1 thigh (finished off the pack)


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

legs today.

diet will today consist of three plates of the above salad/veg, one with 200g ham, two with a chicken breast


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

down to 3 meals a day mate?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

seriously low appetite with cutting out the direct carbs.. im not in ketosis or anything, getting 20-40g of carbs from the veg but yeah! sometimes its hard to force it down... its going to be fun when on a fatburner...

SHould I be worrying that im fhking loving the cardio ? Only the last couple days have I been gagging to get on the treadmill and get in the zone, thats pretty much been 4 weeks of 30 minutes incline fast pace walking everyday (appart from a few blips of no cardio days) Think im at that level now where fitness is starting to improve alot.. Nailed the incline %'s and could have went for another 30 mins.

10 minutes @ 10.0 incline 3.5 speed

10 minutes @ 12.0 incline 3.5 speed

5 minutes @ 13.0 incline 3.5 speed

5 minutes @ 14.0 incline 3.5 speed

330cals burned

legs

quads

seated leg extensions (54 last week) 59kg 5x5

dumbell squat 52kg (26 x 2) 5x5

hams

reverse leg curl (45 last week) 50kg 5x5

seated leg press 154kg 5x5

Calfs

seated calf raise 145kg


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Enjoyed this to say the least.










Also *put on 2lbs *and still noticing fatloss in the mirror, First time ive had any sort of 'taper/definition' on my torso this morning so was quite pleased.. it seems this week (week 4) is where some changes are happening all of a sudden And yes Im going for a wax soon... :whistling:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

cardio today, going to challange myself and push past the 30 minutes treadmill incline...

maybe the incline then move onto the row machine for 10minutes, will let on how I do after.

Going to be honest and say I dont think im pushing myself hard enough, Not sore on non lift days like my first week ? and just generally feel that im never sweating buckets or completely knackered.. Maybe that will change when im on the lean muscle gain eating carbs with a surplus cal (energy etc)

Usual lunch, (will stop posting pics as all the same!) Cant believe that I used to have a sandwich and couple bags of crisps, when you can eat great like this.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking good buddy! can see some side ab  also they chicken ball things look class!

how old are u?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good buddy! can see some side ab  also they chicken ball things look class!
> 
> how old are u?


There just huge lumps of chicken breast done on the BBQ. :wub: That meal had sh1t loads of garlic sauce etc all over it! was honking still this morning.

im just 21 mate! about time I got myself sorted out! Btw didnt realisew the sun beds worked this quick lol... been three times now 6 mins each time and its really noticable!

Cardio today, pushed it harder than ever

10 minutes @ 10.0 incline 3.5 speed

10 minutes @ 12.0 incline 3.5

5 minutes @ 13.0 incline 3.5 speed

3 minutes @ 14.0 incline 3.5 speed

2 minutes @ 15.0 incline 3.5 speed (HR @ 196 bpm.. oops:bounce: face was blue lol.)

355 cals burned


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Friday night and been asked to go out for a few drinks.. I want to go out and have a laugh but I dont want to miss my cardio and friday weight session.. never thought id be in this mindset! :smartass:

Working till 7 so wont have time for both! Think ill miss the p1ss up!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

finish at 7, weights until 8. get pi$hed until 5am.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright decided gonna have a cheat meal tonight. Either curry or a mac nd cheese with chips. hmmmm.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You better smash the gym after that cheat meal! Lol

Seeing progress mate! Keep it up!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright guys its been 31 days since I started this... Cardio for 28 of those days along with the three time weekly weights, and 1500-1800cals strict lean meat + salad only for all but two of the days! So I think ive deserved this and hopefuly will give the metabolism a kick up the behind. Nipped into tesco and ended up spending half an hour wandering around with the biggest smile on my pu$$, I kid you not As if i had dropped a nice dosage of mdma.. lol felt fhking high/happy knowing what I was choosing was going to be enjoyed

ended up with 2 special bottles of spanish beer (7.8%)

Tesco finest woodstove baked pizza, parma ham spinach and goat cheese on one half sundry tomato on the other.

Garlic dough balls

Tesco finest chocolate cheese cake

Munchies & milkyway.

Obviously wont eat it all, but yes Cardio + Back/tris tomorro.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

pizza - sh1t

garlic bread - sh1t

Chocolate cheese cake - good

beer - Semi sh1t

Stopped half way through the sh1t stuff

Wow think im actually a full convert and gone off this stuff....

holysh1t vascularity.... I must have lost some BF forearms are pretty much maps of my vascular system! and forearms never showed veins


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Fridays session done today.

Cardio

5 @ 10.0 incline 3.5 speed

5 @ 11.0 incline 3.5 speed

10 @ 12.0 incline 3.5 speed

10 @ 13.0 incline 3.5 speed

5 @ 14.0 incline 3.5 speed

3 @ 15.0 incline 3.5 speed

(40 mins)

450 cals burned *seriously could not tire out.... will that be the carb up from yesterday ? usually after 20 minutes my organs would be sore and blue in the face..

lat pulldown (32 last week) 36kg 5x5

seated row (50 last week) 54kg 5x5

bent over DB row 10kg 5x5

Hammer curl (18kg last week) 20kg 5x5

DB curl (6kg last week) 8kg 5x5

Reverse fly (6kg last week) 8kg 5x5

Face pull 11.5kg 5x5

DB shrug 18kg 5x5


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well done mr  looks like a good session!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

30 mins cardio 330 cals burned.

Please let there be some sort of eureka moment with visible change in month 2! :confused1:

Cardio was hard today, nothing like yesterday where i couldnt exuhaust and had heaps of energy... really struggled but pulled through as usual.

Had about 900-1000 cals today.. wil


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well done I can't move after my ice cream


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha pics or noice!!!!

flava ? cheers for comment.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

lxm said:


> pizza - sh1t
> 
> garlic bread - sh1t
> 
> ...


I find this mate. When I'm on a downer and eat crap for a few weeks I can eat all the rubbish I want. When I'm in the zone, training hard and eating well I look at a pizza and think 'ugh what a waste of my training, I'll have chicken and rice instead'.

Good on you mate.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

feeling pretty good atm.. mentally feel brilliant and content.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lxm said:


> feeling pretty good atm.. mentally feel brilliant and content.


You had s*x did you? :laugh:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

cardio chest and tri's today.



Jay.32 said:


> You had s*x did you? :laugh:


not that, but feeling chirpy as hell and just ultra beamface! lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

whats a beamface?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Just happy content blah


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yh he had sex lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yh he had sex lol


How you know woody?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Why else would a guy have a beam face lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

This is where im socially akward... h34r:

jay whens the holiday mate ?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lxm said:


> This is where im socially akward... h34r:
> 
> jay whens the holiday mate ?


I go on the 21st.... cant wait


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

im thinking of booking a holiday myself in october.... gran canaria ,yae or nae ? been before its fab, just gagging to get away relax, sun, nice fresh food.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't like either of u anymore!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Why else would a guy have a beam face lol


I had s*x on the weekend.... but I was on my own.... so no beaming face from me


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> I had s*x on the weekend.... but I was on my own.... so no beaming face from me


Think of all the holiday sex awaiting you.

chin up


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Aww poor jay. If it makes u feel better us singletons go a lot longer without a rub lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Aww poor jay. If it makes u feel better us singletons go a lot longer without a rub lol


Truth be known Kay, due to being on cycle... im having s*x with myself 4 times a day!!! and Ive got a misses.... something definatly wrong..

Anyway mm I got to go, I will be back in a bit :001_tt2:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I had s*x on the weekend.... but I was on my own.... so no beaming face from me


Can't beat a pot noodle and a w4nk


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Truth be known Kay, due to being on cycle... im having s*x with myself 4 times a day!!! and Ive got a misses.... something definatly wrong..
> 
> Anyway mm I got to go, I will be back in a bit :001_tt2:


Have you ever considered investing in a blow up doll? I have rediculous images in my head right now lmao


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

AHHH thats better... Kay did realise how good in bed you was... even though you werent actually there in person :lol: :lol: :001_tt2:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright he must be full of test.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Omg hahaha glad to of been of service


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Right lxm, where was we? holidays diets??


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Kay remember the updating of pictures is important for people to see progress.

just thought id drop that.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kay dont put pictures up or it could turn in to 6 times a day


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I was going to put a chest one up aswell today


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> I was going to put a chest one up aswell today


 :drool:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lmao u horny bunch of bvggers!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

in all honesty, the pics are better when they have some element of clothing.

imagination and all that jazz.

so gym guys ?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lxm said:


> in all honesty, the pics are better when they have some element of clothing.
> 
> imagination and all that jazz.
> 
> so gym guys ?


so what your saying is, you prefer to pull the knickers to the side, rather than take them off....

Me too:lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Right lxm, where was we? holidays diets??


yeah... Where is it ur off to ?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lol sorry im going to have a cold shower now...

Zante to a friends wedding


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> so what your saying is, you prefer to pull the knickers to the side, rather than take them off....
> 
> Me too:lol:


Ideally.

Hoody, knickers, trainers.

Kodak.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Wouldn't u prefer a big set of heels instead of trainers? Lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

No! its all about the alt girl look... (taking notes???)

those converse would do... :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I have them on now  lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> I have them on now  lol


omg stop it..... you are cruel..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

kay has just caused another big disterbance in my pants


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Aren't u meant to be big tough men lol il take a close up of my scruffy converse if u wish lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

:bounce:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

:blush:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 91508


what you got them jeans on for???? :cursing: :bounce: :2guns:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good progress subbed.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mmm weve progressed from high heels to fckin converse


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ill put my hads up and admit Kays quite good in bed also.....well on her couch anyway (think thats where it was). get they jeans offf!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

your doing it wrong.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> ill put my hads up and admit Kays quite good in bed also.....well on her couch anyway (think thats where it was). get they jeans offf!!


dont you start aswel....

ring me and tell me all about it...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

U forgot about the table yan?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

:scared:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

thats 7


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Uv all seen me with my trousers round my ankles anyway lol. What's 7?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> U forgot about the table yan?


you'll need to show me a pic of the table before i can include it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> dont you start aswel....
> 
> ring me and tell me all about it...


fuk just come up mate and we'll make up scenarios together :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't be printing out pictures lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk just come up mate and we'll make up scenarios together :thumb:


uk-m North meets south.... :beer:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

So can I come


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Scots, english & welsh.

Great combo.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Who's welsh? I'm not welsh I'm English lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Who's welsh? I'm not welsh I'm English lol


 :cool2: mybad.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> So can I come


u better live ur imaginary counterpart then ?! and she's done some dark sh!t pmsl


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> u better live ur imaginary counterpart then ?! and she's done some dark sh!t pmsl


Don't you be worrying about me, I'm more worried yous won't keep up with my big shoe collection


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Don't you be worrying about me, I'm more worried yous won't keep up with my big shoe collection


u got they jeans off yit?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm wearing nothing but converse and French knickers


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm wearing nothing but converse and French knickers


.......

pic


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> .......
> 
> pic


Sorry... Just doing something a minute with my collection of pictures of men I have stolen from the site


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

put me behind someone handsome please. and if ur gonna photoshop yourself holding my hand.....keep it off FB


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> put me behind someone handsome please. and if ur gonna photoshop yourself holding my hand.....keep it off FB


Oh sorry I already done it and told all my friends to like and share... There's not going to be a problem is there? I done it with jays picture too.. But I'm doing something else on that one... Oh and lxms but I don't know if anyone will believe that me being affectionate to a statue is real...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

What have I missed whilst at the *gym.... *.. you know



Kaywoodham said:


> I'm wearing nothing but converse and French knickers


Damn thats what im talking about..!

Anyway weight session was [email protected], cardio was fhkign amazing! Reached a level / mindset at cardio which was amazing! I pushed myself to the max, for the last 10 minutes set incline on max (15) and fhking ploughed through the pain, after about 5 minutes @ 15 incline it was like a huge bright light exploded in my head emitting pleasure lol and I actually shouted out "**** come on"... natural high eh! and ended up burning 380cals, brilliant feeling and p1ssed off ive never pushed myself that hard before! from now im the inclines getting set at max, hopefuly each week for a longer periods of the session

incline DB bench 10kg 5x5

incline db fly 10kg 5x5 (need to watch feels like sockets/shoulders gonna get ripped out)

seated chest press (45 last week) 54.5kg 5x5

Seated smith 30kg 5x5

db front raises 10kg 5x5

seated shoulder (22.5 last week) 27.5kg 5x5

rope pul;l down 27.5kg 5x5

tricep extension 22.5kg 5x5


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well done lxm sounds like u smashed it


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright usual cardio today, First time ever stomach on the left side under belly button where it joins pubic bone is flat! woop. although the right side is still squishy fat and can still pinch and inch an a half :laugh: progress to definition is happening.

feeling a tad sheepish though.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

You will have stubborn area's mate.. my are my love handles. they are the last go when dieting


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

going great mate. u started the ephedrine / clen yet?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Not touched anything yet!

Awaiting UWLS, cant wait to get finished up at work and get off for some cardio


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Not touched anything yet!
> 
> Awaiting *UWLS*, cant wait to get finished up at work and get off for some cardio


wut? lol.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ultimate weight loss stack bravv!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello how are we all today?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ahhh.

im absolutley average


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhh.
> 
> im absolutley average


Least u don't have gastric flu


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

whats that like? sneezing out ur erse?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Omg lol and being sick!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pics?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

U dutty [email protected]!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol fhk off!"

Im fab cheers, another scorcher here.. out for a few drinks tonight so its finish work,home, gym stuff, gym, home, shower, town.

Read about you feeling unwell Woodham, im feeling for you! Get some green tea down you!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> Lol fhk off!"
> 
> Im fab cheers, another scorcher here.. out for a few drinks tonight so its finish work,home, gym stuff, gym, home, shower, town.
> 
> Read about you feeling unwell Woodham, im feeling for you! Get some green tea down you!


Ahh good! Where u off anywhere nice?

Meh I'm only just keeping sips of water down right now and I hate green tea lol but thanks


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

start liking it! its the next big thing, after 4 cups I start twingling a little and get excited over the smallest thing... :innocent:

Out to see a couple old friends I used to work with when in highschool... probs a few bars, tad dogey though as up at 6am for work... and I cant be late!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> start liking it! its the next big thing, after 4 cups I start twingling a little and get excited over the smallest thing... :innocent:
> 
> Out to see a couple old friends I used to work with when in highschool... probs a few bars, tad dogey though as up at 6am for work... and I cant be late!


I've tried it numerous times I think the stuff is rank! U sound like that boy with the glasses in role models when they take them to the restaurant on their first outing lol.

Well just remember u are young and we are meant to be able survive such things hanging our ur ass! Go have a gd night!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> U sound like that boy with the glasses in role models when they take them to the restaurant on their first outing lol.


Youtubing thisnow..... dont let me be dissapointed woodham! :sneaky2:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Haha have u never seen role models! Very funny film!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ah i have actually the zelda geek game ? fighting for the crown etc ? brilliant!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> ah i have actually the zelda geek game ? fighting for the crown etc ? brilliant!


Omg lol. Did u see the bit where he starts going 'nom nom nom nom nom' in the restaurant? That's how u sound about your green tea lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol.

yeah, the fightign zelda bits the funniest! so sad, yet there are people in america like that!

Sorry i thought your perception of me was the kid with glasses, wtf... Was going to say, what do I have to do to redeem myself.. :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> Lol.
> 
> yeah, the fightign zelda bits the funniest! so sad, yet there are people in america like that!
> 
> Sorry i thought your perception of me was the kid with glasses, wtf... Was going to say, what do I have to do to redeem myself.. :laugh:


Only since declaring your outbursts after a few green teas lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lxm said:


> Lol.
> 
> yeah, the fightign zelda bits the funniest! so sad, yet there are people in america like that!
> 
> Sorry i thought your perception of me was the kid with glasses, wtf... Was going to say, what do I have to do to redeem myself.. :laugh:


Buy her some chocolate :thumbup1:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

man its fhking too warm here today. Alright jay ?

thread getting cluttered with sh1te! Woodham, ive respected your 'serious' thread and stayed away... ive nothing constructive to add to it :whistling:

genuinely cant wait for cardio after work! ive been 99.9% consistant the last 5 weeks so really hope something happens soon (composition wise)


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Dairy milk or galaxy I don't mind. I don't like nuts though nothing with nuts in


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

so walnut whip out of the picture then ? :cool2:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> man its fhking too warm here today. Alright jay ?
> 
> thread getting cluttered with sh1te! Woodham, ive respected your 'serious' thread and stayed away... ive nothing constructive to add to it :whistling:
> 
> genuinely cant wait for cardio after work! ive been 99.9% consistant the last 5 weeks so really hope something happens soon (composition wise)


Sowwy  u can still clutter my old one if u like? Nobody does now so I have to clutter someone else's


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Dont be, im enjoying the company. ....:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> Dont be, im enjoying the company. ....:laugh:


I wasn't gna stop anyway lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

hows trudie ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> hows trudie ?


She's fine, well not happy she had to have her hair extensions out today cos they were wrecked. And surprise surprise she's not feeling great about herself cos she hasn't been going to the gym or eating well


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

lol! One person to blame, vicious cycle..

Go to the personal grooming section and look at my thread.. cheers!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

:yawn:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cardio after work.

Chefters peeps


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

chefters = chat laters K ya mong


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

P1ss off fannybaws


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

EFBB Winner eh ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't have a clue why it says that or what it means!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Rough as fhk today! dont think ill be doing legs, and in ineed of a huge hug.

ffuuuuaarrrrkkk. :huh:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lxm where's ur picture gone I did see it and was about to comment lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Any pics?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

lxm said:


> Rough as fhk today! dont think ill be doing legs, and in ineed of a huge hug.
> 
> ffuuuuaarrrrkkk. :huh:


been on the **** mate!?

if i have couple of ciders these days i get a fing hangover bearing in mind i used to start drinking at 4pm and go through to 4am in the old days!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ur all soft as sh!te..... :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ur all soft as sh!te..... :whistling:


Guaranteed ul be moaning come Sunday morning. Anyway lxm posted a pic of himself last night and he's not a bad looking cute lad, then he deleted it. I think he may of been drunk when he posted it!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> *Guaranteed ul be moaning come Sunday morning*. Anyway lxm posted a pic of himself last night and he's not a bad looking cute lad, then he deleted it. I think he may of been drunk when he posted it!


saturday morning this time 

the cvnts always deleting sh!t. get the pic back up lxm ya sexy mofo


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Guaranteed ul be moaning come Sunday morning. Anyway lxm posted a pic of himself last night and he's not a bad looking cute lad, then he deleted it. I think he may of been drunk when he posted it!


Kay havent u got enough pics of us male members up on your bedroom wall


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I have one space left! When I have access to the adult lounge they will all have to be changed though lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I have one space left! When I have access to the adult lounge they will all have to be changed though lol


only 10month to wait pmsl


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I know. Gutted lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

subbed to read this later


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright im back in the game..



tonyc74 said:


> been on the **** mate!?
> 
> if i have couple of ciders these days i get a fing hangover bearing in mind i used to start drinking at 4pm and go through to 4am in the old days!


Tell me about it! I rarely go out... Had 8 drinks max... (maybe a too few many)

Fhk me... Was dead yesterday... organs all twitching and that sickly feeling in the pit of stomach all day and even this morning. Hit the carbs yesterday to make me feel better (x2 bacon rolls, tomato soup + chicken mayo sandwich...domino pizza, margarita, chips and cheese..  ) and today..... (couple ham salad rolls, bacon roll, egg roll (breakfasst)

Back on the lean meats + salad tomorro. Missed out legs and cardio yesterday so away off now to get them done!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Have fun u little alcy


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

so what happens now mate...u skipping the carb up this w.e?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> so what happens now mate...u skipping the carb up this w.e?


Yeah, probably best to I think..



Kaywoodham said:


> Have fun u little alcy


I did lol, up untill drink 4-5 was fine.. after that gets a tad messy  Wish I could stop at drink 4 anbd just hold that feeling of drunk/tispyness. I seem to have picked up this knack of randomly going up to girls and telling them they are gorgeous.. lol! and it seems to work... Cringe so badly afterword though, wtf!

Right gym.... Dreding it! and ive only missed a day.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

me n you'll need to head out on the pi$$ lxm....


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Why do I always get left out of the drinks invites


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Why do I always get left out of the drinks invites


we were gonna be teaming u after a few but uv fuk'd it wee ur moaning


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> we were gonna be teaming u after a few but uv fuk'd it wee ur moaning


I had a special surprise lined up too


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I had a special surprise lined up too


........pics


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Only yan said you couldnt come... Ill welcome the surprise as long as it dont involve a strap on


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Only yan said you couldnt come... Ill welcome the surprise *as long as it dont involve a strap on*


still bring it for me


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

It involves lube and duck tape


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> It involves lube and duck tape


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

evening sex pests.

Tonights session was weird.... The carbs really do fhk me up in the gym some how.. I get frustrated as I cant tire out..... but im fhking exhausted if that makes sense.. dont like it at all, not used to that feel! When doing seated leg press (resistance machine) struggled like fhk to get the initial weight lifted off the block... actually let one rip as I was pushing with all my migt.. actually thought I might have [email protected] myself.. lmfao! wtf

3 minutes @ 9.0 incline 3.5 speed

7 minutes @ 11.0 incline 3.5 speed

10 minutes @ 13.0 incline 3.5 speed

7 minutes @ 14.0 incline 3.5 speed

3 mins @ 15.0 3.5 speed

340cals burned

legs

quads

seated leg extensions 59kg 5x5

dumbell squat 52kg (26 x 2) 5x5

hams

reverse leg curl 50kg 5x5

seated leg press 154kg 5x5

Calfs

seated calf raise 145kg


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

pic update... Think fat is starting to melt off finally. And compared to original state I was in this time last year.

A little fhked off I didnt take a pic 5 weeks ago when I started this journal and started the lifting + cardio... so the starting point is this pic.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Can't see it till tomoro....don't fukin delete it x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good job brother


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

You are doing great Lewis, massive difference!! You will be where you want to be in no time x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

why the fuk does K know ur name but u wont tell ur bredrin....


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> why the fuk does K know ur name but u wont tell ur bredrin....


He inboxed me before


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> He inboxed me before


fukin grooming tactics eh?!.....where's my grooming LEWIS??


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

well done lewis...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

So ive started adding stuff like beetroot in vinegar.... coleslaw .... sweet peppers stuffed with goats cheese (deli counter stuff) to my meat + salad meals... Will this make a huge difference to my progress of dropping bf ? Obviously its calories.. But it mixes up and makes the meals more bareable on occasion.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ok off to gym to do fridays workout + cardio.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright nailed it today.... First time since my first session (5 weeks ago) where ive actually been sore... Seem to be pickign up strength so im upping the weight and have the ability to lift heavier with good form, was sweating like a pig just lifting, then carried out my 350 cardio.

Lat pull down (36 last week) 41kg 5x5

Seated row (54kg last week) 59kg 5x5

Bent over row (10kg last week) 14kg 5x5

Hammer curl 20kg 5x5

db curl (8kg last week) 10kg 5x5

reverse fly 8kg 5x5 (again shoulder sockets/joints really feel like they are going to pop out with the weight going against them... ??)

face pull 13.5kg

db shrug (18kg last week) 20kg 5x5

5 min @ 10 incline, 3.5 speed

5 min @ 11 incline, 3.5 speed

5 min @ 12 incline, 3.5 speed

5 min @ 14 incline, 3.5 speed

2 min @ 10 incline, 3.5 speed

8 min @ 15 incline, 3.5 speed

350cals


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

5x5x5x5x5x5x5x5x5x5x5....

Good wee sesh there bud.

350cals? X


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

right. lets sort out the reps and sets... i know i was given advice a bit back.. So... shall i Just do 3 x 12 for most ? and yeah the cardio burnt roughly 350cals in 30 mns


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ahhh I thought u mean ya had 350cals to eat so far lol. 3x12 would up the intensity mate= more fatloss. Actually even higher reps of 15-20 would be even better.

Have a read up on ATP stores mate.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ATP ? *woooshhhh*

also bought some lifting gloves, massivley improved my grip and lifting.

Woodham.. you about 'lass' ? :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> ATP ? *woooshhhh*
> 
> also bought some lifting gloves, massivley improved my grip and lifting.
> 
> Woodham.. you about 'lass' ? :laugh:


Actually just keep doing what your doing mate lol, just make sure your upping the weight & not getting too comfy x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Goign to re- evaluate diet and make it stricter, Have been adding little bits and bobs.. which I reckon is adding cals.. albiet small, Back to chicken + broccoli x3 a day.....

Also contenplating two sessions of cardio when on days off work


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Two cardio seshs would be good mate, first thing and evening. I'll be doing that in 5-10 weeks time :-/


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> ATP ? *woooshhhh*
> 
> also bought some lifting gloves, massivley improved my grip and lifting.
> 
> Woodham.. you about 'lass' ? :laugh:


Hiiiiii  I went out last night! My feet hurt so bad 

I have gloves, training is loads easier with them! My poor hands were falling to bits!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright chaps.. Morning/afternoon WH..... New avi? looking very pretty (or if you prefer, aka hot) :thumbup1:

Yeah the gloves make you look like you know what your doing too! lol.

yan recovered mate ? you into the footie ? match tiday >

Cardio today

5 mins @ 10 incline 3.5 speed

5 mins @ 11 incline 3.5 speed

10 min @ 15 incline 3.5 speed

2 min @ 10.0 incline 3.5 speed

3 min @ 15.0, 3.5 speed

1 min @ 10.0 incline 3.5 speed

4 min @ 15 incline 3.5 speed

360 cals burned.

boom!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Alright son, na never watched it mate...out with the kids all day. I did catch the score when I went into my mates pub for my 5kg chicken, 3.0 at 89 mins I think lol FTD.

Ps.......gloves a snide  just ask the rock hard skin on my palms


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

You actually look alright in that pic mate, considered a recomp?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah thanks lxm


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Mate, have you considered stopping the dieting for a bit and adding some muscle before dieting off the rest? This will serve to give your metablism a big increase and make it much easier to diet once you've packed on a couple stone of muscle.

I did similar when I was 16 - I was the school fatty, had a terrible time at school (beaten up most days) so struggled with my weight up until I was 16. I finally got serious about weight training, packed on two stone of muscle and then in six months I dieted off five stone.

Then a few years ago I'd given up weights for a few years and was 21st 3lbs of blubber. Back to the gym and concentrated only on getting big and strong. Within 6 months I was 17 stone and I put on about 3 stone of muscle at the same time, so I probably lost six or seven stone. Just by concentrating on muscle.

Worth thinking about buddy.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Mate, have you considered stopping the dieting for a bit and adding some muscle before dieting off the rest? This will serve to give your metablism a big increase and make it much easier to diet once you've packed on a couple stone of muscle.
> 
> I did similar when I was 16 - I was the school fatty, had a terrible time at school (beaten up most days) so struggled with my weight up until I was 16. I finally got serious about weight training, packed on two stone of muscle and then in six months I dieted off five stone.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice mate will rep when I'm on computer.

Lxm you've probably said already but I forget, you on gear/want to use gear?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

WTF is wee u and gear Leeds PMSL every cvnt on earth would be on if u had your way 

IMO lxm do what your doing until u reach ur goal....Which is far off tbh. Your a complete noob to this capers and you ARE building muscle & losing fat at the same time atm. Get to where u want to be and add little bits of lean muscle slowly...your not 24stone...your 12 lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> WTF is wee u and gear Leeds PMSL every cvnt on earth would be on if u had your way
> 
> IMO lxm do what your doing until u reach ur goal....Which is far off tbh. Your a complete noob to this capers and you ARE building muscle & losing fat at the same time atm. Get to where u want to be and add little bits of lean muscle slowly...your not 24stone...your 12 lol


Hahaha mate I've been told that before :lol:

I absolutely fvcking love gear, I'd have it on my cereal if I could, bloody lovely stuff :wub: It's obviously no sub for a good diet and training, but feeling like a god for 12 weeks at a time is pretty damn alluring


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

^hear hear! As arnie said IIRC, dbol is the breakfast of champions!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Who's up? I can't sleep upstairs Re being noisy again  I think I'm gna die from lack of sleep!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Who's up? I can't sleep upstairs Re being noisy again  I think I'm gna die from lack of sleep!!


Earplugs? I couldn't sleep in Austria since my room was 10 meters from the train line, earplugs were a godsend


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Earplugs? I couldn't sleep in Austria since my room was 10 meters from the train line, earplugs were a godsend


I don't have any and couldnt anyway incase jack woke up


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't have any and couldnt anyway incase jack woke up


Ahh that's crap mate.... considered Nytol? They don't knock you out so you could still be woke up by your son, but make you feel a lot more rested and ready to drift off. Unless they're being REALLY noisy


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> WTF is wee u and gear Leeds PMSL every cvnt on earth would be on if u had your way
> 
> IMO lxm do what your doing until u reach ur goal....*Which is far off tbh. *Your a complete noob to this capers and you ARE building muscle & losing fat at the same time atm. Get to where u want to be and add little bits of lean muscle slowly...your not 24stone...your 12 lol


alright peeps, cheers for advice,

im still up btw.. an hour left till the bed sheets are dry... lol!

isnt far off.. I hope mate! lol typo ? 

Unfortunetly 12 stone @ 17-20% bf! I keep reading that if your comming from being extremely obese/fat you need to cut right down the the bare min to get rid of the nasty stores of what which in my case seems true.. as still holding quite a bit! I m vascular on backs of forearms now (turn your palms up.. that part) which ive never had... all of a suddent a map system of vascularity! also noticed today hip area droppin bf... at parts of the hip / pubic area its pretty much skin and flesh/muscle

Anyway ive got a wedding in two weeks, will continue what im doing untill then, then I will re-evaluate! I honestly cant wait to start eating a small surplus, inclding carbs and finally have decent energy levels to lift some nice sessions!

p.s. not intrested in gear.

p.p.s weight start 174lbs.....(week1) 172.... then down to 170.. then 169 now it back at 172... so hope thats muscle


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Am up....let's have an inteweb orgy in Lewis's journal?

I'm naked so don't be askin what fancy thong I'm wearing


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Just fukin me then PMSL.

I'll enjoy my [email protected] for nothing


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

woodham......


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

lxm said:


> alright peeps, cheers for advice,
> 
> im still up btw.. an hour left till the bed sheets are dry... lol!
> 
> ...


Negged

Just kidding :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't believe I missed an Internet orgy lol. Dammmm.

Leeds negging is something you shouldn't joke about! I was negged for your love life thread I couldn't believe it lmao.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't believe I missed an Internet orgy lol. Dammmm.
> 
> Leeds negging is something you shouldn't joke about! I was negged for your love life thread I couldn't believe it lmao.


Haha for real!? Who negged you? Some people take the internet far too seriously


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha for real!? Who negged you? *Some people take the internet far too seriously*


oh the irony... its a neg.... get over it!

:whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> oh the irony... its a neg.... get over it!
> 
> :whistling:


negged


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Im a neg virgin, never negged, never been negged... :wub:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

U bunch of cnuts... Now c'mon bring on the negs lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Woodham... Dont push it! Lol

Alright another fan-fhking-tastic day and gym session (nice weather helps with mood lift)  along with a visit to the sunbeds...

340cals burned on treadmill

5 @ 10 incline 3.5 speed

5 @ 11 incline 3.5 speed

5 @ 15 incline 3.5 speed

2 @ 10.0 incline 3.5 speed

5 @ 15.0 incline 3.5 speed

1 @ 10.0 incline 3.5

3 @ 15.0 incline 3.5 speed

(26 mins) finished early as only had 500 cals to eat and was about to collapse)

weights :

incline db (10 last) 12kg 5x5 (finally going up)

incline db fly 10kg 5x5

Seated chest press 54.5kg 5x5

Seated smith (30 last) 35kg 5x5

db front raises 10kg 5x5

seated shoulder 29.5 5x5

rope pull (27.5 last) 32.5 5x5

tricep eextension 22.5kg 5x5


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

usual cardio today, Back to work so wont get away till 7..

Had eggs for the first time in months for breakfast this morning, was fhking gagging. Scrambled. (boak as yan would tell ya)


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Im a neg virgin, never negged, never been negged... :wub:


negged


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Was buying new clothes yesterday and back/shoulder looking quite broad with lower back looking narrow.. First time having that V shape feel.

Was nice man, I tell you.

Currently on green tea capsule no 2, and 4th green tea cup... Starting to twitch a little :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

lxm said:


> Was buying new clothes yesterday and back/shoulder looking quite broad with lower back looking narrow.. First time having that V shape feel.
> 
> Was nice man, I tell you.
> 
> Currently on green tea capsule no 2, and 4th green tea cup... Starting to twitch a little :thumb:


The V shape :wub:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive just had a lightbulb moment... or maybe a little too much green tea and over-motivated.

Im thinking of putting up the cals a bit (added carbs) So I will have more energy and the ability to succeed better with lifting.. and building more muscle...

The fat should still be dropping with the cardio and lbm gain ? Im just dreading finishing up this bf cut in say 8-12 weeks with very little muscle and looking sh1tty.and maybe being 3 months behind when I could make progress now

thoughts?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

got any pics of where you are now mate? be the easiest way to advise you


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I should imagine so. I mean obviously I'm no expert but look at the amount I've or am meant to eat, haven't touched cardio, still dropped Bodyfat, built muscle and stayed around the same weight but look like a different person. Just add extra carbs to one meal a day and see how u get on if that's what u want to do! U won't really know how your body will respond until u try it!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> got any pics of where you are now mate? be the easiest way to advise you












pic on left mate was last week, still plenty of fat hanging on for dear god and originally thought cutting right down was best idea, but if id still drop the fast quickly eating a tad more whilst gaining then that might be the best idea

Cheers WH... You are right, I might try it for a 4 week period and see what happens


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

As long as you're in a calorie deficit, you will lose weight. I'd keep the carbs low if you're wanting to lose weight. If you're wanting to build muscle more then I'd up the carbs as you say, but keep protein high aswell.

If you're wanting to lean bulk, low carbs and high protein/fats is the only way to go imo


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lean bulking is extremely difficult without AAS so i dont think a low carb high protein/fats will work.

One of the benefits of most AAS is increased protein synthesis, so the body can actually 'use' alot more of it. Without AAS the body will convert most of the protein surplus to glucose, which would give it the higher carbs it is craving. So you might aswell just have high protein and add extra carbs to bulk if your staying natty


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers guys... all taken in, and will be doing research.

Burned 460 cals tonight on the treadmill... extra 100-120 cals because I had alot of sh1t to expend and push out. lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers guys... all taken in, and will be doing research.

Burned 460 cals tonight on the treadmill... extra 100-120 cals because I had alot of sh1t to expend and push out. lol

All measurements taken in exact same position as last time

09/07/12------------21/08/12

Neck : 16"----------- 15"

Chest: 41"----------- 39"

Bicep :12"----------- 13.5"

Waist : 34"----------- 32.5"

Hips : 40"-------------39"

Thigh : 23"----------- 22"

Calf : 15"------------ 15.5


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Weight this morning 11stn 13lbs.... Was 12 stn 3lbs a couple days ago... 4lbs overnight ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Weight this morning 11stn 13lbs.... Was 12 stn 3lbs a couple days ago... *4lbs overnight *?


ignore it mate.

11st 13!!! fuk me, how tall are u x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

6ft 1" buddy.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> 6ft 1" buddy.


almost same height as me mate!...your gonna be 11 before ur down to where u want to be mate, id say reavaluate ur goals tbh and up the calories


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking the 11 stone mark... Im sounding like a broken record but ive read from alot of sources that people who camne from being heavily over weight do need to cut right down strictly to rid of all the excess fat due to the over and uneven disrubution around the body..

Still eating 1700-1800 per day... Reckon 2500 cals would see a slighty more increase of LBM whilst the continued fatloss from the musclegain and cardio ? or should I up it to maintenance ? say 3200 ?

Reckon this is the time to get something sorted, rather than in a few months time going 'bahh im 2-3 months behind'

What macro split ? lean meats and veg as im doing but maybe add some complex carbs ? yams/sweet potato ?

any diet gurus got any ideas ?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Right FInish work at 7... Legs + cardio today when I get away

upped food today, 4 chicken breasts (800g) consumed with usual salads etc

Actually feeling a tad :mellow:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

would try and have the bulk or your carbs post work out mate to fule the muscle and avoid storing them as fat its working for me

im 13 stone 2 and 5 8 ! dont want to turn into an absolute meat head but i think another half a stone of muscle and drop soe more fat would be ideal for me!

i would have pre workout car protein, during workout carbs and pro post work out carbs pro and one hour after carb and pro them switch to pro and fat

the workout carbs can be fast carbs like dextrose sweets etc but any other time slow burners like oats potatoe etc


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Dont want to seem dense but can you post examples of pre, intra and post carbs I should be taking ?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

lxm said:


> Dont want to seem dense but can you post examples of pre, intra and post carbs I should be taking ?


No problem mate do hour or two pre training slow carbs like 50g carb from oats weetabix oats potatoes etc then 30 mins pre 10g dextrose maltodextrin sugary sweets whatever during 20g of the same then immediately after 50g of the same hour after back to 50g of the slow energy low gi carbs after that just protein and fat meals this will keep u lean but fuel the muscles all around the workouts the muscle will soak up the carbs and stop u getting fat


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

350cals on treadmill, wont bother typing what inclines, see previous posts.

seated leg extensions (59 last week) 77kg 5x5

Dumbell squat - Didnt do, to many footballer d1cks ****ing about at that end.. thinking they are best thing since sliced bread... 

Reverse leg curl (52 last week) 59kg 5x5

Seated leg press 154kg 5x5

Seated calf raise 145kg 5x5

maybe needing to add some more exercise in...

Also feeling empty as fhuk and cant be @rsed with it all.. lol

Time for bed I think.

////////


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

lxm said:


> 350cals on treadmill, wont bother typing what inclines, see previous posts.
> 
> seated leg extensions (59 last week) 77kg 5x5
> 
> ...


Keep at it mate.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah fhk.

Was Feeling terrible today, really grumpy and hungry, which lead to having something different to eat (sandwiches & soup) which lead to a hot chocolate..

Pretty horrid crasha while later from the hot chocolate.. never felt this tired during the day and sleepy wtf ? just had a 30 min nap and i never sleep daytime... Crash to horrible I had a marsbar... instantly feel bright as a button... then craved more sugar... now scoffed x2 marsbars (500cals) a toffee crisp (230cals) and a snickers (240 cals)

lol......... 980cals to burn at the gym tonight on cardio just to get the chocolate delt with. Fuaarrrkk


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alright burt .

how come your not running dnp ?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

DNPs for the big boys and the sides / toxicity scares me a little... Im not even running clen/ECA never mind DNP!

But I agree in 8 weeks Id be where I want to be BF wise with DNP... :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fukin hell boy!! did ya have they 2 bacon rolls too?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lxm said:


> DNPs for the big boys and the sides / toxicity scares me a little... Im not even running clen/ECA never mind DNP!
> 
> But I agree in 8 weeks Id be where I want to be BF wise with DNP... :cursing:


research it do it safely and get on the gear , your life and confidence will soar for the better .


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> research it do it safely and get on the gear , your life and confidence will soar for the better .


+1


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> fukin hell boy!! did ya have they 2 bacon rolls too?


Nah didnt have em...

Today ive had

250g chicken, 50g cheese

(started to go off rails)

egg mayo & tomato sanwich, lentil & bacon soup

Chicken mayo sanwich, lentil and bacon soup,

hot chocolate

x2 mars bar, x1 snicker, x2 toffee crisp!

going to aim for 1000cals with cardio :thumb: off work tomorro for 4 days so will get a grip on fri sesh



ewen said:


> research it do it safely and get on the gear , your life and confidence will soar for the better .


I agree, but ive only been lifting for the duration of this thread... 6 weeks tops ? Im thinking gains can still be made with a surplus cal diet... as ive not explored that area yet, looking at other journals etc, 6 months of consistant clean lean bulking can have some nice results!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I still need to pm u bk, will in a bit just woke up. Lol. I think you're doing great especially doing it naturally! TeamLXM lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lxm said:


> Nah didnt have em...
> 
> Today ive had
> 
> ...


i agree but disagree .

you can do in 4 months on gear what a natty would struggle to do in 12 months .


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Took a trip down to the gym.

550cals treadmill

5 min @ 10 incline 3.5 speed (warmup)

5 min @ 15 incline 3.5 speed

2 min @ 11 incline 3.5 speed

5 min @ 15 incline 3.5 speed

2 min @ 11 incline 3.5 speed

(43 mins total)

Still feeling empty, its a weird feeling sensation I cant really explain but it sucks... I couldnt get that 'fhk yeah' feel good facter hammering the cardio... same as last night... So when I come home, im feeling really dis-satisfied...

*Anyway... new plan of action.*

*
*

*
Continue what im doing through september, try and cut BF down as much as possible, this will now include cardio x2 on non lifting days, October - jan eating slightly above maintenance for a lean bulk using a basic strength routine lifting a few big compound exercises... and see where im at in jan.*


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

What a difference a sleep can make.

10pm-10am :thumbup1: Off for 4 days thank fhk. Away to spend some dosh on me and then go do Friday's session.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Sexy E-acquaintances

Gym session complete, My cardio is no longer leaving me knackered... Im guessing this means my fitness level has grown and I now need to do something a little more difficult ?

450cals burned cardio

5 mins 10.0 incline 3.5 speed

5 minutes 15.0 incline 3.5 speed

2 minutes 10.0 incline 3.5 speed

5 minutes 15.0 incline 3.5 speed

2 minutes 10.0 incline 3.5 speed

5 minutes 15.0 incline 3.5 speed

(35 mins worth)

lat pulldown 41kg 5x5

seated row 59kg 5x5

bent over row 14kg 5x5

Hammer curl 20kg 5x5

Face pull 16kg 5x5

DB shrug (20 last week) 22kg 5x5


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

lxm said:


> Sexy E-acquaintances
> 
> Gym session complete, My cardio is no longer leaving me knackered... Im guessing this means my fitness level has grown and I now need to do something a little more difficult ?
> 
> ...


are you doing the cardio pre weights? if so swap it round

try sprints or stair climbs or cross trainer also put some bottles of water in a ruck sack cheaper than buying a weighted vest that wil make it harder!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> are you doing the cardio pre weights? if so swap it round
> 
> try sprints or stair climbs or cross trainer also put some bottles of water in a ruck sack cheaper than buying a weighted vest that wil make it harder!


Weights then cardio! Always.

Good idea... May try it.. Although probably look like a d1ck with a rucksack on at the gym!

Cooking up an awsome tea.. albiet a bit late for eating!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

lxm said:


> Weights then cardio! Always.
> 
> Good idea... May try it.. Although probably look like a d1ck with a rucksack on at the gym!
> 
> Cooking up an awsome tea.. albiet a bit late for eating!


deep fried mars bars!?

i just had chilli and rice kind of good food have got some junk for later it is the weekend after all!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Im out tomorro night! Woop! (although the last few times ive sworn im never drinking again... lol!)

Im like that, dont enjoy it afterward, then the tension of the week at work builds up and I need to release... !

Tea : Chicken breast, 1 red pepper, 1 green pepper, 2 red onions, 6 mushrooms, Garlic, Chilli, Allspice, Thyme , Black Pepper, Paprika, Cayenne Pepper, Turmeric, Bay Leaves, all put into an oven dish and mixed up with loads of olive oil and cooked for 35 mins @ 180

with a topping of feta... and half the dish for later.. or breakfast tomorro :thumb:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

11 stone 10lbs (164lbs) all of a sudden this morning!

off to do some cardio


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> 11 stone 10lbs (164lbs) all of a sudden this morning!
> 
> off to do some cardio


Is that up or down? Lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Not to be rude mate but that portion size looks tiny!!! I'd eat 3 times that and still be hungry! :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Just finished gym session, 350cals on treadmill fasted.... never doing fhking fasted cardio again, never felt so sick in my life! managed 350 cals burnt but honestly was about to give up at 220cals.. vison has gone funny too... almost a strange metalic effect running through eyesight... ?



Kaywoodham said:


> Is that up or down? Lol


down! was sitting at 12stn 3 last week...



onthebuild said:



> Not to be rude mate but that portion size looks tiny!!! I'd eat 3 times that and still be hungry! :lol:


Im eating 1800cals per day, I had other stuff that day, x2 plates of turkey + salad, cheese etc, protien shake.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Not enough IMO, but if its working for you fair play. I would maintain on about 2500cals I think, so you say your aims are to recomp, I think you will only lose weight on 1800cals tbh. Sorry if this sounds a bit d1ckish, I dont really know how else to put it!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ahhh well done


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how much chickens in that pic?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Not to be rude mate but that portion size looks tiny!!! I'd eat 3 times that and still be hungry! :lol:


Goal till end of sept is to keep nailing bf right down, then.octb onward recomp/ eat above maint

Yan 1.5 chicken.breasts in the pic


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Just read through most of the Journal and youve done fantastic so far pal. Keep up the good work. Subbed.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh Fhk. Someone offer me a hug.

And someone remind me not to pull a chick that smokes 40 a day for the duration of the night....

Waaaaaa.............................................


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lxm said:


> Oh Fhk. Someone offer me a hug.
> 
> And someone remind me not to pull a chick that smokes 40 a day for the duration of the night....
> 
> Waaaaaa.............................................


MMM... tastes like ash tray :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> MMM... tastes like ash tray :lol:


Please dont neg you (work that one out  )


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Oh Fhk. Someone offer me a hug.
> 
> And someone remind me not to pull a chick that smokes 40 a day for the duration of the night....
> 
> Waaaaaa.............................................


was ur nob stinking then mate or did he not come out to play?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yan that's disgusting! Lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

So I really cant be fhked at the moment, feeling a tad off balance emotionally which is strange and feel like packing it in for a week.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> So I really cant be fhked at the moment, feeling a tad off balance emotionally which is strange and feel like packing it in for a week.


Maybe take a week off? By the end of it you'll be wanting to get back on it! And I know the feeling!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ur always greeting ya cvnt x

(translation- greeting = crying)


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

i know what it means ya greeting puss! :thumbup1:

and I know.. im a troubled chap. lol

Right went to gym did 450cals on treadmil, havnt done mondays workou so will have to shuffle stuff about and do tomorro.

back on the fhking bandwagon!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Right fhk it....

Lets get on a recomp... ? thinking 2500cals ? Can anyone give me sample diet idea... ? might aswell try something different for 8 weeks and see what happens!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

keep it simple go for 300g protein say 50g fats and the rest from carbs all around the workout?

non work out days only have 2 carb meals rest of the cals from protein and fats


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

off to do legs and cardio!

Missed out this weeks chest/biceps... may do them tomorro or friday, and leave fridays till the weekend!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

smashed the fhk out of cardio. 500cals burnt in 40 mins, 15 incline 3.5 speed, every 5 mins took 2 min rest at 10.0 incline.

legs done with huge increases too.

seated leg extension (77kg last) 86kg 5x5

Reverse leg curl (59kg last) 68kg 5x5

Leg press (136kg last) 163kg 5x5

Seated calf raise (145kg last) 154kg 5x5

Cant believe how much mopre energy with 2 days of 'moderate' , 'clean' carbs... i.e. eating my usual low carb except before the workout, ive been having a carb meal. Now time to look for a new routine to get started on I think, ill have plenty time tomorro to work on soem new stuff and will post it up here.

(no ****, repeat no ****)

wouldnt mind ending up like this... is this achievable naturally ?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

lxm said:


> smashed the fhk out of cardio. 500cals burnt in 40 mins, 15 incline 3.5 speed, every 5 mins took 2 min rest at 10.0 incline.
> 
> legs done with huge increases too.
> 
> ...


thats achievable mate i just thiink you really need to get some more calories in you around the workouts only though and stick to some am cardio


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

lxm said:


> smashed the fhk out of cardio. 500cals burnt in 40 mins, 15 incline 3.5 speed, every 5 mins took 2 min rest at 10.0 incline.
> 
> legs done with huge increases too.
> 
> ...


Keep at it mate. That's very achievable. Good diet and a couple of years hard work.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Just please don't go for the same style of clothing... Jean Paul gautier has it all wrong! Lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh I wont, im no sailor boy! :bounce:

Right, today im going to do mondays workout... Been tweeking a new diet, will post up in a bit once ive got the cals etc worked out.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

easily achivable mate, you'll be there in a year


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

worked out a diet.

2450 cals = maintenance, +300 = 2750 cals for a clean bulk.

300g protien, 77g fat, total cals =1585

...which leaves 1026cals to come from carbs = 224g carbs

MEAL1 : 50g whey, 50g oats

MEAL2 : 2 tins tuna, Tblpsn EVOO, Veg

MEAL3 : 200g chicken 95g uncooked brown rice, veg

MEAL4 : 200g chicken, 95g uncooked brown rice, 25g nuts

MEAL5 : tin tuna, Baked sweet potato, Tbspn EVOO, Veg

MEAL6 : 60g casien

Again, totals 2771 cals, 292g protien, 224g carbs, 74.9g fat

Aye or nae ? Would be training inbetween meals 3 & 4


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Just please don't go for the same style of clothing... Jean Paul gautier has it all wrong! Lol


Don't listen to her mate. I have that same hat, I get looks off the ladies everywhere I go ...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright smashed cardio again! Im seriously loving it which is not me at all.ll Love hitting that barrier when the dopamine explodes in your brain and you get the feel goodrush and a huge grin emerges from the face! usually at the 3/4th mark for me! usually acompanied with a little "fhk yeah" under baited breath:rolleye:

so cardio has gone from 300cals every session, to now 550 per session... Tonight burnt 550cals in 40 mins, Max incline at 3.5 speed HR 179-190

incline DB (12kg last) 14kg 5x5

incline db fly (10kg last) 12kg 5x5

Seated chest press (54.5 last) 59kg 5x5

Seated smith (35 last) 40kg 5x5

db front raises 10kg 5x5

Seated shoulder 29.5kg 5x5 (seems really weak, cannot get increase in weight)

Rope pill 32.5kg 5x5

Bicep extension 22.5kg 5x5


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright was away for the weekend and forgot trainers so couldnt use hotel gym! Back on it today.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Next time buy another pair of trainers


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cardio tonight.

*Pushed myself to the limit tonight, so much so I honestly reached a place ive never reached before.. a store of energy/feel good hormones/brain chemistry seriously exploded after hitting 45 minutes.. and the more and more I pushed on the nicer it felt, burnt 750cals in 55 minutes, *

*
*

*
750cals burned*

*
55 minutes of interval incline cardio*

*
*

*
5 minutes, 3.5 speed, 10.0 incline*

*
5 minutes 3.5 speed 15.0 incline*

*
2 minutes 3.5 speed 10.0 incline*

*
5 minutes 3.5 speed 15.0 incline*

*
" " "*

(55 min worth)

decided im moving to a basic SS ripetoe routine, 2 workouts done x3 a week along with eating 2750 cals. lets see where I can get in 16 weeks.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright 700 cals burnt on treadmill! Fhk yeahh!!

Started new basic compound workout today

Bench press 3x5 - 60kg (30 each side)

Squat 3x5 - Bar only

Deadlift 1x5 - bar only


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

650cals burnt cardio. Treadmill

Workout tomorro, hopefuly will see some results at the end of this month.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

right workout tonight + cardio...

Now eating 2700 a day from the previous 1800... Ive been advised not to do the cardio and just eat + lift... :S what do I do ? cut the cardio down to 300cals ?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

lxm said:


> right workout tonight + cardio...
> 
> Now eating 2700 a day from the previous 1800... Ive been advised not to do the cardio and just eat + lift... :S *what do I do ?* cut the cardio down to 300cals ?


what do you do? stop overthinking mate. just leads to confusion.

if your doing SS then i would just do gentle cardio on your rest days and adjust your diet accordingly.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers, I just felt like I was being more productive on the cut, i.e.eating less, seeing fatloss but obviously nothing under the lbs of fat to show hence the change in direction... thinking of adding a legal OTC fat burner into the mix also.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

you will soon see a decent change (in both whats under the fat and how much fat there is!) if your just starting your SS routine.

when the weights start to get heavier it feels almost like cardio anyway lol

id keep away from fat burners tbh until you need them. i dont really see the point at the mo. stick with the routine until you have got your weights up, keep an eye on your diet and save the fat burners for your summer cut next year


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright cut the cardio down to 300cals as 650-700 seems a little exessive!

did the wrong lifts tonight, did a repeat of wednesdays, only this time with weights added,

Bench press 70kg 3x5

Squat 80kg 3x5

Deadlift 80kg 1x5

Todays eats @

2 slices wholemeal toast, 3 egg scrambled

200g chicken, 1 bell peppers, 2 red onion, spices, 75g (raw) brown rice

200g chicken, 1 bell peppers, 2 red onion, spices, 75g (raw) brown rice

smoked salmon and cream cheese on malted brown bread

Tesco tuna pasta pot


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay nothing today, went to pictures to see judge dread 3d.. was awsome, had a hotdog and large coke too... because I can! 

now on the carbs body actually looks slightly fuller, better than when trying to cut down! Will get workout done tomorro with cardio.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

lxm said:


> Bench press 70kg 3x5
> 
> Squat 80kg 3x5
> 
> Deadlift 80kg 1x5


700cals on treadmill tonight...

Bench press 80kg 3x5

squad 110kg 3x5

deadlift 90kg 1x5


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

lxm said:


>


Still getting fatloss and definition on torso, but moobs dont seem to want to shift, along with that belly side handles, I take it thats simply fat on my chest and nothing more ? hopefuyl with the muscle increase, the 2700 cals ill start to fill out and still drop bf!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

your getting there son


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright just re-figured a workout.... The SS routine is too little! Im not even feeling 'worked out' after doing the lifts.. (max I can lift)

Also decided to up the cals..3000 and hope for some nice nooby growth!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> 700cals on treadmill tonight...
> 
> Bench press 80kg 3x5
> 
> ...


u squat more than me mate. and ur bench is massive for....u lol, u sure ur reading kg's ?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah mate the plate are KG's not LBS... ill double check but 100% sure.. my gym dosent have any lbs marked weight machines or free plates.

Fo the squat I had 25kg plate, x 3 10kg plates on each side

only thing with squat it kills my neck/back when resting the bar..

Remember my bench was 30kg when on low/zero carbs 3-4 weeks back and I struggled like fhk (15kg plate on each side..) last night I had 40kg loaded on each side with no bother! Carbs make such a difference!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Yeah mate the plate are KG's not LBS... ill double check but 100% sure.. my gym dosent have any lbs marked weight machines or free plates.
> 
> Fo the squat I had 25kg plate, x 3 10kg plates on each side
> 
> ...


when u coming to the gym with me?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mate maybe you are right, going to go down and check after dentist today...

And yeah maybe once im a bit more into the lifts i'll come for a workout, long as I dont get [email protected] and you dont mind being with a skinny newbie..!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> mate maybe you are right, going to go down and check after dentist today...
> 
> And yeah maybe once im a bit more into the lifts i'll come for a workout, long as I dont get [email protected] and you dont mind being with a skinny newbie..!


with weight like that mate you'll be showing me how its done. and im not big AT ALL :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> *with weight like that mate you'll be showing me how its done.* and im not big AT ALL :lol:


unsure if mocking me ya cnt! :innocent: Like I said im going to go down check out the weights see if its KG or LBS.. pretty sure kg though, as the weighs ive got writen in my diary from previopus presses were 30kg!

Remember I can only do 8-12kg isolation lifts... it seems compounds I can deal with well

right give me a month or two to get sh1t together then ill start comming down to the DCC gyms for some decent workouts ? Lemme fire you a pm or ill just post here my new workout.. I dont think im doing enough lifting to be making any gains.. and diet too.

Im a bit of a softey mate so prepare..

where the fhks woodham ? you dont know what ya got till its gone :thumbup1: Kay we are missing you! come back pal x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> unsure if mocking me ya cnt! :innocent: Like I said im going to go down check out the weights see if its KG or LBS.. pretty sure kg though, as the weighs ive got writen in my diary from previopus presses were 30kg!
> 
> Remember I can only do 8-12kg isolation lifts... it seems compounds I can deal with well
> 
> ...


is Kay off like?

and im no mocking u bud....ur lifts are better than mine were 3-5weeks into this cycle im on


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

MONDAY

Chest

Flat bench press

Incline dumbbell bench

Incline dumbbell fly

Seated Chest Press

Triceps

Rope pull down

Triceps extension

Skull Crushers

TUESDAY

Back

Deadlift

Lat pull down

Seated Row

Bent over row

WEDNESDAY

Cardio/Rest

THURSDAY

Shoulders

Seated smith machine

Dumbbell front raises

Seated shoulder machine press

Biceps

DB curls

Machine curls

Hammer curl

Traps

DB shrugs

DB side raises

FRIDAY

Legs

Squats

Seated leg extension

Reverse leg curl

Seated Leg press

Seated calf raise

SATURDAY/SUNDAY

Cardio/rest

How does that look ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

too much on tuesday imo mate, do both thurs and fridays workouts together on thursday & do legs on friday


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Edited!

Away to place a monster order with bbw...

Green tea, CLA, Whey and mass gainer! I go through funny periods.... I get stuck in and see results.. then I end up plateuing (not lazy, just a little sloppy/less strict) and get no progress for a couple months, then get my @rse back into gear again with a plan.. Which is what im currently doing! spent the length of this thread messing around with the low carb thing, although At least ive been doing the cardio pretty much every day since I started this thread! Fitness improved so much, can do an hour at max incline and not be tired! and of course getting to grips with lifts.

Lets get it sorted properly now! fhk yeah team :beer:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Got a lower shin sprain... where it meets the top of the foot... Only managed 400 cals on treadmill tonight.. but its still 35 mins worth of cardio!

Weights tomorro.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey mate, hows you?

You seem to be progressing fella, but one thing I will say is you seem to be swapping and changing things a bit to quick. It is good to change things and shock the muscle etc... but IMO your changing things a bit to quick... before youve give it chance to work, or not work... if you know what I mean.

Get a program sorted and stick with it for a bit.. :thumbup1:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers mate!

ive not really even started properly yet... :innocent:

I should have stuck with what I was doing for the first 8 weeks, as lifts were going up well, So ive decided to go back to it and carry on from where I left off. untill xmas!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> ive not really even started properly yet... :innocent:
> 
> I should have stuck with what I was doing for the first 8 weeks, as lifts were going up well, So ive decided to go back to it and carry on from where I left off. untill xmas!


fuk mate another 8weeks and you'll be benching 200kg & squating 260kg


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Mate I checked the plates... They are Kg's...

But...... I do my squats and bench press on the smith machine... so its supported to an extent.. Deadlifts are done with a normal big fhk off bar though.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

right suppose Id better get on it! (weights that is nothin else:whistling

Diet has been sh1te today... couple cups of green tea, Chicken and cheese pannini and Macaroni and chips (all from clarkies...) never go there when hungry! Away to burn it all off though so its allowed.. and will have chicken and rice tonight for muscle fuel!

Fhk it lets get on a short cycle of test E to get me started...! I joke.  Envy! I know ill start seeing gains after a couple months of consistency! its just patience


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i dont think i live in fife....


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Mate fife has nothing.... Its only a good place to have a home lol! Everything else is too far away on the other side, Pay fife council for services etc and end up using dundee more!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

lxm said:


> 700cals on treadmill tonight...
> 
> Bench press 80kg 3x5
> 
> ...


Bench press 38kg....

Squat 50kg....

deadlift 40kg....

My bad yan! you were right.....:laugh:

Tonight burnt 300cals on treadmill... was planning to do 600-700 but just as I was hitting the barrier someone decides to go on the treadmill right next to me.. when there are 7-8 others free and have a 8 minute convo with another girl whilst at a walking pace... At first it p1ssed me off, then I ended up laughing like fhk at the senario simply because of what I was feeling and how they were causually talking about BS, and ended up bailing. I must have looked like a weirdo.. Was just at that pain barrier with the intensity and these two fhkign girls are chatting about office antics doing fhk all exercise.. and every time they talked about something more pathetic I couldnt hold back and started laughing!

Do I have issues ?

CHEST

Flat Bench press - 38kg 3x10

incline DB press - 12kg 3x10

incline DB fly - 10g 3x10

seated chest press 59kg 3x10 (LOVEEE the pump)

Triceps

Rope pull down 22.5kg 3x10

Tricep extension 22kg 3x10

Skull crusher 10kg 3x10

Finally back on a routine.... lets get this nailed!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Right off to the gym to get some cario done and the lifting.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

300 cals on treadmill (after lifting 600-700 dosent seem a good idea..)

Deadlift 45kg 3x10

Lat pull down 41kg 3x10

seated row 59kg 3x10

bent over row 12kg 3x10

todays eats

3 egg scrambled, 2 wholemeal toast

250g chicken, 250g cooked brown rice, broccoli

TBC....

just picked up 5kg chicken breast from the local butcher @ £25, They are massive, nothign extra added and come with the mini fillet!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what butcher u use mate


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

scott brothers... In dundee :whistling:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

300 cals treadmill

seated smith press 40kg 3x5

DB front raises 10kg 3x10

Seated shoulder press 27.5 3x10

Machine Curls 18kg 3x10

DB curls 8kg 3x10 (when using lighter weights can carry out form 100% and get better pump although muscles not compeltely knackered)

DB Hammer curls 8kg 3x10 (ditto above)

DB shrugs 22kg 3x10

DB side raise 20kg 3x10


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

right legs today then thats weights finished this week.

People are going to "WTF" but ive decided to shed the last of this blubber once and for all in the next 8 weeks, I think its the right choice and will make me alot happier if I can shift this excess fat thats completely out of proportion for my height and weight, which means stripping right dowm.

Back to keto! yeah baby and watch this insane fat drop! (dont let me regret this statement) Day 2 on keto! 65% fats, 30% protien 5% carbs! 1800 cals..... breath & p1ss honking already!

My diet will consist of the following...

3tblspn EVOO, 30g milled flax/nuts, 30g whey

30g almonds

tin tuna, 2tblspn mayo, rocket/spinach mix

30g cheese, 2 slices ham

200g chicken, broccoli, 2 tblspn EVOO (downed)

tin tuna, tblspn EVOO (downed)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hi mate....changed things up again yet.......yup...... 

lol. how ya gettin on son, much planned for the w.e?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Yan mate, I think its for the best, you always agreed I should shed the vast majority of the BF. And it will give me visual results quicker and keep me motivated!

Just enjoyed 4 days off work, 'fannying about' .. back to the grind tomorro! out next weekend for a work leaving doo though so looking forward to that.

30 mins cardio, 300cals burnt.

Squats 5x5 -110lbs/55kg

Seated leg extension 63.5kg 3x10

reverse leg curl 50kg 3x10

seated leg press 136kg 3x10

seated calf raise 136kg 3x10 (holy!! that burn)

Abandoning this untill ive finished my 8 week cut with keto and hopefuyl have a base to work from. over to the keto log.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Yan mate, I think its for the best, you always agreed I should shed the vast majority of the BF. And it will give me visual results quicker and keep me motivated!
> 
> Just enjoyed 4 days off work, 'fannying about' .. back to the grind tomorro! out next weekend for a work leaving doo though so looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


abandoning what mate?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

still doing cardio and the liftign routine but going to log it in the keto thread.. will update once weekly on here now.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

bit of motivation


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

400 cals treadmill, felt like i had to work really hard.

Like really really hard.

heart rate was up at 199.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Morning ya wee gyper x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright sweetie.. Cardio after work tonight... no lifting as with the new routine weekend = rest days.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright 400 cals cardio sat

300 cals sunday

today weights + 300 cals.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

no cardio or weights today or yesterday, First lot of nightshifts at work for a long while and zombiefied...

back on it tomorro..


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ok nothing today either.. held back at work with things going crazy.. Going to get down to the gym for cardio monring first thing before work and whatever weight routine I was suppose to do on monday........! lol

Noticing more definition on torso... bits of bone / muscle seperation / cartalidge or whatever is being exposed by tighter skin and less fat! fhk yeah!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

gave up the road to alpha?

pics x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

fhk off yan! lol its only been a 4 day hiccup..! the keto is still going well though without lifting! night out on sat has been ditched in an attempt to 're-rail' :innocent:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

400cals treadmill cardio today. back on that wagon


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Good lad


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Went out for a few last night... which lead to a mcdonalds and kfc today! ah well a treat I suppose.... Not lifted for a week now...! Sounds strange but ive actually noticed considerable growth to arms (bis/tris) and legs (the muscles that stick out) and the top of my @rse has all of a sudden gone hard when I clench...

I know im not exactly lifting heavy weights.. but possible I was over training ? and the week off has seen gains ? or is it just a little spurt ?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Its good to have a week off now and again... to let your muscles grow..

But get your head back into the game fella...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Getting out of the daily trip the the gym is bad! I end up with too much time and get bored... Ended up sitting around the house on sunday evening bored, decided it would be a good idea to go to mcdonalds and have a meal.... On the way home went passed a KFC and decided fhk it and went in and had another meal...

Yesterday again back to old habbits... bored... out for a drive and visit food places, Chinese and picked up a chicken + rice dish, then on the way home popped into the kebab shop for a portion of chips.. followed by a couple of bars of chocolate infront of the TV...

5 lbs gained since Friday. lol. Cannot be fhcked with this! Im not going to.. but it would be so fhking easy to pile back upto 15-16 stone! its scary when you get into that sh1tty/fastfood/comfort eat rutt.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

wtf is going on in here????????????

You need to get yourself another hobby...

I play the guitar... I go surfing... etc..

Start doing something before your in such a shape... that you wont be able to do anything..


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll get back to the daily gym routine starting from tomorro! Cant believe I put on 5lbs over the weekend!lol!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Mate everyone's enthusiasm drops from time to time, in your case with the binge eating maybe find a pic of yourself at your worse and stick it somewhere where u will see it in these moments of madness!

Keep your gym bag packed and near the front door and when your heading to KFC give yourself a mental slap, pick up the bag, and head to the gym instead.

It is a rut and you can get out of it, good luck!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Noticed the other day someone has started a new journall with thw same name as mine, yet today my title has been changed and theres kept, any reason this was done? Not a problem just intrested


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Noticed the other day someone has started a new journall with thw same name as mine, yet today my title has been changed and theres kept, any reason this was done? Not a problem just intrested


just u worry about gettin ur erse back on track ya cvnt x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

lol cheers yan. x

Off to the gym for cardio.... Starting the weights back up tomorro! bi's have grown 0.5" without any training!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lxm said:


> bit of motivation


So you want to look like a female .....

That explains a lot


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Holy sheet.

Not done cardio or lifting for a week, thought the cardio would be a struggle but nailed it... had this massive surge of on going energy that wouldnt run out! although was working at max HR and really feeling it. 700 cals burnt 45 mins treadmill.

Just drawn up a new plan - 2000cal keto diet, weight days, 500 cals cardio, non weight days, 500 cals am, 500 cals pm cardio.... Hopefuly that should get the fat shifted! 8 weeks. lets see where I can get too.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Also decided less forum browsing and more moving and gym going. Will post up three pics tomorro (front, side & back) and will be back on here in 4 & 8 weeks to show results... Need to cut out time on net... and do cardio bits here and there instead...!

- - - Updated - - -

Also decided less forum browsing and more moving and gym going. Will post up three pics tomorro (front, side & back) and will be back on here in 4 & 8 weeks to show results... Need to cut out time on net... and do cardio bits here and there instead...!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Stop looking at new plans or scouring the net for inspiration and motivation. Just eat well like you have been, look at yourself in the mirror then blast the gym. Don't try to look like anyone else. Picture in your head how you want to look and nail.

You can be there in a year or two. That's nothing. Get it done.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Come on mate.... sort it out..... no giving up


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

where are we lewis?

- - - Updated - - -

where are we lewis?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ITS GOING WELL MATE KEEP IT UP


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers mate... Just done 400cals on the treadmill in 33 mins...

zero appitite.. had to force down one chicken breast and 30g of cheese.. keto for ya.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

keep going:thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Cheers mate... Just done 400cals on the treadmill in 33 mins...
> 
> zero appitite.. had to force down one chicken breast and 30g of cheese.. keto for ya.


i cant hack keto lol, unless it followed with a dirty carb up on sunday


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

i wont be missing out on the carbup! dont worry.. it will be followed by pics!

Right I seem to have lost my weights routine... someone post me up a three day split to crack on with....:laugh:

Just read through this.. what a serious fhking train wreck the past month or so.. went from nice structured informative posts with people replying to fhking semi-breakdowns and total abandoment. lol

Will be glad to get this closed off once im down to single digit bf for the lean bulk.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

monday-

4x8 flat DB press

4x8 incline db flys

3x12 cable crossovers

3x8 tricep pushdowns

3x8 incline scull crushers

3x8 reverse grip calbe pushdowns (single hand)

wed-

4x8 deadlifts

4x8 lat pulldowns

4x8 bent over BB rows

4x8 low pulley rows

3x8 bb curls

3x8 hammer curls

3x8 reverse grip cable curls

friday-

4x8 squats

4x8 seated millitary db press

4x8 quad extansions

4x8 db side lateral raises

4x8 lying ham curls

4x8 bent over db rear delt flys

3xfailure calf raises

(superset some of these legs v shoulders)

all as heavy as possible while keeping good/ok form to failure on last set.

do abs with cardio am


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers mate... appreciate it. Now need to google half them lifts.



> 4x8 low pulley rows


this a dundee lift ? lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ive got a resistance machine for seated rows...? could also just use the cable machine sitting in the ground I suppose

right off to gym for lifting + cardio!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

right did chest shoulders and tris tonight... used original workout...

man down.... seriously holy ****. Great pump, luckily after 2 weeks off ive not lost any stength.. infact managed an increase with the DB bench/incline/decline.. 14kg DB's... up from 10/12kgs but after the weights the cardio was a struggle... i was tripping overmyself tryign to keep up... just zero.. nada in the fuel tank... was torture, but managed 300 cals.

Im in that semi keto state... not quite fully there yet for the fuel source turn over so im feeling like a zombie, hopefuly a few days more and ill be into ketosis and ill have decent energy... will be first time doi8ng cardio + weights whilst on keto.. intrested to see the results.

Todays eats :

whey + flax/nuts + 2tblspn EVVO

30g almonds

30g cheese

200g turkey breast, 90g leafs, 30g cheese

30g cheese, 2 slices cold ham

200g chicken, 30g cheese

whey shake

roughly 1950cals


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

keto flu!

No training today, Working untill 5 and then ive got some extra work stuff this evening till midnight...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lmao...keto flu.....fuk off


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ohyeah another lb gone now @ 11 stone 7lbs.. 161lbs... fhking mental weightloss by dropping carbs.. 9llbs gone since last wednesday..! woop.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

cheat night.

6 peroni

chips and cheese,

garlic nann,

chicken pathia,

pila rice

9" chicken & tomato pizza.

bed.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

where the fhk did I put all that!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> cheat night.
> 
> 6 peroni
> 
> ...


your no due a cheat day in atleast 6 month ya cvnt x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Kinda thrown off. Gym was a nightmare tonight...

With keto @ 1800 cals cardio is a huge no no on weight days.... Done chest, shoulders & triceps tonight, was doing cardio warm up and was struggling like hell! 2 minutes into the session (warmup 4 mins + 2 mins) I gave up and fhked off home... I honestly couldnt do it!

Think ill only bother with cardio on non lifting days...

Bench flat db press - 12kg 4x8

incline bench db press 12kg 4x8

db flys 10kg 4x8

seated chest press 54.5kg 4x8

DB front raises 10kg 4x8

machine shoulder press 32.5kg 4x8

db side raise 10kg 4x8

rope pull down 32.5kg 4x8

tricep extension 18kg 4x8


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Kinda thrown off. Gym was a nightmare tonight...
> 
> With keto @ 1800 cals cardio is a huge no no on weight days.... Done chest, shoulders & triceps tonight, was doing cardio warm up and was struggling like hell! 2 minutes into the session (warmup 4 mins + 2 mins) I gave up and fhked off home... I honestly couldnt do it!
> 
> ...


workouts are lookin MUCH better mate stick with that. DO NOT CHANGE IT!!! i get the same with cardio after weights, better just going at an easy low level


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

cheers budd x

Not planning too! although this weekend have a birthday party, then next weekend a fam party... its just going to fhk up this strict month of no carbs.. Either keep at keto with little effect, because it takes so long to get into ketosis, then the body actually burnign fat for energy (the weekend parties going to stop this and effective fatloss) or switch over to my previous 'low' carb diet with less fats, more protien and a little carbs (under 80g)

workout will be staying the same from now on


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Dear diary and my fellow follower(s)(1,2,3,4)

Legs tonight... Best leg workout yet (aka legs most pumped since lifting started.. really felt them working tonight and muscle groups were burning like mad and actually burning hot to touch)

Squat - 80kg 5x5 (knee/joints shaking and wobbling like mad... :confused1: problem?)

Seated leg press 136kg 5x5

seated Leg extension 88kg 5x5 (love these, pump mad, muscles go solid as rock)

seated leg curl 59kg 5x5

seated calf raise 136kg 5x5


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Back/traps/biceps tonight


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Your doing great pal. Keep it up!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Dear diary and my fellow follower(s)(1,2,3,4)
> 
> Legs tonight... Best leg workout yet (aka legs the most fhked and pumped since lifting started.. really felt them working tonight and muscle groups were burning like mad and actually burning hot to touch)
> 
> ...


back to ur old ways eh


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ah fhk... was totally automatic mate..Nipped in when I was out at tesco and didnt think!...... 4x8.. 4x8...4x8

sorted..

tonight...

Shoulders

Seated smith machine

Dumbbell front raises

Seated shoulder machine press

Biceps

DB curls

Machine curls

Hammer curl

Traps

DB shrugs

DB side raises


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

right... decided to go out and do some training.

lat pull downs 36kg 4x8

seated row 50kg 4x8

bent row 12kg 4x8

shrugs 22kg 4x8

db side raise 10kg 4x8

DB curls 10kg 4x8

hammer curls 10kg 4x8

its not even funny how fhking weak I am! even after 12 weeks of doing pretty much this routine (with maybe say 5 missed out completely) thought there might have been some sort of improvement.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> right... decided to go out and do some training.
> 
> lat pull downs 36kg 4x8
> 
> ...


Aye 5 weeks ya cvnt lol. Weights look good to me mate! Will def try arrange a visit to pure gym for a cheeky sesh


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

you should see my trap shrug face.

fhk me!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Pics Lewis?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

at the end of the month!

Just scoffed this.. not a single fhk was given....










:crying:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Is that macaroni? Scots and their macaroni!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes!! macaroni with chips! One of my all time favs... has to be home made macaroni though..! :bounce:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> Yes!! macaroni with chips! One of my all time favs... has to be home made macaroni though..! :bounce:


My ex's granny use to make bags and bags of it and freeze it ready for whenever we went to visit.. Hers was the best homemade stuff you could imagine and I don't even like it usually


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

that looks disgusting lxm


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

love you too x

right away to gym



> Bench flat db press - 12kg 4x8
> 
> incline bench db press 12kg 4x8
> 
> ...


that was last weeks.. so lets try and improve either form and same weight or up weight!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Bench flat db press - 12kg 4x8

incline bench db press 12kg 4x8

seated chest press 62kg 4x8

bench press = 30kg + bar 4x8

DB front raises 10kg 4x8

machine shoulder press 32.5kg 4x8

db side raise 10kg 4x8

rope pull down 32.5kg 4x8

done! really enjoyed it... the shoulder work had my arms really feeling buzzing/pumped.. then the tri rope pull downs finished them off brilliantly.. vascularity is very noticable when lifting now! Even though ive put on a few lbs over the weekend... ive got a vein comming through on left bicep and right hip bone area.. and this morning pretty much first time ever my stomach/belly has been pretty much flat.. pubic bone area is now more raised than stomach! there is no more flab/hang, only a little bit of loose skin which feels like its filled with 'marbles' but im sure this will go! so im guessing all these little things means BF is dropping!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

What's the goal here? Why are u sticking to 4x8?

You know my goal is to lose weight and mine are more like 3x10 (sometimes 8 or 12 but mostly 10)

Just thinking u may be able to put weights up if u go down to 3 sets?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Well end goal is to be 10-12% bf.. abs.. probably 180lbs.. but currently 166lbs... 18% BF so ratio is mega fhked up im extremely flabby in places.. extremely extremely..and I dont reckon it will go unless im doing a serious deficit/cut. Currently cutting bf% down so im at a lean starting base... then slowly start gaining and building muscle. 4x8 because Yan said so... still eating 1800cals!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Everyone's gonna have a different opinion on it then... Up to u but take a look in my journo. I'm on my way to 'lean' with higher reps and less sets.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Think I was doing 4 x 8 when I shed a load of bf without even doing cardio. If its working stick to it if not then change it


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kaywoodham said:


> Think I was doing 4 x 8 when I shed a load of bf without even doing cardio. If its working stick to it if not then change it


Exactly!!

All bodies are different and react differently.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

funny coz diet dictates lose gain maintain not reps and sets .

look at german volume training high reps but its used by off season powerlifters to add size and strength .

using a multi joint/muscle exercise will ultimately burn more calories fact .


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

U say things so helpfully


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> U say things so helpfully


its just logical .

the body resists change but once you force change things happen IE through using consistency .

lxm has done really well but the main issue now is he`s been cutting muscle and fat so his BMR fcuked up .

muscle burns cals more you have the more you burn add in the nutrient rest and stimulus and consistency easy really lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> funny coz diet dictates lose gain maintain not reps and sets .
> 
> look at german volume training high reps but its used by off season powerlifters to add size and strength .
> 
> using a multi joint/muscle exercise will ultimately burn more calories fact .


His diet is spot on isn't it? Keto I thought?

As I said, everyone has different opinions and different methods work for different people.

Absolutely right about muscle burning more cals than fat... But lxm's approach has not been working so far. He is still high bf% after 5x5 + keto so something needs to be switched up so the body is shocked into working again surely?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

1800 kcal isnt a lot but then not sure how big you are. Lots of cardio can be counterproductive. Are you eating much fat? Have you tried IF? Not trying to confuse you or owt but it may help...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

im 6ft tall..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> His diet is spot on isn't it? Keto I thought?
> 
> As I said, everyone has different opinions and different methods work for different people.
> 
> Absolutely right about muscle burning more cals than fat... But lxm's approach has not been working so far. He is still high bf% after 5x5 + keto so something needs to be switched up so the body is shocked into working again surely?


because his body is starving .

high protein low carb diet to lean bulk whilst strength training burning fat as you go .

thought you had a phd in diet lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ewen said:


> because his body is starving .
> 
> high protein low carb diet to lean bulk whilst strength training burning fat as you go .
> 
> thought you had a phd in diet lol


so its burning the fat im eating rather than fat stores (aka love handles/belly?)

Away out to buy 4-5 bottles of ribeena.... final blood tests tomorro at GP's and read that high levels of sugar consumed in a 12-24 hour period before bloods are taken can reduce test levels, and vice versa, if you are having bloods taken for test you should leave a 24 hour gap if you have consumed high levels of sugar as readings can be reduced by as much as 25%... really want to make sure this reading isnt 0.5 above the last where the endo/gp might not consider treating me.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> because his body is starving .
> 
> high protein low carb diet to lean bulk whilst strength training burning fat as you go .
> 
> thought you had a phd in diet lol


No I have lots to learn. Mines high protein, carb cycling. I'm burning fat and my weights are going up in the gym so I assume I'm building some muscle too?

Never tried keto tbh.

Lxm whatever diet u go for, keep it 100% clean, the odd slip ups will make a difference at this stage. You'll get there!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Just spent 5 mins in the local spar scouting out the highest sugar content drinks..:laugh:. Ended up with ;

x2 1litre bottles lucozade orange, x4 cartons of raspberry ribena , x2 "this water - lemon" x1 bottle chocolate milkshake... once tomorro morning and the bloods are done that will be me back strict 100% diet.. Like you said queenie.. reckon your right that its the day here and there meal/food slip ups that are stopping the progress from going to next level ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> No I have lots to learn. Mines high protein, carb cycling. I'm burning fat and my weights are going up in the gym so I assume I'm building some muscle too?
> 
> Never tried keto tbh.
> 
> Lxm whatever diet u go for, keep it 100% clean, the odd slip ups will make a difference at this stage. You'll get there!!


Keto is good but something not right with what he's doing and its more than likely under eating .

I've suggested he does a lean bulk and strength train to build muscle and burn fat .

Perhaps he needs to choose and path and see it through .

Also low test would explain the stubborn fat deposits .


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree on the comment regarding choosing a path and seeing through.. I did hold up for these 12 weeks to an extent and saw little to no progress.. and honestly was in the gym doing 600cals on the treadmill every night and lifting as heavy as I could 3 day split!

Its time to try something different.. and see If I respond!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'm not one to talk because I'm hopeles at seeing things through - I'm the ultimate self-sabotagist (is that even a word?)  but something is clearly not working....

Keto is fine, but after weeks and weeks on it your metabolism is likely to slow down, and as you say, your lifts are not going up. A lot of people advocate a carb refeed once a week or so to give your metabolism a kick, and you sugary drink fest may do that....

If you've given something 12 weeks and seen no real difference, it's probably time to try something else.

Even if you've had a few cheats or slip ups, if your eating now is still drastically different, you should have seen *some* difference by now

(and I'm aware of how hypocritical I sound given the only difference I ever see on diets is increased rage and cravings :lol: )


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Beklet said:


> I'm not one to talk because I'm hopeles at seeing things through - I'm the ultimate self-sabotagist (is that even a word?)  but something is clearly not working....
> 
> Keto is fine, but after weeks and weeks on it your metabolism is likely to slow down, and as you say, your lifts are not going up. A lot of people advocate a carb refeed once a week or so to give your metabolism a kick, and you sugary drink fest may do that....
> 
> ...


hypocritical or not you know where you slip up and at what point you need to change things and that is one thing most lack .


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers for that thread link ewen, will give a good read tonight after work. How should I work out my maintenance cals ? (how much usually does a weight lifting session burn?) believe it or not I actually look better in the mirror after these few days of carbs with the water gain looking fuller.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

2nd day out of the 3 day split for this week... going to finish off this last split.

legs today

squat - 40kg+bar, 50kg+bar,60kg+bar,70kg+bar (4x8)

seated Leg press 136kg 4x8

leg extension 77kg 4x8

leg curl 55kg 4x8

seated calf raise 136kg 4x8

got a sore hamstring


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

legs sore as fhk today! but got bloods taken so super happy about that.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Why bloods?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Excellent advice mate will rep when I'm on computer.
> 
> Lxm you've probably said already but I forget, you on gear/want to use gear?





defdaz said:


> Mate, have you considered stopping the dieting for a bit and adding some muscle before dieting off the rest? This will serve to give your metablism a big increase and make it much easier to diet once you've packed on a couple stone of muscle.
> 
> I did similar when I was 16 - I was the school fatty, had a terrible time at school (beaten up most days) so struggled with my weight up until I was 16. I finally got serious about weight training, packed on two stone of muscle and then in six months I dieted off five stone.
> 
> ...





ewen said:


> Keto is good but something not right with what he's doing and its more than likely under eating .
> 
> I've suggested he does a lean bulk and strength train to build muscle and burn fat .
> 
> ...


Right time to stop the deficit eating @ 1800 cals.. its not really doing me any good... progress is slow and the stubborn fat, lovehandles/belly/moobs are not shifting..

changing to a clean/lean bulk.... Eating 2800 cals... doing cardio 3 times a week and the usual 3 day split routine.. will psot up routine and diet tomorro.

Here is the progress before & after from the start of this journal (first week august to today... (12 weeks))

skinnyfat as ever... time for a new method, pic looks like there has been a small change.. this will be the first time I will have started lifting whist eating a surplus.. so hopefuly will see something decent happen!

07/08/12 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- -19/10/12 (12 weeks)


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

SHAVE lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

dont wanna... maybe later!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

As everyone has said.

Eat for muscle gain not just fat loss, would personally shift carbs to pre during and post workouts rest of time eat fat and protein should build muscle and loose fat and will change your body composition.

I have made the mistake before of eating for pure fat loss and without the muscle underneath its a bad idea.

Stick with it for for 2 weeks and if your body isnt changing then change it up...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's the bum ^^^^


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Here's the bum ^^^^


ive started smoking roll ups now just to complete the picture...although i am doing cardio 2 x pd the irony!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> As everyone has said.
> 
> *Eat for muscle gain not just fat loss*, would personally shift carbs to pre during and post workouts rest of time eat fat and protein should build muscle and loose fat and will change your body composition.
> 
> ...


Yeah I seem to have the stupid idea in my head that if I go over 1800 cals ill somehow pile on lbs of fat... and keep forgetting that ill gain muscle... and reap the benefits of that. And adjusting cals isnt all about dropping.. I should explore gaining!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

this is what i do...

Training Day

M1 pro carb 50-75g small amount of fat

M2 pro fat

M3 same as above

M5 pre wo meal of pro carb

30 mins pre training maltodextrin or dextrose (20g) and some hydrolysed protein (25g)

during bcaas malto or dextrose (20g) hydrolysed whey (25g)

post bcaas hydrolysed whey (25g) 20g malto or dextrose

M6 1 hour after pro carb meal (50-75g carb)

M7 pro fat

During night protein if you can be ar4ed!

As for the amounts that depends on you and how you react personally go for 250-300g protein and maybe 15g of fat with the pro fat meals, if you dont progress on weights then up each carb by 10gs

Non workout days i only have M2 and M6 with carbs rest are pro fat obviously you will need to make up the cals with fats on that day

Hope that doesnt sound too complicated like i said just play around until you are lifting heavier weights or more reps each session


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers.. have gotmyself a plan together now!

This is what I was worried about.. I feel as if ive blown upalready.. seriously trousers etc tight with only a couple days of eating carbs/2800 cals and the sides/stomach/belly are now very 'watery' and more flabby.. I take it this is normal ? hopefuly in a weeks time this wont have tripled in effect... we shall see!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

How many calories were you on before changing?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I was eating 1800 a day low carb... have pretty much been eating that since last september.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sounds more like your body needed some food.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ewen said:


> Sounds more like your body needed some food.


Actually looking forward to playing this forward and seeing how my body reponds. This is new ground being explored... never eaten a surplus before whilst being in my current state (not obese) whilst lifting and doing cardio. May sound a tad gay but rather excited for the outcome and to start seeing new changes!

oats + a shake at 6am for breakfast... just had boiled scrambled eggs and some almonds there.. and just about spewed it up. Feeling very full! :whistling:

Oh and not needed to sh1t this frequently for a long time... Which can only be a good thing.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You will look and feel better and don't worry about gaining weight it will be muscle and a little fat but overall your bf% will go down in a big recomp .

Focus on building muscle it will change your shape for the better .


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

lxm said:


> I was eating 1800 a day low carb... have pretty much been eating that since last september.


im not surprised you feel bloated you have jumped straight in with another 1000cal!

prob should have just added 500 then when you stopped gaining another 500 but dont worry about it now just get your lifts up stick to the basics and build some muscle!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Smash the food in Lewis! Don't worry about the bloating. I remember when I first started eating 5 meals a day, I felt so sick and was forcing it in so bloated, within a week I was use to it and within 2 I was still hungry lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

legs still aching badly from thursdays leg session... is this normal ? ( 3 days) every time I extend my legs out when walking it sort of automatically pulls back and the tightness in the quads and I end up walking with a funny limp... :laugh:

that was the best leg session yet (the 70kg squat + bar).. so guessing the muscles got pretty fhuckled.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its more likely because your body hasnt been getting enough nutrients but that will change


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

@Boaby chugger@von @yan @jan @dirty fhcker @JANIKvonD (  )

what you think @ post 581 ? ur inputs valued mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Right time to stop the deficit eating @ 1800 cals.. its not really doing me any good... progress is slow and the stubborn fat, lovehandles/belly/moobs are not shifting..
> 
> changing to a clean/lean bulk.... Eating 2800 cals... doing cardio 3 times a week and the usual 3 day split routine.. will psot up routine and diet tomorro.
> 
> ...


i think your ur own worse enemy bud lol, def made progress mate but no were near what u could have done in 3 month if u had stopped changing things up every couple days...consistency is whats lacking and its the most important part of self improvement. glad uv got over the fear of gaining a few lbs for the greater good....just gotta stick with it.

diet wise

300g pro/100g good fats/100-200g carbs *2500-2900cals* (extra carbs on workout days around workout times)

have the rest of ur carbs with meal 1 or 2 (a.m) .....this aint a lot of cals so as progress stops/slows rite down ull taper them up

ur training looking much better.

the quest for muscle starts here !! x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning peeps, A little out of sync, didnt get to the gym last night for the first part of the 3 day split, so will be away this morning to get it done, then off to tesco for the weeks shop & get my diet dialed into a spreadsheet.

Off for the whole week so no excuses either :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Morning peeps, A little out of sync, didnt get to the gym last night for the first part of the 3 day split, so will be away this morning to get it done, then *off to tesco for the weeks shop* & get my diet dialed into a spreadsheet.
> 
> Off for the whole week so no excuses either :whistling:


thought ur mum done ur shopping?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Im not that lucky... where you pluck that from ?

@Kaywoodham I may shave tonight for sh1ts and giggles.

todays eats

Tuna & cucumber sandwich

Egg Mayo & tomato sandwich

3 slices turkey

3 slices of gammon ham

Egg mayo & tomato sanwich...

Ham, goat cheese, olive. rocket & chili jam toasted wrap...

This is why I hate being on carbs.. crave all the wrong stuff! :laugh: Really need to get a strict diet on paper and prep it all!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

SHAVE IT OFF!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Im not that lucky... where you pluck that from ?
> 
> @Kaywoodham I may shave tonight for sh1ts and giggles.
> 
> ...


i thought u lived with parents?

diet wise...ill help.

M1- 4 whole scrambled eggs on 2 slice burgen (600ish cals)

M2- 150g chicken 150g jacket spud (500cals)

M3- 150g chicken 150g jacket spud (500cals)

M4- 150g chicken 100g jacket spud (400 cals)

M5 - 6 whole scrambled eggs (600ish cals)

= *2600cals*

have a 60g protein shake PWO = *2900cals* on workout days


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I do but ive not had a meal with them for about a year.... appart from my birthday. Going to have sweet spuds, and will make one of the meals tuna for a bit of change, off to gym..Will post up workout and diet when back, (and supps!!)


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

lxm said:


> I do but ive not had a meal with them for about a year.... appart from my birthday. Going to have sweet spuds, and will make one of the meals tuna for a bit of change, off to gym..Will post up workout and diet when back, (and supps!!)


as jan said for diet!

or chicken rice/ chicken cous cous, steak potatoe wedges, chill jacket potato etc drop the ham sandwich sh1t!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> I do but ive not had a meal with them for about a year.... appart from my birthday. Going to have sweet spuds, and will make one of the meals tuna for a bit of change, off to gym..Will post up workout and diet when back, (and supps!!)


aye u get the idea though, dont change meal 1or5 and keep the cals/protein content/carb content/fat content the same for meals 2-4 otherwise ur just fuking it x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

@JANIKvonD aye I get the meals idea.. not that thick :laugh: cheers for the tip on meal 2/4. @tonyc74 the sanwhiches were just because I was out and about and not prepped!

Bench flat DB press 12kg 4x8

incline bench DB press 12kg 4x8

Bench press 40kg + bar 4x8

seated chest press 62kg 4x8

db flys 8kg 4x8 (hurts joints doing this lift)

DB front raises 10kg 4x8

DB side raises 10kg 4x8

Machine shoulder press 32.5kg 4x8 (still weak as hell & useless on this)

Rope pull down 32.5kg 4x8

tricep extension 18kg 4x8

( @ewen... Im afraid of the 3 compound only routine... really seems like im not working alot..) suppose I just need to bite the bullet and go with it... @JANIKvonD what do you think of ewens suggestion of doing a basic 3 compound lift 3 day split for 12 week period

puregym was full of teens tonight, no idea what the fhk was going on... had to wait for half an hour because a big possey of 15-16 year olds were hogging the benches and dumbells (the weights I lift.. :whistling: ) & then the bench press area, was getting p1ssy to myself.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

low volume high intensity training .


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

lxm said:


> @JANIKvonD aye I get the meals idea.. not that thick :laugh: cheers for the tip on meal 2/4. @tonyc74 the sanwhiches were just because I was out and about and not prepped!
> 
> Bench flat DB press 12kg 4x8
> 
> ...


as ewen said drop all the other crap you really need to get the lifts up

just do flat bench and inc dumbells if you want or even better just do upper lower rotation sticking to the compunds


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

lxm said:


> @JANIKvonD aye I get the meals idea.. not that thick :laugh: cheers for the tip on meal 2/4. @tonyc74 the sanwhiches were just because I was out and about and not prepped!
> 
> Bench flat DB press 12kg 4x8
> 
> ...


as ewen said drop all the other crap you really need to get the lifts up

just do flat bench and inc dumbells if you want or even better just do upper lower rotation sticking to the compunds


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Didn't u laugh at me for doing 10kg dumbbells... Ur only doing 12kg on less reps too.. HAHAHA

Lol I'm only takin the p1ss btw love u mofo <3


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Didn't u laugh at me for doing 10kg dumbbells... Ur only doing 12kg on less reps too.. HAHAHA
> 
> Lol I'm only takin the p1ss btw love u mofo <3


Wheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!! Lol! kay thats the reason I was laughing at ur lifts.. because they were the same as mine  cheers chick, was needing a bit of E-lovin. x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> Wheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!! Lol! kay thats the reason I was laughing at ur lifts.. because they were the same as mine  cheers chick, was needing a bit of E-lovin. x


Right... Ur a guy, u def need to be lifting double the amount to me by next month lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

My biceps are freakishly long 6 - 6.5" long!! but not big.. lol

Im on it.. i think @ClareAnne is lifting more than me also.

:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

who measures their bicep length :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yh Lewis wtf u doing measuring the length of it? Actual PMSL hahaha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

infact just measured mine 8.5 "long .


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fuk I need to get in on this ****. Brb


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ewen said:


> infact just measured mine 8.5 "long .


 @ewen back to ur journal :whistling:

some PT at old gym mentioned that they were 'long tie in peak' or something.. they go full length from inner elbow joint to deltoid, where as his were p1ssy little bumps. :thumb:

short bicep (little bumps) 










long tie in bicep (bicep is full length from delt to inner elbow joint)










Alright everyone this is an actual factual convo.... so who has got what genetics ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

3.5 inches.... Lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I measurd my bump lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lxm said:


> back to ur journal :whistling:
> 
> some PT at old gym mentioned that they were 'long tie in peak' or something.. they go full length from inner elbow joint to deltoid, where as his were p1ssy little bumps. :thumb:
> 
> ...


in fairness my biceps are properly sh1t but my triceps are powerful .


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What are mine then?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

genetics hmm good question but hard to answer correctly unlees you know what % of fiber types you have , im probably slight more of a bodybuilders gene make up then strength biased simply because i build muscle and stay lean ish on a crap diet for hyper trophy , im lucky to get 250 g of protein a day .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 98412


toned figure .


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> toned figure .


I meant my biceps lol

Missbc thinks I should cool it on the muscle building if I'm doing bikini.. But I am the size of a midget so prob look bigger there than I actually am with it not compared to a normal sized person lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Here come the pics.... :laugh:

think longer @woodham.. how many fingers can you fit in ur elbow joint and the start of the bicep tie ? see the livingroom still needs a tidy up!

@ewen.. I kid you not Ive not got triceps.. When I attempt to do 6kg DB skull crushers etc you* hear and feel *them rip and tear...never understood it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I meant my biceps lol
> 
> Missbc thinks I should cool it on the muscle building if I'm doing bikini.. But I am the size of a midget so prob look bigger there than I actually am with it not compared to a normal sized person lol


lol i dunno then .

yeah the bikini class is less muscular i think your in too good shape for it so toned figure it is fcuk the bikini wearing cnuts


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Um 3 til I feel the bump and 3 of my fingers are exactly 3cm lol what is the tie?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lxm said:


> Here come the pics.... :laugh:
> 
> think longer @woodham.. how many fingers can you fit in ur elbow joint and the start of the bicep tie ? see the livingroom still needs a tidy up!
> 
> @ewen.. I kid you not Ive not got triceps.. When I attempt to do 6kg DB skull crushers etc you* hear and feel *them rip and tear...never understood it


little finger for me .

thats because you need to do dips and train the cnuts properly


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> lol i dunno then .
> 
> yeah the bikini class is less muscular i think your in too good shape for it so toned figure it is fcuk the bikini wearing cnuts


Yeah but stood normally and not posing like that I don't look nowhere near as good as even the bikini girls lol meh I duno. Confused.com


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah but stood normally and not posing like that I don't look nowhere near as good as even the bikini girls lol meh I duno. Confused.com


but your comparing yourself to someone comp ready tanned up .

do a comp find out where you fit then aim for 1st the year after .


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> but your comparing yourself to someone comp ready tanned up .
> 
> do a comp find out where you fit then aim for 1st the year after .


Hmmm I guess... No comp til may


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I have a long tie in.

I remember looking this up before... The hodge twins explain it really well


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I have a long tie in.
> 
> I remember looking this up before... The hodge twins explain it really well


 @RXQueenie... i think we are blessed with long ties.... I think the short peaks look horrid!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

lxm said:


> @RXQueenie... i think we are blessed with long ties.... I think the short peaks look horrid!


Hmm not convinced... Arnie had a short tie in I believe!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmmm I guess... No comp til may


7 months ? make little targets to hit on the way .

competing is a hard thing to do even more so when 2 in the same household are doing it as everything revolves around it and nothing else gets much or any time BUT competing is just awesome , being there competing against others that sacrifice the same .

you`ll do well just head down and enjoy it too .


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

@JANIKvonD

How couldnt you make ur name easier to remember.. everytime I want to mention I need to look up ur profile for spelling... :whistling: right we getting a team sorted ? as previously descussed in our last pm... You lead, im 2nd command :devil2: lets get something on the go to give the rest a run for their bucks.

@ewen getting on the compounds tomorro mate, you reccomend I start the first week light ? cheers for all the info


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yes mate start light and build the weight weekly and minimally , ideally start with empty bar so you learn and prime your body , form is important .

you`ll soon be repping 200kg squats .


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL bicep length ...thats a first mate.

I think Ewan's spot on with the compounds mate you will grow well and Weights will shoot up also very simple so remember seen as u like to change it every 10min lol.Personally I'd keep a couple isolations to finish off as It's how iv always trained.

Chest day for example when I started off with my extremely big @ss mate lol-

Flat bb press (heavy as possible)

5sets of 6 or 6sets of 5 reps

Incline iso press- (moderate weight)

4sets of 8

Cable flys- (light weight)

3sets of 12

Obv on the other 2 you'll be looking at near failure at the last rep.

Finish off with 1tricep exercise

3-4sets of 12 on rope pushdowns.

Ewan's (among others) chest day would prob be-

Flat bb press-

5-6 sets x as heavy as possible 1-5reps

Followed by dips-

3-6sets to failure

Done.

If I'm brutally honest mate without a training partner I wouldnt trust u to go balls out/upping the weight week on week lol to much doubt lingering in u.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I know von... But I could see myself squatting something heavy and the knees going.. and being on my @rse.. lol!

Post up the rest of the routines for the week.. dont stop there  in all seriousness though, im taking it in.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Ewan's (among others) chest day would prob be-
> 
> Flat bb press-
> 
> ...


i dont bench at all , i ohp with a log then single arm db press standing then dips thats delts tris pecs back obliques smashed .


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> i dont bench at all , i ohp with a log then single arm db press standing then dips thats delts tris pecs back obliques smashed .


Id actually love that training, was looking for local strongman places here...no such luck


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Id actually love that training, was looking for local strongman places here...no such luck


it is hard work and compounds only are very taxing on the cns but i enjoy it , most i do is 6x6 its nice knowing what i have to do and on what plus ive gained a lot of size from this type of training , if i wanted to i could switch to bb and within a year i would look awesome but i prefer to lift heavy sh1t and be awesome 

buy some strongman stuff or make it .


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> it is hard work and compounds only are very taxing on the cns but i enjoy it , most i do is 6x6 its nice knowing what i have to do and on what plus ive gained a lot of size from this type of training , if i wanted to i could switch to bb and within a year i would look awesome but i prefer to lift heavy sh1t and be awesome
> 
> *buy some strongman stuff or make it *.


PMSL only thing awsome about u is that beard ya cvnt 

I work for JCB so plenty heavy stuff in my yard to salvage rite enough!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL only thing awsome about u is that beard ya cvnt
> 
> I work for JCB so plenty heavy stuff in my yard to salvage rite enough!


and my length .... bicep length


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

@ewen does the bread make you lift stronger ? noticed @matgriff also sports one... along with the big fhker I see in tesco every week.. who looks like he could rip someones face off :thumb:

Ewen... cut mate.. next zyzz I tell ya! :w00t:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lxm said:


> @ewen does the *bread* make you lift stronger ? noticed @matgriff also sports one... along with the big fhker I see in tesco every week.. who looks like he could rip someones face off :thumb:
> 
> Ewen... cut mate.. next zyzz I tell ya! :w00t:


i dont eat bread :whistling: but the beard hides some of my face which can only be a good thing for onlookers .


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> and my length .... bicep length


PMSL I'm dying to measure mine now but can't find my fukin measure!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

lxm said:


> @JANIKvonD aye I get the meals idea.. not that thick :laugh: cheers for the tip on meal 2/4. @tonyc74 the sanwhiches were just because I was out and about and not prepped!
> 
> Bench flat DB press 12kg 4x8
> 
> ...


I initially got my strength up by doing the big 3 2x per week, i would go down on the odd other day to mess around doing arms or whatever i fancied, but the big 3 def built my strength up!! Sometimes i would use db's for the bench as it brings stabilising muscles into it more...and i had spaghetti arms when trying to balance the bar, this helped me gain a further strength! I could go heavier without fear of destabilising and fking up the lift!



lxm said:


> @ewen back to ur journal :whistling:
> 
> some PT at old gym mentioned that they were 'long tie in peak' or something.. they go full length from inner elbow joint to deltoid, where as his were p1ssy little bumps. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Mines are long tie in, love them, very peaky too...which is nice



ewen said:


> it is hard work and compounds only are very taxing on the cns but i enjoy it , most i do is 6x6 its nice knowing what i have to do and on what plus ive gained a lot of size from this type of training , if i wanted to i could switch to bb and within a year i would look awesome but i prefer to lift heavy sh1t and be awesome
> 
> buy some strongman stuff or make it .


Strongman/woman is where its at, so much more FUN...and diet is so much better to endure


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright,got a few things for this weeks eating... Picked up 5kg chicken this morning also from butcher so all sorted. Eating will be on tap as of tomorro, and will get my first compound workout done... looking forward to the power cleans.......................... :whistling:










/thread... LOL


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hey bro popped in to see how you were getting on mate... where are you at weigjt wise etc. ?? any recent pics bro.. will try and catch up with journal...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> hey bro popped in to see how you were getting on mate... where are you at weigjt wise etc. ?? any recent pics bro.. will try and catch up with journal...


Cheers flinty!

Sitting at 168lbs @ 6ft.... Spent 12 weeks doing a push/pull/legs with cardio with a 1800cal diet and saw little progress with shifting the last stubborn fat around stomach, chest etc. so re-evaluated and now eating a surplus and away to start a basic strength lifting the compunds for 12 weeks and see how I respond...

Resent pic here : http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/185840-lxm-road-better-me-39.html#post3571690 along with a start pic from week 1 out of 12


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fkin green tea whore u r lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lxm said:


> Cheers flinty!
> 
> Sitting at 168lbs @ 6ft.... Spent 12 weeks doing a push/pull/legs with cardio with a 1800cal diet and saw little progress with shifting the last stubborn fat around stomach, chest etc. so re-evaluated and now eating a surplus and away to start a basic strength lifting the compunds for 12 weeks and see how I respond...
> 
> Resent pic here : http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/185840-lxm-road-better-me-39.html#post3571690 along with a start pic from week 1 out of 12


great stuff bro. you have always been very supportive of me so here i am to repay the support x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

prepping food atm for the next few days..... away to bake a bag of sweet potatos.. and keep them in the fridge, and nuke them when I want to eat.. seems lazy & they will probably not be great re-heated but it keeps me in the 'plan'

already struggled to get the toast and eggs down this morning!!! honestly feel like missing out lunch and afternoon snack!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> prepping food atm for the next few days..... away to bake a bag of sweet potatos.. and keep them in the fridge, and nuke them when I want to eat.. seems lazy & they will probably not be great re-heated but it keeps me in the 'plan'
> 
> *already struggled to get the toast and eggs down this morning*!!! honestly feel like missing out lunch and afternoon snack!!


was it the quantity or just the meal in general? 4eggs on 2 toast is fek all tbh....im still starving after this


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

quantity... may drop 2 eggs and have a shake or something.... with a touch of EVOO to compensate the fat drop

just had my first ever sweet baked potato... with tuna and sour cream... I will easily eat that x4 a day!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> quantity... may drop 2 eggs and have a shake or something.... with a touch of EVOO to compensate the fat drop
> 
> just had my first ever sweet baked potato... with tuna and sour cream... I will easily eat that x4 a day!!


u counted sour cream into ur macros like? what u gonna be like at bed when u have to eat 6 pmsl?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

that was a treat! so no 

away to have another sweet tattie and chicken done with moroccon spices and a bell pepper.. (wasnt going to count the veg in macros as they are hardly anything) once ive had this meal off to do first part of these compounds, then back for another meal :laugh:

cracking night so may go for a walk.... a long walk


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> that was a treat! so no
> 
> away to have another sweet tattie and chicken done with moroccon spices and a bell pepper.. (wasnt going to count the veg in macros as they are hardly anything) once ive had this meal off to do first part of these compounds, then back for another meal :laugh:
> 
> cracking night so may go for a walk.... a long walk


a fukin treat pmsl?!? ur on ur first day ya cvnt :lol: yeh dont bother counting veg

a long walk to the gym ya lazy cvnt?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mate its a bulk.... as long as its complex carbs and protein... ffs! Remember your the one on the CUT! a little bit of fat wont harm:whistling:

nah a walk across loads of fields whilst the sun lowers into the horizon................:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> mate its a bulk.... as long as its *complex carbs and protein*... ffs! Remember your the one on the CUT! a little bit of fat wont harm:whistling:
> 
> nah a walk across loads of fields whilst the sun lowers into the horizon................:laugh:


ahh so thats how it works.....goshdarnit


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

wealth of information i am budd.. need to know anything.... :w00t:

in all seriousness though! ive not eaten this much for a long time.. and so frequently too.. just need to make sure im training otherwise..... lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> wealth of information i am budd.. need to know anything.... :w00t:
> 
> in all seriousness though! ive not eaten this much for a long time.. and so frequently too.. just *need to make sure im training* otherwise..... lol!


this would also be quite important bud lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Right back to informative spouting [email protected] and posting! back into the swing of things... Just had my pre-wo meal ^^ and another one waiting for me after the gym! I'll preppy much be eating that x4 a day! :thumb:

Wow that pic is terrible... How I miss my iphone........


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

okay done session at gym

Deadlift 5x1 @ 35kg + bar

chin up 3x5 (first time ive ever done these.. wow biceps swole up properly...) could only do 3 each set... first time ive felt chest like that also

BB row - 5x5 @ 20kg + bar

todays eats

x2 wholemeal toast x4 egg

Tin of tuna + sweet bake potato (150g)

150g chicken + sweet bake potato (150g)

30g whey

150g chicken + sweet bak potato (150g)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> okay done session at gym
> 
> Deadlift 5x1 @ 35kg + bar
> 
> ...


superb back day uv got there mate, that was mine for AGES..keep it up. 3 pullups if very good for first time doing them, just make sure arms lock out at the bottom.....and why the fuk did u feel it in ur chest lol?

the food looks good but not enough cals there


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

today off, I wish I didnt stop doing the cardio two weeks ago... honestly cannot be bothered anymore to get back on it! ;/ No idea about the chest.. but it was burning when doing the chin/pull ups!

Realisticaly id like to be doing cardio today... ill see how I feel in a wee bit and regarding diet, yeah im aware I missed out one of the meals... will keep working at fitting it in


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i count 2 meals missed? 1000cals


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

i'll be missing out the 2 red onions per chicken dish from now on.... its the staple of my 'chicken special' but was secreting it badly last night... lol!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

enjoyed sitting about doing nothing today (rest day  )

Eaten @

x4 eggs, 2 wholemeal bread

bake potato and tuna (no mayo)

150g chicken, 1 sweet bake potato

1 sweet bake potato, half can of beans,

30g protien shake


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> enjoyed sitting about doing nothing today (rest day  )
> 
> Eaten @
> 
> ...


not enough


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> not enough


fuk me the guy talks sense!

2 yolks 5 whites 2 scoops whey

250g potatoe large can tuna steak

200g mince or chicken salad

65g whey shake

200g chicken potatoe

65g whey shake


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> fuk me the guy talks sense!
> 
> 2 yolks 5 whites 2 scoops whey
> 
> ...


lets be honest.....u nuggets would be lost without me


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

lol im in pain when I bend over and feel my upper stomach. like the internal abdomonal wall is painful and tender (top two ab area) thinking all the food stretching stomach or something ? im up at 12 stone 4lbs today (172lbs) from 168... (hoping it not fat ) will get legs done today!

actively try and consume similar to below today



> 2 yolks 5 whites 2 scoops whey
> 
> 250g potatoe large can tuna steak
> 
> ...





> M1- 4 whole scrambled eggs on 2 slice burgen (600ish cals)
> 
> M2- 150g chicken 150g jacket spud (500cals)
> 
> ...


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

lxm said:


> lol im in pain when I bend over and feel my upper stomach. like the internal abdomonal wall is painful and tender (top two ab area) thinking all the food stretching stomach or something ? im up at 12 stone 4lbs today (172lbs) from 168... (hoping it not fat ) will get legs done today!
> 
> actively try and consume similar to below today


6 whole eggs is far too much fat mate beter to use half yolk to half white ratio you will get used to the taste with some ketchup

make sure you post workout meal is whey and sugary carbs and the one to follow that has a lot of carbs in it if necessary drop the carbs from another meal


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> *6 whole eggs is far too much fat* mate beter to use half yolk to half white ratio you will get used to the taste with some ketchup
> 
> make sure you post workout meal is whey and sugary carbs and the one to follow that has a lot of carbs in it if necessary drop the carbs from another meal


30g fat/40g protein/2g carbs.......perfect for last meal before kip imo.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

@VanIKvonD

dont want to sound like a dafty but had a shower and looking in the full length mirror nekked I look alot fuller already for the better.. Obviously its not muscle as ive only had 2 sessions on the new 'higher cal' diet but probably water etc.. but when I do the front double bi pose shoulders/chest etc all look 'fuller' and leanish areas still leanish.. lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> @VanIKvonD
> 
> dont want to sound like a dafty but had a shower and looking in the full length mirror nekked I look alot fuller already for the better.. Obviously its not muscle as ive only had 2 sessions on the new 'higher cal' diet but probably water etc.. but when I do the front double bi pose shoulders/chest etc all look 'fuller' and leanish areas still leanish.. lol!


glysogen/water stores will be filling up


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> 30g fat/40g protein/2g carbs.......perfect for last meal before kip imo.


for you mate but the guy is pressing with the 12kgs dumbells at the minute far too many calories from fat

more protein less fat and carb for lxm !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

lxm said:


> @VanIKvonD
> 
> dont want to sound like a dafty but had a shower and looking in the full length mirror nekked I look alot fuller already for the better.. Obviously its not muscle as ive only had 2 sessions on the new 'higher cal' diet but probably water etc.. but when I do the front double bi pose shoulders/chest etc all look 'fuller' and leanish areas still leanish.. lol!


well done matey eating for muscle now you will look totally different in a few months just get those weights up!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I know Lewis we will have a competition and in 6 weeks time whoever out of us has got our weights up the most wins... And if I win you have to give me £100 if you win il send u a naked picture hahaha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I know Lewis we will have a competition and in 6 weeks time whoever out of us has got our weights up the most wins... And if I win you have to give me *£100 *if you win il send u* a naked picture* hahaha


i recon ud cave and send a picture if he just paid £50 lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> for you mate but the guy is pressing with the 12kgs dumbells at the minute *far too many calories from fat*
> 
> more protein less fat and carb for lxm !


but if it fits your macros? the only fat you've sugested is the 2 yolks for meal 1 lol? he doesnt need 180g of whey a day...he needs to set a base of good food then worry about 'supplimenting' whey to hit protein targets as it gets unrealistic to eat enough to fill ur macros.

imo of course...there will be plenty who wont agree, especially the wee weezles from down south


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Unmmm


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Unmmm


what u ummm'ing at


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Duno really. Just felt like ummmming


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> but if it fits your macros? the only fat you've sugested is the 2 yolks for meal 1 lol? he doesnt need 180g of whey a day...he needs to set a base of good food then worry about 'supplimenting' whey to hit protein targets as it gets unrealistic to eat enough to fill ur macros.
> 
> imo of course...there will be plenty who wont agree, especially the wee weezles from down south


yeah sort of agree but the protein is ptifully low and if it means having 3 scoops of whey to get that up then so be it!

just need to be carefull with calories a bit here on 2.8k cals a day should be lifting much heavier weights but i guess its person dependent

id eat more carbs on work out days and more fats non work days.....if you arent lifting bigger weights then up the cals

and i did say have most of the carbs post workout if you want to keep fat off even if you work out at 9pm eat some carbs afterwards!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Duno really. Just felt like ummmming


how comes woodham has turned this into a smut fest already !


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Im just sitting back watching you to b1tching... but for the greater good.. Havent bothere writing up a meal plan.. and thats why the last few days ive not been getting the food in, so im going to pull the finger out and get one made up.. somethign simple that I can work to every day!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Duno really. Just felt like ummmming


nice of you to pop in, you alright ?

Its fhking snowing here.. like a blizzard.. wtf! 2.5 degrees... Parents out.. so its fire on and sky+

:smartass:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Snowing!? Wtf?

U mean parents out time to get warm then naked and have a [email protected] to the porn channels lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah it was snowing heavy..... @JANIKvonD can verify..........

just smashed legs.... best leg workout ever I kid you not... after my squats I honestly felt supercharged nd had a beamface.. and face rushed with endorphins and started saying "FHK YEAH" in my head lol was shaking badly nd felt like superman :blink:

*Squat* weights + bar (unsure of bar weight but its heavy)

40kg x5(warmup)

45kg x5

50kg x5

65kg x5

70kg x5

40kg to failure (8 reps, ended up royally fhked)

*powercleans*

bar only 5x5 - never done quite tricky... could easily look like a d1ck doing this lol

*leg extension*

77kg 5x5

38kg to failure (again totaly wrecked legs )

30g whey, 30g oats pwo

Am I doing it right ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Snowing!? Wtf?
> 
> U mean parents out time to get warm then naked and have a [email protected] to the porn channels lol


Yup! Just got another blast there when I went out to the car in my bare feet!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

@JANIKvonD

whats the weight in kg of a bar ?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Just flicking through threads while on and saw this question...

Olympic Bars 20kg mate.

So a nice 90kg max squat for you there. Not bad at all!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

quite chuffed!! 100kg next week.. or maybe 95.. shall see!! 

anyone scales today.... 12 stone 7lbs... ermmmmm....!!!! Should warning bells be flashing ? seriously ? thats 7-8lbs on this week from being back on the carbs ? :confused1: Maybe I should get cardio done on rest days... (burn 600cals) thoughts ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> quite chuffed!! 100kg next week.. or maybe 95.. shall see!!
> 
> anyone scales today.... 12 stone 7lbs... ermmmmm....!!!! Should warning bells be flashing ? seriously ? thats 7-8lbs on this week from being back on the carbs ? :confused1: Maybe I should get cardio done on rest days... (burn 600cals) *thoughts* ?


Your a fukin nightmare for stepping on the scales every 5min !


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Your a fukin nightmare for stepping on the scales every 5min !


I used to be like that but it can proper mess with your head. Once a week at same time and day is enough and gives a true reflection of whats happening.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I used to be like that but it can proper mess with your head. Once a week at same time and day is enough and gives a true reflection of whats happening.


I weigh myself every 2-3 weeks if u remember lol. It is def a mindfuk...my mrs is terrible for it


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I weigh myself every 2-3 weeks if u remember lol. It is def a mindfuk...my mrs is terrible for it


When i first started out in a competition on here in january i was constantly weighing myself and if it ever went up it would mess with my head. In my competitive journal with katy on here the scales are hardly ever used and now i go off the mirror and how i look. Getting plenty of compliments so something must be working! Still dont think ill beat her though!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah so ill stop with the scales.. and use the mirror.. away into town, im bored as fhk and got a night out tonight so might aswell go buy something.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> When i first started out in a competition on here in january i was constantly weighing myself and if it ever went up it would mess with my head. In my competitive journal with katy on here the scales are hardly ever used and now i go off the mirror and how i look. Getting plenty of compliments so something must be working! Still dont think ill beat her though!


Ahh so that's ur journal lol. I was lookin for ur own 1 ! I'll get subd up and throw sone filth in there


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Stop with the scales isn't remember the last time I weighed myself but it was months ago. You are looking for improvements in the mirror remember!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Whats everyone been up to today ? I ended up spending far to much money! Its scary.. lol!

x4 egg scrambled x2 wholemeal toast

bake potato & cottage cheese

200g chicken breast, 125g brown rice (cooked weight)

protien shake, 30g oats

and away out on the p1ss :bounce:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Any training today mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

P!shed last night son?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> P!shed last night son?


Did he message u too?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Did he message u too?


No.....but do tell me more lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> No.....but do tell me more lol


He sent me rude pictures and told me he had fantasies of licking u up and down til u say stop


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> He sent me rude pictures and told me he had fantasies of licking u up and down* til u say stop*


Fuk thats a lot of lickin.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk thats a lot of lickin.


I know I told him to keep a glass of water close so his mouth didn't get dry from it but to take it easy on it as toilet breaks for a wee are off putting


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oi, pi*spot, hope your not too hungover today !


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol that was fun!

I spent a *stupid* amount of money.... I honestly dont want to look at my bank balance.................. :mellow: Didnt get home till 530! & somehow managed to get away without a hangover...

no training today....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I know I told him to keep a glass of water close so his mouth didn't get dry from it but to take it easy on it as toilet breaks for a wee are off putting


There's plenty moisture thanks to this DNP so no need for water


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Lol that was fun!
> 
> I spent a *stupid* amount of money.... I honestly dont want to look at my bank balance.................. :mellow: Didnt get home till 530! & somehow managed to get away without a hangover...
> 
> *no training today....*


Goes without saying with u mate


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright back on it today when I get a chance to go to the gym

decided to get back on the cardio also, so will do 30 mins on treadmill after lifting.

over head push press

bench press

dips

Only just starting to feel back to norm last night after sats antics.. and yes as usual I went a bit soppy in the aftermath... :whistling: untill next time........ 

planned eats today

50g oats, milk, 30g whey (done)

150g chicken, 1 sweet potato mashed, veg (done)

tin tuna, 1 sweet poato baked, veg

150g turkey mince, onions, peppers blah blah, baked potato

30g whey, 30g oats

150g chicken, pack of tilda micro brown rice


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> alright back on it today when I get a chance to go to the gym
> 
> decided to get back on the cardio also, so will do 30 mins on treadmill after lifting.
> 
> ...


how much pro/carb/fat & cals is this mate


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

lxm said:


> alright back on it today when I get a chance to go to the gym
> 
> decided to get back on the cardio also, so will do 30 mins on treadmill after lifting.
> 
> ...


right **** that off for starters more chicken more whey if you arent training drop some of the carbs if you are training eat more carbs


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

sorted diet .... how this look ?

TRAINING DAYS

*30g whey, 50g oats * 315 cals,32.1protien 36g carb 6g fat

*150g chicken, 1 sweet potato, veg * 438cals, 42g protien, 41g carb, 10g fat

*150g chicken, 1 sweet potato, veg * 438cals, 42g protien, 41g carb, 10g fat

*60g whey* 242cals, 47g protien, 4g carb 4g fat

*150g chicken, 1 sweet potato, veg * 438cals, 42g protien, 41g carb, 10g fat

*tin tuna, 1 sweet potato, veg * 320 cals, 22g protien, 41g carb

*150g chicken, 1 sweet potato, veg* 438cals, 42g protien, 41g carb, 10g fat

*60g whey * 242cals, 47g protien, 4g carb 4g fat

2971cals/////316g protien///////249g carbs///////45g fat

NON TRAINING (CARDIO ONLY)

-------------

*30g whey, 50g oats * 315 cals,32.1protien 36g carb 6g fat

*150g chicken, 1 sweet potato * 438cals, 42g protien, 41g carb, 10g fat

*60g whey * 242cals, 47g protien, 4g carb 4g fat

*150g chicken, 1 sweet potato, veg * 438cals, 42g protien, 41g carb, 10g fat

*150g chicken, veg * 258cals, 38.6g protien, 10g fat

*150g chicken, veg* 258cals, 38.6g protien, 10g fat

*150g chicken, veg * 258cals, 38.6g protien, 10g fat

*tin tuna, veg * 73cals 17.6g protien,

*60g whey * 242cals, 47g protien, 4g carb 4g fat

2522cals/////////341g protien/////132g carb//////64g fat


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

All id suggest is having more protein on training days than non training days


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

lxm said:


> sorted diet .... how this look ?
> 
> TRAINING DAYS
> 
> ...


Looks good mate maybe too much protein but see how u go if you aren't lifting heavier weights cut pro back a little and add I'm carbs post workout


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Im on it proper tomorro since its 1st of the new month... lets see where Im at in 8/12 weeks!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> sorted diet .... how this look ?
> 
> TRAINING DAYS
> 
> ...


looks good to me mate.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

this eating is doing me the world of good, yes put water weight on the sturrorn bits but all the other areas are stayign the same.. and actually a little more taper/definition in torso, back dimple area. I think i might end up sticking a couple of them chicke meals together, as im running out of tubs and its a bit of a pussy.. would this be a prob ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> this eating is doing me the world of good, yes put water weight on the sturrorn bits but all the other areas are stayign the same.. and actually a little more taper/definition in torso, back dimple area. I think i might end up sticking a couple of them chicke meals together, as im running out of tubs and its a bit of a pussy.. would this be a prob ?


whats the question? lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> whats the question? lol


think hes asking if he can put 2 meals in one tub lol

its only a problem if he eats both meals in one go lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> think hes asking if he can put 2 meals in one tub lol
> 
> its only a problem if he eats both meals in one go lol


ahhh.. lol. i do this often & im yet to only eat half :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

what i meant was dose it matter if I double up on some of the meals?

also away out on the p1ss


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> what i meant was dose it matter if I double up on some of the meals?
> 
> also away out on the p1ss


no....just eat half lol?

ur always on the p!sh ya waister


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lewis! Try not to get smashed this weekend, but if u do be sure to get the boaby wet!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Lewis! Try not to get smashed this weekend, but if u do be sure to get the boaby wet!


aaaaahaha, ur hanging round me too much!.....or is it hanging off me..i forget


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> aaaaahaha, ur hanging round me too much!.....or is it hanging off me..i forget


More on u


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Good luck mate, good on ya: )


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Rather frosty this morning.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Rather frosty this morning.


fine day for a 40min power walk to work lol (took a detour)


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

@JANIKvonD

you growing that tash for movember ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> \\\\


why do u always edit ur posts mate lol?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> @JANIKvonD
> 
> you growing that tash for movember ?


u seen it recently? its a full on viking beard mate lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

cause its just waffle p1ss at times and dosent make sense. Get a pic up mate.. im growing mine for the first time...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Here ya go son lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

What have my eyes seen.... mg:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hahaha before reading what was going on I looked at that picture thinking it must be some sort of disabled caveman with no actual face! Hahaaa


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hahaha before reading what was going on I looked at that picture thinking it must be some sort of disabled caveman with no actual face! Hahaaa


it marvelous is it haha, can just see the whiskers at the top


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

still forcing food down and look alright in the mirror (i.e. its not gone south!)

Gym today for my legs workout, will post up when I get in tonight! last three nights ive had horrible night time sweats, no idea why? bed completely soaked each time! if it happens tonight going to go to GP..

will post up last weeks lifts also! started varying some of the meals, i.e. tuna with some of the sweet potatoes... and baked beans with other + a shake... all within the correct macros!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

came across this.... oh so true!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

came across this.... oh so true!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

lxm said:


> came across this.... oh so true!!


Boys don't actually do this!! Well not in my gym anyway!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

heres me waiting on some quality workout/diet updates and ur first post in AGES is about an old man with his dong out  

hows it buddy?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Boys don't actually do this!! Well not in my gym anyway!


queenie... there is ALWAYS the generic old men in the* mens *changing room/showers....

They never leave ; they are always in the showers/changing room/sauna...

They love to tell you how to lift, even though they never do do themselfs..

They blowdry there ballsacks for 20 minutes..

They always want to talk to you and hold conversation when they have there boxers off and drying off the willy...

Whenever you are getting changed/naked they fhking appear... and grin and smile..

lol!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> heres me waiting on some quality workout/diet updates and ur first post in AGES is about an old man with his dong out
> 
> hows it buddy?


been pretty busy mate, still finding it hard to get food fitted in but eating much more than the 1800cals before and noticing the change.. im keeping quiet atm... hoping to amaze people with pics after xmas...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> been pretty busy mate, still finding it hard to get food fitted in but eating much more than the 1800cals before and noticing the change.. im keeping quiet atm... hoping to amaze people with pics after xmas...


fair enough mate, just make sure ur on top of things as the amazing pics wont turn out too great if ur not 

much on this w.e?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Boys don't actually do this!! Well not in my gym anyway!


lol....gutted?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

working tonight, saturday, sunday so no luck! but trying to stay away from nights out at the moment starting to get a bit skint with the car going t1ts up etc.. looking at a new car after newyear im guessing! run-about ive got atm probably pack in soon!

pretty much only thing im living for atm is waiting for this endo appointment mate! lol:mellow:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> working tonight, saturday, sunday so no luck! but trying to stay away from nights out at the moment starting to get a bit skint with the car going t1ts up etc.. looking at a new car after newyear im guessing! run-about ive got atm probably pack in soon!
> 
> pretty much only thing im living for atm is waiting for this endo appointment mate! lol:mellow:


atleast uv got a car lol, mrs wrote mine off last week!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ive spent more on it this year than its worth  ivts been in the family so long id feel like a cvnt putting it to the scrappies! and when its running it runs well... just when parts go and it costs 100-400 each time to fix!

but yeah suppose... then again I loved the years of busses and walking 10 miles a day...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> ive spent more on it this year than its worth  ivts been in the family so long id feel like a cvnt putting it to the scrappies! and when its running it runs well... just when parts go and it costs 100-400 each time to fix!
> 
> but yeah suppose... then again I loved the years of busses and walking 10 miles a day...


i fair enjoy walking/biking everywhere....new motor next week so will soon be a fat cvnt again


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

you in town tomorro then mate ? (p1ss up)

away to start up the cardio again, got a fitness test comming up in 4 weeks, 1.5 mile in 12 minutes.... any tips ? id probably die trying it at the gym tonight straight away so need to work at it..... its an annual thing.. only just managed it last year


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> you in town tomorro then mate ? (p1ss up)
> 
> away to start up the cardio again, got a fitness test comming up in 4 weeks, 1.5 mile in 12 minutes.... any tips ? id probably die trying it at the gym tonight straight away so need to work at it..... its an annual thing.. only just managed it last year


dont even know where the doo is, but then itll be casino after it.

iv done it in 8.19 back in the day, tips- get urself out there and run like fuk.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

lxm said:


> queenie... there is ALWAYS the generic old men in the* mens *changing room/showers....
> 
> They never leave ; they are always in the showers/changing room/sauna...
> 
> ...


Yuk.

Seriously lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

lxm said:


> queenie... there is ALWAYS the generic old men in the* mens *changing room/showers....
> 
> They never leave ; they are always in the showers/changing room/sauna...
> 
> ...


This 100 percent does not happen....ever. You must be looking for it


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

maybe because I was in a 'health club' rather than a hardcore gym... honest!! :bounce:

just had 2 baked sweet spuds, half can of tuna on each and half a tin of baked beans over both to top it off!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

You saaaaad bastard. Its friday night. I just had oven chips and a pepperoni pizza with a big can of full sugar monster.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

enjoy it mate! ive been having mcdonalds all week..... h34r:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

lxm said:


> enjoy it mate! ive been having mcdonalds all week..... h34r:


Oi aren't u meant to be eating clean?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol. yes but ive been into mcdonalds about 4 times this week...... Just got into the whol fastfood sugar & carb craving rutt... im out of that horrid cycle now though.. back to prepped meals


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

.....until next week.

I'm now way to phone for pizza n chips ...fuk u PHMG!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> .....until next week.
> 
> I'm now way to phone for pizza n chips ...fuk u PHMG!


enjoy it mate.. from kebab shop/indian ? get me chips nd cheese! and a chicken korma pizza!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> enjoy it mate.. from kebab shop/indian ? get me chips nd cheese! and a chicken korma pizza!


They do chicken korma pizza?! I might order a curry as well now


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

over my way yeah, its pizza, tomato base, thick korma sauce with chicken and loads of cheese... lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> over my way yeah, its pizza, tomato base, thick korma sauce with chicken and loads of cheese... lol!


WTF!!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

just finished work.... and back in at 7am! 4 hours sleep between shifts. fabulous


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> just finished work.... and back in at 7am! 4 hours sleep between shifts. fabulous


24hr mcdonalds?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Unfortunetly I dont work in mcdonalds!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright so update.... since 19/10/12 been eating 2500-2900 cals and been doing a 3 day split (push,pull,legs) using 3 main compound lifts per session only.

24 days timescale...

12 stone (19/10/12) & 12 stone 7lbs (12/10/12)

















torso seems to have kept the same slight defininiton look..., glutes/bum when tense is now solid/hard, where as it was never like this before, but in all seriousness I need to pull the fhking finger out...! basically no change in 4 weeks, also possible gyno ? (from teenage obesity??)


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

How much protein do u eat per day?

Def no change? Can u put up pics side by side?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Or are they the 2 pics with 4 weeks inbetween?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

yes! lol. 7lbs put on... but no real noticable difference.. at least ive not put on 7lbs on fat! I look the same. But being honest diet hasnt been 100%... Im planning on adding 30 minutes of cardio daily starting from tomorro, going to start logging diet daily again as that seemed to help... when im not logging it its far to easy to nip into boots for a couple packs of sandwiches.... then into the bakers... then into the corner shop... 

also 300g roughly of protien...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Really nail it!! I can't stress enough how it has to be 100% right now until u start seeing changes. Otherwise all your pics will be the same!

Be diciplined... And go and read Arnold's autobiography - just for inspiration


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers for the input... Ive pretty much got very limited lean body mass (muscle) so I really should see some great noob gains now that im eating more.. but nothing seems to be moving... I really wonder if im doing the whole weight lifting thing wrong ? i.e. tension... working the muscle correctly etc.. Maybe a session with someone else at the gym might help to make sure I am doing things correctly.. But I honestly seem to be finding it hard to lift... slightly baffled.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Are u pushing yourself during every workout? And i mean REALLY pushing yourself? Do u train to failure?

This is what I mean... Everything right now has to be 100%.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

when I do my sets and reps...sometimes im not completely knackered at the end of them... but I couldnt lift any more of that weight if it makes sense... I always thought I should just do the stated sets and reps...

Should I for a while after my planned sets & reps... drop the weight down and smash out as many reps as possible untill failure ? (even if it means 15-20 more reps at a lighter weight?) i always thought this might have been over training


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

If u can complete the amount of reps... Then u are lifting too light IMO


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I can complete them... but at the final reps its struggling with form! i think ill start from now on after my last set/rep , dropping the weight slightly then going till faliure!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

It would be better if u put the weight up... And only did 3, than putting the weight down and going til failure


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Why don't u add another set?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I wouldnt manage another set at the weight I was lifting, because on the last set I am struggling with keeping form.. but just not completely knackered... hence why I was thinking drop it down a bit in weight then smash out till fail! I think im going to maybe get one of the PTs to help me do my 3 workouts and make sure im doing everything correct!

ive been doing tricep bench dips and pushups every morning and night also, trisare starting to stick out slightly and biceps are for the first time ever starting to grow! lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Trust me 30 seconds rest then smash out another set with a heavier weight til failure. Everyone's form goes in the end it's impossible to fatigue yourself completely in an exercise and it not go, you've just got to keep trying and pushing. Form will get better the more u strengthen those muscles and the more they get use to being used and exercised. When I first done a dumbbell press my arms were trying to fly around all over the place but now they're fine


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

gordie shoire tonight peeps, remember to tune in!

:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

whats happening dude ? you sticking with a routine 100%


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah Im sticking to what you suggested.. along with the eating... seems to be slow... Ive not even made any 'noobie gains' yet in my lifting career... and still look like I dont lift, as said in the above convo with Q, slightky baffled, going to get someone to take me through my workotus to make sure im lifting properly, and making sure its heavy enough. It might be the T problems... but just need to keep at it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lxm said:


> Yeah Im sticking to what you suggested.. along with the eating... seems to be slow... Ive not even made any 'noobie gains' yet in my lifting career... and still look like I dont lift, as said in the above convo with Q, slightky baffled, going to get someone to take me through my workotus to make sure im lifting properly, and making sure its heavy enough. It might be the T problems... but just need to keep at it.


you need to build with it not stall , you will get there .


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

update ; not had a shave since last monday..... goign to keep this going.. I look so different lol, and seems to attract ladies attention! getting a tad itchy now though... @ewen any tips ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lxm said:


> update ; not had a shave since last monday..... goign to keep this going.. I look so different lol, and seems to attract ladies attention! getting a tad itchy now though... @ewen any tips ?


Haha let it grow its the only way to stop the itching should pass after a few days .

I get more attention with a beard probably coz I look fcuking scary lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i wanted to do movember but day 3 into it i had a job interview and no tache was worth possibly losing out on the job lol.

but a hulk hogan style would of rocked


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

letting it grow = seems to encourage growth in new areas ? or maybe its because im not constantly shaving, and these areas are getting a chance to develop or im simply just seeing them ? i.e. getting a decent solid line across each cheek:thumb:

was originally doing tash only... but it looked stupid... so going full face mode (without any movember sponsors )


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Thinking about it trimming did the trick for me , I just trimmed less and less til it was long enough to not itch , now I have a one on the sides to a 4 on front pointed and one on top lip as it goes in my mouth and nose lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Not going to go hobo-mode like yourself... *cough* thinking of trimming it in another week try keep it at the length its at now.... 0.3-0.5mm

anyway gordie shore in 15 minutes for the weeks dosage of entertainment, and a protien shake and some broccoli, spinach & carrot ravvioli....


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

just back from grandparents.... what I was forced to eat............

x2 bowls of home made pea&ham soup (sooo salty  )

bagguette with egg mayo & tomato, bagguette with cheese & tomato

x2 packets of crisps

chicken fajitas (x3 wraps) with all the trimmings

2 scoops ice cream with x2 tunnocs snowballs

couple chocolate sweets....

:no: every time I go there... honestly I get force fed... and if I refuse any of it my gran gets upset.... when she sees me eating all of the above ' AH ITS SO NICE TO SEE YOU EATING WELL"

lmfao....


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lxm said:


> just back from grandparents.... what I was forced to eat............
> 
> x2 bowls of home made pea&ham soup (sooo salty  )
> 
> ...


Haha now that's a dirty bulk!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ahhh mmmm snowballs mmmm


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

see its all going t!ts up again  hows the strength comin on mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

with a diet like that you should train strongman style


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

You know what grannies are like guys....

Facial update..... ( :whistling: ) sprout of ginger comming through in chin area)

diet = fhked

training = what ?

in all seriousness though, im feeling alot happier with myself now ive put on a few lbs... even if it is water/fat.. I just feel a little fuller which is nice..

Not been at the gym this week which is a letdown... will resume monday.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Resume today!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> You know what grannies are like guys....
> 
> Facial update..... ( :whistling: ) sprout of ginger comming through in chin area)
> 
> ...


 :lol: why not eh, enjoy ur time off buddy..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

enjoy it ginge .


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Oi aren't u meant to be eating clean?





lxm said:


> Lol. yes but ive been into mcdonalds about 4 times this week...... Just got into the whol fastfood sugar & carb craving rutt... im out of that horrid cycle now though.. back to prepped meals


McDonalds, carbs....check, protein...check, fats under 20% of total macros....check. Salt....hmmmm well 3 out of 4 :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning mate. Hows things?? Hope your personal life is better!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. Hows things?? *Hope your personal life is better*!


whats happened like?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

away to see twilight anyone joining me ?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lxm said:


> away to see twilight anyone joining me ?


still need to watch pt1...which reminds me, thanks! DVD time


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> still need to watch pt1...which reminds me, thanks! DVD time


Oh u loser


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

on my own then.........  (srs)


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

lxm said:


> on my own then.........  (srs)


Nothing wrong with going on your own! Just don't be tempted by the evil sweeties in the cinema!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

enjoyed it....!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> enjoyed it....!


did ya go alone?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

yes mistreo


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

couple footlongs?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mcd's m8


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Shaved off the beard yesterday, this is not how I remember looking clean shaven... look about 12!! So going back....

Also started a 3 day fast yesterday, so on day 2 today. 4ltr of water + unlimited green tea.... and fibre supplement.

For the last two weeks ive not cooked or prepped any food in my kitchen at all! Everything - Breakfast, snacks, lunch, snacks & tea has been fast food... was spending £20-25 a day on fastfood! Never felt this groggy, sluggish & lethargic and ive somehow managed to loose my jawline in the two weeks, my face is fat as fhk! not a good look at all! Ive been needing to take naps early afternoon for 20-30 minutes at a time, ive never been tired in my entire life during the day... and sleep has been helish! Im guessing its all the salt and sat fats!

Tomorro will be the last day of the fast then back onto my 2700/2900 cal split training/non training day diet, just bought in 5kg chicken, few kg's of brown rice and loads of veg and tuna! and have prepped meals for this week, Back into it today (gym) and starting up the cardio again, cannot believe how much of a struggle cardio can be with simply a week up, trying to keep up with your previous times and speeds!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

How come your fasting lewis? I thought u were trying to bulk up now?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive spent the last two weeks living off x3 mcdonalds meals a day and some...... Seriously feels like I need a cleanse detox or fast... oops!

Tomorro will be the last day of the detox and i'll be back on my meal plan


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> Ive spent the last two weeks living off x3 mcdonalds meals a day and some...... Seriously feels like I need a cleanse detox or fast... oops!
> 
> Tomorro will be the last day of the detox and i'll be back on my meal plan


Your body will just need some clean food tho surely!

U gna stick to the plan this time?

U were so good before on Keto u need to get back in that mind set!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Im slightly bazzled by the fact that I cant put the same effort, focus and consistancey into recomposition / building muscle as I did like you said the keto... Massive 'WTF'

But yes im sticking to this! Will be really good to see decent changes happen, and I want huge quads! :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Get on it then Lewis!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

posting for my convinence

TRAINING DAYS

30g whey, 50g oats 315 cals,32.1protien 36g carb 6g fat

150g chicken, 1 sweet potato, veg 438cals, 42g protien, 41g carb, 10g fat

150g chicken, 1 sweet potato, veg 438cals, 42g protien, 41g carb, 10g fat

60g whey 242cals, 47g protien, 4g carb 4g fat

150g chicken, 1 sweet potato, veg 438cals, 42g protien, 41g carb, 10g fat

tin tuna, 1 sweet potato, veg 320 cals, 22g protien, 41g carb

150g chicken, 1 sweet potato, veg 438cals, 42g protien, 41g carb, 10g fat

60g whey 242cals, 47g protien, 4g carb 4g fat

2971cals/////316g protien///////249g carbs///////45g fat

NON TRAINING (CARDIO ONLY)

-------------

30g whey, 50g oats 315 cals,32.1protien 36g carb 6g fat

150g chicken, 1 sweet potato 438cals, 42g protien, 41g carb, 10g fat

60g whey 242cals, 47g protien, 4g carb 4g fat

150g chicken, 1 sweet potato, veg 438cals, 42g protien, 41g carb, 10g fat

150g chicken, veg 258cals, 38.6g protien, 10g fat

150g chicken, veg 258cals, 38.6g protien, 10g fat

150g chicken, veg 258cals, 38.6g protien, 10g fat

tin tuna, veg 73cals 17.6g protien,

60g whey 242cals, 47g protien, 4g carb 4g fat

2522cals/////////341g protien/////132g carb//////64g fat


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright ended up having my first meal there.... 400g chicken breast, 3 bell peppers, 2 red onions & 250g (cooked) brown rice.

tomorro eating from the above post, 30 minutes cardio and 'pull' split part of routine.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Finally first day back on proper clean food!

It feels like a mini achievement today managing a whole day with clean un-processed food... although daft it may sound and really feel like im in gear again! so yeah.

Just enjoyed tuna with cucumber and mixed leaf on an olive and olive oil loaf bread.... and having mackrel and broccoli tonight.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> alright ended up having my first meal there.... 400g chicken breast, 3 bell peppers, 2 red onions & 250g (cooked) brown rice.
> 
> tomorro eating from the above post, 30 minutes cardio and 'pull' split part of routine.


fair sized meal for little ol u mate  well done


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright so balooned to 13 stn 6lbs lol. I really want to drop of the carbs, I seem sensitive as fhk to them and put on watery flab so easy... My lower back and sides have put on some serious inches... shirts etc are tight around the back its a joke.. and been doing daily cardio too.... Yet as soon as I drop off the carbs the watteryflab will drop is in an instant.

its a b1tch.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Alright so balooned to 13 stn 6lbs lol. I really want to drop of the carbs, I seem sensitive as fhk to them and put on watery flab so easy... My lower back and sides have put on some serious inches... shirts etc are tight around the back its a joke.. and been doing daily cardio too.... Yet as soon as I drop off the carbs the watteryflab will drop is in an instant.
> 
> its a b1tch.


just keep lifting heavy mate, the rest will follow


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

So ive noticed a scary increase in bodyfat... Really pilling on the lbs and fat and going the wrong way, Inches going straight onto the moobs, belly pouch sides and lower back, clothes are only just fitting and its going in the wrong direction! A good 2-3" extra can now be pinched.

I dont know if im 'carb sensitive' or if its down to my diagnosed low test (which im awaiting treatment) - the reason that whenever I consume surplus cals even with lifting and cardio and burning... I pile on the inches and lbs and fatgain is huge... Or maybe im just making excuses... but seriously its mad the fatgain. Yet when in the past ive eaten a surplus but low/no carb there has been no ballooning fatgain/lbs gain.

Before all this I spent far to much time deciding whether to cut the excess fat right down before building muscle or to start building muscle and eating a surplus @ 18-20% bf... Im thinking the cutting right down would have been the better deal.

Ive decided to go on a cut for the remainder of this month strictly and try and get down to a decent bf% before looking at gaining, Low / zero carb 2000-2200 cals rather than the previous 1600-1800 where I was struggling to function / workout.

Im also considering once at an ideal BF% to stay low/zero carb and eat at a surplus and see if I can gain without the carbs... hopefuly this will minimise the fat gains.

I feel 'extra' lazy, unmotivated and lethargic when eating carbs, as opposed to when im eating low/zero carbs I seem to feel really good and a 'get some' attitude and motivated for the gym.. I dont know if thats just a psychological thing because I can cut on low carb and see results as opposed to being on carbs and putting on lbs/fat


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

150g cold turkey meat

100g cold roast beef

1 tin tuna & 1 tblspn mayo

1 tub of cheese coleslaw....

Feel so much better already


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What carb sources are you using pal?

Could just be the wrong choices


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

using wholemeal bread, sweet potatos etc


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive lost 7lbs over the last ten days. Gone from 13stn 7lbs to 13stn, I cut the carbs down and started prepping meals again, diet consists of the following below;

x3 egg scrambled, x2 burgen bread

2 tins tuna, veg/salad

180g chicken, brown rice, veg

protien shake, EVOO

180g chicken, veg

1 tin tuna, salad

protien shake

Ive also over the last 7 days been doing cardio outside, Running up a very steep hill where I live, then power walking back down to recover, and repeating five times. Im planning to get back to the lifting tomorro, Reason I stopped is I changed gyms and ended up not being a fan of the new place, I was used to the old gym & surroundings. The only way im going to tackle that is by going!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Ive lost 7lbs over the last ten days. Gone from 13stn 7lbs to 13stn, I cut the carbs down and started prepping meals again, diet consists of the following below;
> 
> x3 egg scrambled, x2 burgen bread
> 
> ...


good stuff mate. why'd u leave pure.....& where u now?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

still at pure... just not been recently... hence going cardio outside


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> still at pure... just not been recently... hence going cardio outside
> 
> !


so when are u leaving.....and where are u going pmsl?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Ive lost 7lbs over the last ten days. Gone from 13stn 7lbs to 13stn, I cut the carbs down and started prepping meals again, diet consists of the following below;
> 
> x3 egg scrambled, x2 burgen bread
> 
> ...


ahhhh ur not leaving....ur just not used to it yet  ignore me son.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> so when are u leaving.....and where are u going pmsl?


I need to get back and get used to it! ill be fine after a while im just a pussy. No where else to go lol. I know one of the PT's in hilltowns energy, hes a unit and told me to join there and he would help me out so its an option

Next couple of months I need to break this fhking plateu and start really changing body shape and composition and move to the next level.. will do me the world of good mentally/physiologically


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Merry Xmas buddy! Have a good ane x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, Found this picture... it was from the middle of the keto diet comming down from 220lbs... (jan-feb 2012)I really should have stopped cutting at this point as I had reduced fat a fair bit and still held a bit of muscle mass... But no I had it in my head I was still fatty and continued keto @: 1600-1800 cals for another 3 months..... which completely ate away at everything!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Been quietly following your journal for a while now, mate, you made some impressive changes to your body.  what are your plans for the coming year?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

whars ma wee [email protected]? off the bandwaggon no doupt


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

hes probably in a ditch eating dolly mixture in an attempt to put on some mass


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> hes probably in a ditch eating dolly mixture in an attempt to put on some mass


then jump on keto for 20min accompanied with some 5x5 bicep curls  oj lewis


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> hes probably in a ditch eating dolly mixture in an attempt to put on some mass





JANIKvonD said:


> then jump on keto for 20min accompanied with some 5x5 bicep curls  oj lewis


The concern is heartfelt muckas..... Tony was heading in the right direction... ended up getting sucked into a dark dark hole the last few days...... (more to follow)

@JANIKvonD you forgot to add that tyhe 5x5 bicep curls will be @ 10kg..... thats the important part. @dipdabs you curling more than me yet ?



Monkey skeleton said:


> Been quietly following your journal for a while now, mate, you made some impressive changes to your body.  what are your plans for the coming year?


Thanks for the kind words... Yeah ive managed to get a small part of it right, but ended up after hitting a plateu giving up. Back on it with some new fangled ideas... watch this space for a megatron update post.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Head is a complete trainwreck [email protected] at the moment, Cannot think straight but going to try and battle through this post to lay out my plans. I managed to persistently go to the gym and stick to a mealplan and workout for 10-12 weeks from the start of this thread, but kicking myself that the food was not right, and the workout was not really for me, and I ended up hitting a plaetu, being fedup of the skinny fat image and seeing little change as opposed to the constant changes whilst drastically cutting with keto, and letting it all go.

Had a look through this thread, gave up in september @ 168lbs (12 stone) In the last 3 months of doing no gym and eating whatever I want ive gone up to 189lbs (13 stone 7lbs) as of today and its all fat!

Ideally I want to push my physique into the zone where im actually looking like ive got a males physique...Lean with some muscle... Currently im 0% lean and all flab! Ive got no muscle mass under the high % of bodyfat so a cut is not an option... because it leads nowhere with no muscle to help along the way. If I bulk I know I will baloon stupidly as I seem to be very senstive to high calories... so Im guessing a re-comp would be a great start here. Ive still never done a proper weights routine eating maintenance (not in a deficit) so im guessing i'll still be open for 'noobie gains'....

Any thoughts on the above ? I really need to nail this now.. im getting to a stage in my life where I need a kick up the @rse and make myself happy.. and start living it to the full... I cannot do this in my current state of body and mind, im fed up of being the one who takes the flak in life, always at the end of other peoples jokes and humour and nasties are at my expense.. I need a boost and a feel good routine in my life and some sort of goals.

My workouts will be planned around the basic compound lifts, x3 a week along with a few sessions of cardio (30 minutes or so) for health and fitness reasons.

I will be looking to increase squat and deadlifts by 5kg each week, and the row's and presses by 2.5kg each week.

Rotation will be ABA, BAB, ABA

*WORKOUT ALPHA*

Back Squat 5x5

Overhead Press 5X5

Bench Press 5X5

*WORKOUT BRAVO*

Front Squat 5x5

Barbell Row 5x5

Deadlift 5x5

As stated above, looking to eat roughly a maintenance diet... (2500-2600cals?) of lean meats, sweet potato & healthy fats.

Scoop of whey, 2 whole eggs, 30g flaxseed

Tin mackrel, small sweet potato, Broccoli

250g chicken, small sweet potato, broccili

scoop of whey, almonds

Tin tuna, small sweet potato (pre workout)

250g chicken, veg/salad optional sweet potato or brown rice

scoop of casien

Working out macros as we speak.

Will post up starting measurement and picture also.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

lxm said:


> Any thoughts on the above?


Eating at maintenance would seem to be the way to go, based on your goals. You might get lucky and manage a recomp.

It's a 50/50. Some people can recomp, some can't. But as you've not been lifting for a while, your chances are a lot better than most.

If it's a no-go after a few weeks, try eating at a very small surplus - no more than 100-200 calories. It might be enough to shock your body into it.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks,

Im finding it hard working out a maintenance to guage that deficit or surplus... I.e. how many cals are burnt in my normal day to day + the x3 a week weight lift ?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Everybody varies so there's an element of guesswork in there to begin with.

Go online and Google up a few BMR calculators. They'll probably give you different figures as some use different formulae so take an average of about half a dozen and use that as your base figure.

Then Google up a few TDEE calculators, add in your BMR figure and do the same again. That will give you the amount of calories which you use on a day to day basis with exercise included.

Once you have the final figure, eat at it for 2 weeks. Look at the scales every 3 or 4 days. If, at the end of that 2 weeks, you've added a bit of weight, cut down by a couple hundred. Obviously, if you've lost, add a couple of hundred. Also, take some measurements and a few photos - they can be more useful than the scales.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lxm - this is something you've worked on, and no approaches have really worked so far have they? I know u want to do this so why not invest some money and hire a mentor? It would really help with motivation and they'd be able to give u solid advice tailored to suit your exact needs.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> The concern is heartfelt muckas..... Tony was heading in the right direction... ended up getting sucked into a dark dark hole the last few days...... (more to follow)
> 
> @JANIKvonD you forgot to add that tyhe 5x5 bicep curls will be @ 10kg..... thats the important part. @dipdabs you curling more than me yet ?
> 
> Thanks for the kind words... Yeah ive managed to get a small part of it right, but ended up after hitting a plateu giving up. Back on it with some new fangled ideas... watch this space for a megatron update post.


On 12kg baby 

Well probably back to the 2kg dumbbells by the time I get back after the time I've had off lol. Strength was fuked mind last time I went, stuck with 8kgs but workouts are more intense now maybe it's that's. I did get to 12kgs tho! Going to struggle with my stupid stupid forearm I hurt that won't stop giving me hassle, doesn't help I keep using my hand but how are u meant to not use it!! Oblivious.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I haven't actually read any of this, bottle of wine makes it hard to see! Buuuttt why don't u do Keto again, get to the point you were at in that last pic u posted and then do a lean gaining diet? Just my thoughts...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

How's it the day mate, training?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> How's it the day mate, training?


Working 7-4

Going for my first workout today, which will consist of ;

Back Squat 5x5

Overhead Press 5X5

Bench Press 5X5

then 30 minutes of cardio on the treadmill



RXQueenie said:


> Lxm - this is something you've worked on, and no approaches have really worked so far have they? I know u want to do this so why not invest some money and hire a mentor? It would really help with motivation and they'd be able to give u solid advice tailored to suit your exact needs.


Thanks for the advice, I just cant seem to grasp the 'remove last stubborn fat & build muscle' part of the plan.... Think you are right! will look into it even if its only for the first 4 weeks to get lifting proper!



dipdabs said:


> Buuuttt why don't u do Keto again, get to the point you were at in that last pic u posted and then do a lean gaining diet? Just my thoughts...


This really appeals to me, keto as it works stupidly well but the last picture from jan 12 was mid keto cut.... and I stupidly lost that little mass I had with the deficit, so now when I do keto yes I can get lean but there is no muscle mass at all to get to the stubborn flabby areas that I hate so much!

Thoughts and advice appreciated, going to go ahead with my stated plan for 12 weeks, give consistencey and hopefuly progress will be made!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Start to middle of this thread was on a decent level, then car crash with the tailend!

To new pastures.....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/207517-keto-blaster-journal.html


----------

